# En EEUU se retrocede 50 años en materia de la ley del aborto



## Ratona001 (25 Jun 2022)

En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto. 

A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película? 

No estaban invadiendo Somalia? 
No estaban disfrutando la movida de Ucrania -Rusia?


----------



## maromo (25 Jun 2022)

Por qué dices que retroceden?? No será que la gente tiene unos principios que la TV os ha hecho creer que es diferente??

La gente vota en su estado, al que votan pone una ley en contra, favor o mediopensionista. Cual es el problema? Si no te gusta ya sabes la próxima vez.

Peor es cuando te hacen comulgar con ruedas de molino y café para todos.


----------



## Ufo (25 Jun 2022)

Hacen faltas niños que va ha haber una guerra contra los chinos y los rusos... Da gracias que no os mandan a las cocinas por que todavía servís para las fabricas.


----------



## Supremacía (25 Jun 2022)

Me da gusto. Estoy harto del puto mantra de los derechos de esto, aquello y lo otro.


----------



## jeiper (25 Jun 2022)

Trump fue sembrando el Tribunal Supremo de jueces ultras y eso tiene consecuencias con un retroceso legislativo homologable a la Sharia.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (25 Jun 2022)

Ya no se podrá asesinar a niños nonatos impunemente, ¡qué retroceso!


----------



## Roberto Malone (25 Jun 2022)

¿Enlace?.


----------



## Duda Metódica (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...



Dictaminar que el aborto no es un derecho, no es un retroceso sino un gran avance. Luego cada estado decidirá si aprueba o no el aborto y bajo que circunstancias puede ser legal. Hoy en día, con la píldora del día después, esos supuestos deberían ser muy limitados por no decir inexistentes, Lo que si es un retroceso y una aberración es lo de abortar hasta los X meses de embarazo, pues en la práctica acaba en el asesinato de fetos de hasta 6 meses,


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (25 Jun 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Trump fue sembrando el Tribunal Supremo de jueces ultras y eso tiene consecuencias con un retroceso legislativo homologable a la Sharia.



Retroceso dice el Progre Aliade cabeza hueca de @jeiper


----------



## Ratona001 (25 Jun 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Hacen faltas niños que va ha haber una guerra contra los chinos y los rusos... Da gracias que no os manda a las cocinas por que todavía servís para las fabricas.



Pues ve dando ejemplo y fóllate a tus hijas si te mola ese rollo


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (25 Jun 2022)

supongo que tiene que ver con el legado de Trump, que ha sido posicionar jueces conservadores en la suprema corte









Trump is out of office. But the Supreme Court is ensuring his legacy lives on.


After news broke that Roe had been reversed, the former president claimed responsibility for the decision — a statement that few on either side of the aisle would dispute.




www.nbcnews.com





Quizá con esto puedan ralentizar el genocidio de los euroamericanos.


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (25 Jun 2022)

El aborto y afines son leyes creadas a través de mentiras, amenazas y manipulación, sin una pizca de moralidad, me alegra que hayan dado ese fallo.


----------



## anonimo123 (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...



Lamentable lo de EEUU, se nota que son un imperio en descomposición. Ya están más cerca de los shitholes letrinoamericanos donde la nociva doctrina ultracristiana es la norma.


----------



## Supremacía (25 Jun 2022)

Una pregunta que yo me hago es: ¿a quién puta madre le importan los derechos de las putas mujeres? La política está contaminada de un pagafantismo repugnante: derechos para las mujeres, organismos para las mujeres, ayudas para las mujeres, cuotas para las mujeres, instituciones para las mujeres, leyes para las mujeres, protección para las mujeres... El Estado es actualmente el marido proveedor de todas las mujeres en sustitución de los hombres como individuos.


Edito:
A las feministas de mierda no les gusta el _estereotipo _del hombre proveedor y de la mujer que sólo recibe porque ellas se sienten libres, independientes y totalmente capaces de valerse por sí mismas. Sin embargo, no dudan ni un instante en aceptar todo aquello de lo que las provee el Estado, lo cual es muchísimo más de lo que un hombre promedio podría darle a su mujer en toda su vida.


----------



## Ratona001 (25 Jun 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Dictaminar que el aborto no es un derecho,(....),



Y derecho es follarse a una por la calle , preñarla a pelo y obligarla a tener el neño.

Anda que vais a ser todos los que defendeis esto hijos de putas y de violadores. O vuestros padres deben ser hermanos. 


Cuando te metan un palo incandescente por el culo, pide un ibuprofeno. 
.si total que no es nada hoyga


----------



## Alberto1989 (25 Jun 2022)

El progreso no es siempre avanzar.

Caminar hacia un precipicio es avanzar, pero no es progresar.

Progreso en ese caso es pararse, darse media vuelta, y volver a donde estabas.

El aborto es asesinato.


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (25 Jun 2022)

Existen varias métodos para evitar un embarazo, y por consiguiente, no matar a un ser indefenso.

Abstinencia
Esterilización
Píldoras Anti conceptivas
Castración voluntaria
Sacerdocio
Sexo con hombres en lugar de tener sexo con mujeres
Sexo entre mujeres, putas lesbianas de mierda, o usar Dildos, Strap on.
Masturbación solitaria o asistida


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Anda que vais a ser todos los que defendeis esto hijos de putas y de violadores. O vuestros padres deben ser hermanos.



Dice quien?, yo me opongo a los sacrificios humanos y no soy un hijo de puta ni un violador, a menos que la chica me pida que la viole como hacen algunas tías.


----------



## Fermi (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...



¿De dónde pollas sale tantísimo progree hijo de la gran puta?

Debe ser que los están rabiosos como avispas con la cantidad de hostiazos que se están dando últimamente.


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (25 Jun 2022)

anonimo123 dijo:


> Lamentable lo de EEUU, se nota que son un imperio en descomposición. Ya están más cerca de los shitholes letrinoamericanos donde la nociva doctrina ultracristiana es la norma.



Pareces uno de los tantos zombies que pululan twitter, repitiendo como un loro marica la misma mierda en todos lados.


----------



## _______ (25 Jun 2022)

ahora que el credito se acaba, hacen falta esclavos nuevos para que en 20 años esten dando el callo. hasta ahora era negocio cobrar por matar y luego venderlos ahora hay que pensar en de donde sacar la mano de obra ya que los chinos han dicho hasta aqui


----------



## Asturies (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Y derecho es follarse a una por la calle , preñarla a pelo y obligarla a tener el neño.
> 
> Anda que vais a ser todos los que defendeis esto hijos de putas y de violadores. O vuestros padres deben ser hermanos.



En España de cien mil abortos anuales, menos de 30 son consecuencia de una violación. Justificar semejante genocidio por esa cifra absolutamente anecdótica es aberrante. 

Si una mujer no quiere tener hijos, lo tiene sumamente fácil. Existen multitud de medidas anticonceptivas. Si no quiere exponerse a los posibles fallos de esas medidas, que no folle. Tan simple como eso. Lo que no puede ser, es no ser consciente de que las acciones que uno lleva a cabo en su vida acarrean consecuencias, o lo que es peor aún, ignorarlas porque el estado de turno se haya sacado de la manga la legalización del asesinato indiscriminado de humanos no natos, lo cual supone carta blanca para actuar como un orangután en celo.

Es moralmente aberrante, se mire por donde se mire y, para mí, tanto quienes defienden el aborto, como quienes legislan a su favor, como quienes lo facilitan (médicos, enfermeras, etc), pierden automáticamente la condición de seres humanos


----------



## daniguzmán (25 Jun 2022)

De la creadora de 

*"He visto a un rubito supermalote como encocainao rechulón con una italiana fea que no me llega a los talones"* 

y de *"¿cuál era el hilo ese del melenas rubio que pim que pam?"*, 

llega ahora: *"Todas las embarazadas de la historia de la humanidad lo han sido por incesto o violación, el sexo consentido no provoca embarazos".*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Jun 2022)

EN RESUMEN. LA POSIBILIDADES DE QUE BIDEN SEA UN ACTOR
SON INFINATAMENTE Y ABRUMADORAMENTE MAYORES A OTRAS OPCIONES
​

* HOUND DOG * @HoundDogNick

_Finally found it... #807 reminded me of Biden holding the notecard today _
 HOUND DOG
ESCENA DE BIDEN
IMITANDO LA FAMOSA ESCENA DE LOS CODIGOS DE TRUMP EN UNA TARJETA ​


----------



## Ratona001 (25 Jun 2022)

daniguzmán dijo:


> De la creadora de
> 
> ,
> 
> llega ahora: *"Todas las embarazadas de la historia de la humanidad lo han sido por incesto o violación, el sexo consentido no provoca embarazos".*



Eres retrasado. 


Ya digo todos los que estáis en contra. Que os metan un palo incandescente por el culo y os den un ibuprofeno y una palmadita en la espalda.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Jun 2022)

4.4K views@TheRealKimShady, 17:24


*( año 2012) *_ < strange clouds >_

_As the war between light and darkness continues Heroes and villains become harder to identify Kindred spirits 
separated at birth Fighting for their place in time to be solidified



The clock ticks faster and faster
While time runs a marathon in this babylon_
_But see_

_the end is only the beginning_
_The beginning of the calm before the storm _​

tip of the spear​574​948​158​4142​perfect storm​609​948​158​​







Bombs Away (feat. Morgan Freeman) lyrics - Buscar con Google















il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR


GETTR is a brand new social media platform founded on the principles of free speech, independent thought and rejecting political censorship and “cancel culture”. With best in class technology, our goal is to create a marketplace of ideas in order to share freedom and democracy around the world.




gettr.com






_ But see, the end is only the beginning The beginning of the calm before the storm_





B.o.B - Bombs Away (Lyrics) Ft. Morgan Freeman lyrics - Buscar con Google










Noticia: - Han dado en teoria un GOLPE MASIVO a la agenda SATANICA de sacrificio de niños a MOLOCH "prohibiendo" el ABORTO en USA. posibles follones


4.4K views@TheRealKimShady, 17:24 ( año 2012) As the war between light and darkness continues Heroes and villains become harder to identify Kindred spirits separated at birth Fighting for their place in time to be solidified The clock ticks faster and faster While time runs a marathon...




www.burbuja.info




​


----------



## daniguzmán (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Eres retrasado.



Puede ser. Pero no soy un asesino de seres humanos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Jun 2022)

*ESTA PREPARADA HASTA LA REACCION *
 @sercorimo 




6 hours ago
I had to delete & repost ..









sercorimo ...


I had to delete & repost .. 6/24 Gregorian = 6/11 Julian!!! 6/11 < > 9/11 Maybe this is reaching... If Jesus was born on 6/11 & 9/11 was an a




anonup.com










Drop Search Results: #2897







qalerts.app




6/24 Gregorian = 6/11 Julian!!!
6/11 < > 9/11

Maybe this is reaching...

If Jesus was born on 6/11 & 9/11 was an attack on Jesus' date of conception.

"More proof that they know life starts in the womb" -VK

And if 9/11 ^ 6/11
Could 9/26 ^ 6/26?

"Timstamps verify"
"Timestamps have meaning"
"Timestamps important"

(2 DAYS AHEAD OF SCHEDULE) = 6/24

....maybe it's just a coincidence ‍ ​


----------



## anonimo123 (25 Jun 2022)

Ya no solo por violaciones también están las malformaciones, síndrome de down..., casos en los que deberían poder abortar. Es más debería ser obligatorio abortar en esos casos:






No abortar fetos malformados debería ser delito


Resulta que hay personas con el cerebro muy muy lavado por la religión que creen tener derecho a traer personas muy enfermas al mundo que van a sufrir una vida de penurias. Normalmente son ultracatólicos (una secta peligrosa y autodestructiva) que creen que hay que dejarlo todo en manos de dios...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Eres retrasado.
> 
> 
> Ya digo todos los que estáis en contra. Que os metan un palo incandescente por el culo y os den un ibuprofeno y una palmadita en la espalda.



Y crees que solo porque tu quieras algo va a suceder?, yo quería un pony cuando era niño, y en lugar de un pony me dieron una bicicleta.


----------



## Duda Metódica (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Y derecho es follarse a una por la calle , preñarla a pelo y obligarla a tener el neño.



No, nadie dice que eso sea un derecho, ni siquiera que eso sea algo que esté bien.



Ratona001 dijo:


> Anda que vais a ser todos los que defendeis esto hijos de putas y de violadores. O vuestros padres deben ser hermanos.
> Cuando te metan un palo incandescente por el culo, pide un ibuprofeno.
> .si total que no es nada hoyga



No se ha prohibido el aborto, ya que cada estado decidirá en que supuestos puede ser legal. Hoy en día existe la píldora del día después y esos supuestos deberían ser muy limitados. Lo entiendes o es que eres retrasado?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...



No creo que se trate de que fetos con problemas o cosas asi se puedan abortar

no es ese el debate

de lo que se trataria es de LA INDUSTRIA DEL TRAFICO SATANICO DE FETOS Y MUJERES

los satanistas NECESITAN FETOS Y ABORTOS como una commodity 

pero no cuatro frikis para rituales .. no no

por lo visto es INDUSTRIAL MASIVO

en teoria ese seria el objetivo

aunque habra de todo y habra taraos religiosos extremistas en los dos lados


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Jun 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> supongo que tiene que ver con el legado de Trump, que ha sido posicionar jueces conservadores en la suprema corte



hizo so eso y mas


----------



## Asturies (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Ya digo todos los que estáis en contra. Que os metan un palo incandescente por el culo y os den un ibuprofeno y una palmadita en la espalda.



Y a todas las que aborten, que les extirpen los ovarios, que solo se reproduzcan los seres humanos, no los animales con forma humana. Tan fácil como eso


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Jun 2022)

* ¿ RETROCESO EL DERECHOS ? ¿POR QUE ? *






* missy m.... * @misfire  32 minutes ago 

.​


----------



## asdadalex25 (25 Jun 2022)

feminazi hdp


----------



## zeromus44 (25 Jun 2022)

¿Hay alguna tía en este foro que no se merezca un ignore? La Virgen, joder.


----------



## daniguzmán (25 Jun 2022)

Por fin he ido al ignore de la señorita esta que se solaza triturando fetos humanos.

Envidiadme. 

Y ambicionad.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (25 Jun 2022)

Lo.siento por las víctimas de violacion , al que habría que matar es al vioador , no a la pobre criatura que no tiene culpa de nada


----------



## Asturies (25 Jun 2022)

Cien mil abortos al año en España contra menos de 30 en ese mismo periodo por violación. Váyase a tomar por el culo, asquerosa meretriz asesina


----------



## cortijero92 (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...



y los derechistas estadounidenses aplaudiendo, si es que son gilipollas, los que mas abortan son los negros 12% de la población 40% de los abortos. Para algo bueno que tenían van y la joden.
La cultura estadounidense se centra en los negros. Tienen vacaciones para los negros. Mataron a cientos de miles de hombres blancos para liberar a los negros. Escuchan música de negros. Eligen a un negro como su presidente. Se visten y actúan como negros. Extraen la totalidad de su cultura moderna de los negros. Publican gifs atrevidos sobre negros. Ven deportes en adoración a los negros. Su mayor evento del año consiste en organizar fiestas en honor a los negros que practican deportes. Usan jerga negra como "bruh" y "thot". Cuando dices "Martin Luther" no están pensando en el padre del protestantismo. Están pensando en el negro. Sus ciudades están completamente invadidas por negros. Veneran a su fuerza policial ZOGbot desproporcionadamente llena de negros y su fuerza policial global de soldados llena de negros. Sus hombres se sientan a ver deportes de negros mientras que sus mujeres se sientan a ver programas de entrevistas de negros. Veneran a los negros como Muhammad Ali, Michael Jordan, Michael Jackson y el difunto Eddie Murphy mientras atacan a los blancos que realmente construyeron su país. Sus películas están llenas de negros y sus listas de música están encabezadas por negros. Envían negros a los Juegos Olímpicos y celebran cuando los negros ganan porque esos negros son verdaderos negros americanos de sangre roja. Ven pornografía de negros hasta el punto en que "BBC" no les hace pensar en una compañía de medios internacional, sino en penes de negros. Te dirán cuánto odian a los negros y cómo el meme de la ley de los perros callejeros es una broma rancia y solo pretenden amar a los negros, pero la evidencia habla por sí misma en que Estados Unidos siempre ha sido y será una nación de negros que aman a los negros.
A ver cuando china pulveriza ese pozo de adoradores de negros.


----------



## Supremacía (25 Jun 2022)

Si ese hijo fuera producto de una violación, no sería mío, pedazo de mierda, porque yo no podría violar a mi propia esposa. 

Incluso si yo violara a una mujer y la dejara embarazada, al ser un violador me desentendería por completo de ese hijo y no me importaría que naciera o que lo abortaran.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...



A la puta cocina.


----------



## Escaramuza (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver si embargan a sus millonarios o echan a sus tenistas de wimbledon


----------



## Supremacía (25 Jun 2022)

Me saca de quicio cómo las femimierdas apelan a ejemplos lacrimógenos y excepcionales (violación, incesto) para justificar el aborto, como si las putas carruseleras que follan voluntariamente con montones de hombres no fueran las que más abortan para seguir carruseleando. 

Hace un rato vi que desde hace 50 años ha habido en Estados Unidos 63 millones de abortos. ¿De verdad nos creen tan retrasados para creer que todas esas hijas de puta filicidas se embarazaron por una violación o una relación incestuosa?


----------



## Ufo (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Pues ve dando ejemplo y fóllate a tus hijas si te mola ese rollo



A llorar a Moncloa o a la Casa blanca ...y no te quejes que muchos en las trincheras en Ucrania daban lo que sea por pasarse la guerra en una cocina en vez de acabar revetandos por un bombazo ruso



PD: Si tuviera hijas ellas tendrían un vida acomoda en sus casa cuidando de sus familias en vez de defendiendo derechos de zubadas feministas...


----------



## Lain Coubert (25 Jun 2022)

cortijero92 dijo:


> y los derechistas estadounidenses aplaudiendo, si es que son gilipollas, los que mas abortan son los negros 12% de la población 40% de los abortos. Para algo bueno que tenían van y la joden.
> La cultura estadounidense se centra en los negros. Tienen vacaciones para los negros. Mataron a cientos de miles de hombres blancos para liberar a los negros. Escuchan música de negros. Eligen a un negro como su presidente. Se visten y actúan como negros. Extraen la totalidad de su cultura moderna de los negros. Publican gifs atrevidos sobre negros. Ven deportes en adoración a los negros. Su mayor evento del año consiste en organizar fiestas en honor a los negros que practican deportes. Usan jerga negra como "bruh" y "thot". Cuando dices "Martin Luther" no están pensando en el padre del protestantismo. Están pensando en el negro. Sus ciudades están completamente invadidas por negros. Veneran a su fuerza policial ZOGbot desproporcionadamente llena de negros y su fuerza policial global de soldados llena de negros. Sus hombres se sientan a ver pelota de negros mientras que sus mujeres se sientan a ver programas de entrevistas de negros. Veneran a los negros como Muhammad Ali, Michael Jordan, Michael Jackson y el difunto Eddie Murphy mientras atacan a los blancos que realmente construyeron su país antes de que los negros se hicieran cargo. Sus películas están llenas de negros y sus listas de música están encabezadas por negros. Envían negros a los Juegos Olímpicos y celebran cuando los negros ganan porque esos negros son verdaderos negros americanos de sangre roja. Ven pornografía de negros hasta el punto en que "BBC" no les hace pensar en una compañía de medios internacional, sino en penes de negros. Te dirán cuánto odian a los negros y cómo el meme de la ley de los perros callejeros es una broma rancia y solo pretenden amar a los negros, pero la evidencia habla por sí misma en que Estados Unidos siempre ha sido y será una nación de negros que aman a los negros.
> A ver cuando china pulveriza ese pozo de adoradores de negros.



He visto a albañiles colocar ladrillos menos densos. Pero pon puntos y comas, desgraciado!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Jun 2022)

*GEMATRIA DE TODAS LAS MAYUSCULAS DEL POST DE BIEBER EN INSTAGRAM *​While a lot of people kept saying justin Bieber looks like shit, on meth etc. they failed to realize I've been recently diagnosed with Lyme disease, not only that but had a serious case of chronic mono which affected my, skin, brain function, energy, and overall health. These things will be explained further in a docu series I'm putting on YouTube shortly.. you can learn all that I've been battling and *OVERCOMING*!! It's been a rough couple years but getting the right treatment that will help treat this so far incurable disease and I will be back and better than ever NO CAP
​

light will overcome darkness​23361794299










A post shared by  Justin Bieber (@justinbieber) on Jan 8, 2020 at 12:29pm PST




​ 

all things that are healing are considered medicine by native americans​2677​3564​594​


@REALDONALDOTRUMPO @QSRDECODES @QWO17
t.me/QWO17/31890 5.1K viewsANN, Jun 25 at 00:10





wbiltyovercomingitin o cap value in Gematria is 2677


wbiltyovercomingitin o cap value in Gematria is 2677 Meaning of wbiltyovercomingitin o cap In online Gematria Calculator Decoder Cipher with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria - Numerology




www.gematrix.org




​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Jun 2022)

de @Wardenclyffe☄,

*JUSTIN BIEBER *





OPERACION MASIVA POR TOS LAOS​


----------



## Supremacía (25 Jun 2022)

Ahora falta que en Estados Unidos se retroceda 102 años en materia de ley para quitarles el derecho a votar a las mujeres, el cual les dieron en 1920.


----------



## Gotthard (25 Jun 2022)

Abortar JAMAS puede ser un derecho: es un acto médico que supone matar un embrión o feto humano viable (o no). Puede ser permitido por las leyes o no, pero jamas podrá ser un derecho, ya que es un ser humano distinto de la madre que lo gesta y debe ser protegido por la ley y penalizado con severidad. Lo que se adquiere tras el nacimiento es la personalidad , un termino juridico, no la consideración de ser humano, que existe desde el momento que el espermatozoide y el ovulo se juntan y crean el genoma de un individuo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## menudofacha (25 Jun 2022)

Prohibir el aborto biológico mientras esté prohibido el aborto civil hasta las 22 semanas es lo más igualitario posible .

Llamo aborto civil al derecho del padre a renunciar a la paternidad.

Enviado desde mi M2103K19G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (25 Jun 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> No creo que se trate de que fetos con problemas o cosas asi se puedan abortar
> 
> no es ese el debate
> 
> ...



Pues que maten a los putos chinos e hindúes, que son como una puta plaga de cucarachas o ratas. No tienen huevos. O será que no tienen tanto poder como quieren hacernos creer.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Jun 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Pues que maten a los putos chinos e hindúes, que son como una puta plaga de cucarachas o ratas. No tienen huevos. O será que no tienen tanto poder como quieren hacernos creer.




los indues son amigables hombre

y los chinitos lo malo que tienen es que se clonan y algunos comen perros... pero no todos


----------



## Sardónica (25 Jun 2022)

El condado de Maryland prohíbe viajar a los 25 estados libres que acaban de prohibir los abortos.


----------



## sikBCN (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> An ava
> ...



Gran avance en defensa de la vida.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (25 Jun 2022)

En este foro no os enteráis de que el aborto es, fundamentalmente, de las NO BLANCAS. LAS BLANCAS NO ABORTAN, JODER. Son casi todo moronegras, panchas y asiáticas. Precisamente se admitió para que aborten estas mujeres, ya que reproducen lumpen con bajo CI como si no hubiese un mañana, multiplicando el crimen exponencialmente.

En mi vida he visto abortar a una blanca. Las blancas simplemente no se quedan embarazadas si no quieren tener un hijo y santas pascuas.


----------



## Gotthard (25 Jun 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> El condado de Maryland prohíbe viajar a los 25 estados libres que acaban de prohibir los abortos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1101142



Muy progresista todo. Como no me dejan matar niños no nacidos, creo una discriminación administrativa ilegal. Ese tipo tendria que estar delante de un juez por prevaricador.


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Jun 2022)

Antes o despues, las asesinas de niños acabaran en la puta carcel


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Jun 2022)

El satanismo ha tocado techo en sus delirios . Ahora empieza su caída. 

LA REACCIÓN VA A SER BRUTAL .

Espero ver a Zapatero juzgado y ajusticiado por ser culpable del asesinato no solo de millones de niños españoles sino de los hijos de sus hijos que no existirán.


----------



## Gotthard (25 Jun 2022)

¿Que subnormalidades dices de almas y demas?. Encima de retrasada mental, magufa.

Yo hablo de LEYES y los hechos biologicos constatables que deben ser regulados. No creo en que exista el alma, asi que a cascarla.

¿Decidir por los demas? Precisamente no puedes decidir matar a otro ser humano que tiene su derecho a la vida, aunque lo lleves dentro.


----------



## Supremacía (25 Jun 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> El condado de Maryland prohíbe viajar a los 25 estados libres que acaban de prohibir los abortos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1101142



Es el condado de Montgomery; Maryland es un estado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Jun 2022)

anonimo123 dijo:


> Ya no solo por violaciones también están las malformaciones, síndrome de down..., casos en los que deberían poder abortar. Es más debería ser obligatorio abortar en esos casos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La vida es un continuo desde el momento de la fecundación hasta la muerte que en algunos casos superan los 100 años.
Por lo tanto que a un bebé le falte 4 meses para nacer es algo irrelevante en una vida tan larga. 

Si bien es verdad que por compasión es mejor que no nazcan para sufrir algunos seres con graves malformaciones o enfermedades graves. 

De hecho se debería dar la eutanasia a bebés esas graves malformaciones o enfermedades genéticas ya que el poco tiempo de vida será una terrible tortura para ellos y un experimento para los psicópatas de bata blanca.

No entiendo que los mismos que tan alegremente asesinan a niños sanos por el simple hecho de que les falta poco por nacer ....
cuando salen a la luz ya les parece un crimen !!!

¿ serán tan subnormales de suponer que si no han nacido no existen ?

Técnicamente los hijos grandes prematuros de Irene Montero y Pablo Iglesias eran fetos abortables pues al mismo tiempo de gestación que los sacaron del vientre de su madre para someterlos a cuidados durante meses ... a otros los matan.


----------



## ekOz (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Y derecho es follarse a una por la calle , preñarla a pelo y obligarla a tener el neño.
> 
> Anda que vais a ser todos los que defendeis esto hijos de putas y de violadores. O vuestros padres deben ser hermanos.
> 
> ...



Hay algo que no entiendo de este tema concreto y las mujeres, es de lógica que aunque le hayan dado la vuelta a la ley, si una mujer violada pide el aborto, dudo muchísimo que se lo vayan a negar y dejarla ahí con el bombo para que lo tenga, una cosa es abortar por abortar y otra muy diferente casos concretos como el que citas, el caso es que siempre es a lo que os agarrais las mujeres, la violacion, el despendoleo y no gastar cuidado nanay.


----------



## skan (25 Jun 2022)

Reducen el tiempo durante el cual se puede asesinar a un bebé. Es un gran avance para la humanidad.


----------



## skan (25 Jun 2022)

Pero es que en muchos estados siguen abortando a las 24 semanas, momento en el que los bebés ya sienten y son perfectamente viables.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Jun 2022)

¿ por qué los hombres no tienen el derecho de abortar a su hijo ?


Si el aborto fuese un derecho los hombres que no quieren ser padres podrían decidir que ese niño no naciese y no pueden. Más bien al contrario . En caso de presión pueden ser acusados de diferentes delitos . Que por cierto si Boris Becker hubiese podido evitar que naciese su hija de la que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Jun 2022)

Poco a poco, hoy se instaura esta ley anti asesinatos de fetos, mañana otra para pena de muerte a quien ose ir contra esta sagrada ley......

No creo que te haga falta recuperar proteinas la verdad, atisbo una perturbacion en la fuerza, veo que te gustan mucho los doritos y la cocacola con azucar asi como no te gusta hacer deporte.


----------



## Supremacía (25 Jun 2022)

Según esta noticia reciente, quien ayude a abortar en Alabama puede ser condenado a cadena perpetua:


----------



## Cens0r (25 Jun 2022)

¿Cuántos abortos se ejecutan en EEUU al año?


----------



## Supremacía (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## tothewebs (25 Jun 2022)

El espiritu se liga al cuerpo que va a encarnar EN EL MOMENTO DE LA CONCEPCION, y por lo general ese suele ser un acuerdo que se toma antes de encarnar entre los implicados.
Si se usan anticonceptivos no hay problema, pero una vez iniciado ,cortar ese proceso genera un karma bastante gordo.

Logicamente el que no crea que existan vidas siguientes ni encarnaciones, creerá que con el aborto está haciendo lo correcto.

pero eso no le va a librar de sufrir las consecuencias a su debido momento


----------



## Cens0r (25 Jun 2022)

https://docer.com.ar/doc/nees15e



Hijos de puta.


----------



## _V_ (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Y derecho es follarse a una por la calle , preñarla a pelo y obligarla a tener el neño.
> 
> Anda que vais a ser todos los que defendeis esto hijos de putas y de violadores. O vuestros padres deben ser hermanos.
> 
> ...



Me sorprendería si la preñasen sin ir a pelo. Ahí, te juro, que me has cogido por sorpresa.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Jun 2022)

4 antifas mataillos van palla

la gente quiere hostivas guapas estos de momento, no llena



* r363l l10n * @r363ll10n 

 Fox News: 5,000 abortionists in NY are currently marching to Chuck Schumer’s house

WATCH
1.2K viewsJun 25 at 03:25
*Telegram: Contact @kagba*
​


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Jun 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Según esta noticia reciente, quien ayude a abortar en Alabama puede ser condenado a cadena perpetua:



Poco tiempo para que se instaure pena de muerte, ojo por ojo diente por diente.


----------



## Decipher (25 Jun 2022)

Matar no es un derecho.


----------



## Decipher (25 Jun 2022)

anonimo123 dijo:


> Ya no solo por violaciones también están las malformaciones, síndrome de down..., casos en los que deberían poder abortar. Es más debería ser obligatorio abortar en esos casos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El progrecito abogando por la eugenesia de las personas con sindrome de down, que poquito hace falta para que se os vea de que vais.


----------



## Decipher (25 Jun 2022)

zeromus44 dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna tía en este foro que no se merezca un ignore? La Virgen, joder.



Muy poquitas. Muy, muy poquitas.


----------



## calzonazos (25 Jun 2022)

Asco claramente


----------



## Cosme Oriol (25 Jun 2022)

Alguien le ha preguntado alguna vez al feto si no quiere nacer?


----------



## xzess (25 Jun 2022)

USA siendo más USA. 
El problema del aborto es que sea indiscriminado, cada caso debería ser estudiado en profundidad y determinar la situación. Cosas como enfermedad del feto, peligro de la madre y violación. Si es porque me he follado a pepito y me quedé embarazada no debería permitirse, es delegar responsabilidad y facilitar la estupidez. Que se hagan centros de adopción y para quienes no quieran y ayudas económicas para quienes no puedan.


----------



## Decipher (25 Jun 2022)

xzess dijo:


> USA siendo más USA.
> El problema del aborto es que sea indiscriminado, cada caso debería ser estudiado en profundidad y determinar la situación. Cosas como enfermedad del feto, peligro de la madre y violación. Si es porque me he follado a pepito y me quedé embarazada no debería permitirse, es delegar responsabilidad y facilitar la estupidez. Que se hagan centros de adopción y para quienes no quieran y ayudas económicas para quienes no puedan.



La violación no es una excusa para matar al niño.


----------



## xzess (25 Jun 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> La violación no es una excusa para matar al niño.



¿Acaso cargas tú con hijos de otro? Imagínate que violan a tu mujer.


----------



## Decipher (25 Jun 2022)

xzess dijo:


> ¿Acaso cargas tú con hijos de otro? Imagínate que violan a tu mujer.



Indiferente, sigue siendo asesinato.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...



*¡¡¡ CÁLLATE PUTA !!!*; *¡¡¡ A FREGAR !!!*


----------



## LeeMarvin (25 Jun 2022)

Las karens, la White trash que malvive entre el delito y la adición al fentanilo podrán tener más descendencia,que eso es lo que necesita el mundo.
Las adolescentes negras de 150 kilos y sin saber leer estilo Precious, podrán tener más descendencia, que eso es lo que necesita el mundo.
Las progres intelectualizadas con carreras académicas que votaron a Obama podrán tener más descendencia ,,,ah,no que esas ya tenían los hijos que querían tener


----------



## fluffy (25 Jun 2022)

El único argumento de los que defienden el aborto es el supuesto de violación. No falla


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (25 Jun 2022)

La vida comienza en el momento de la concepción. Es un hecho cientifico ¿Qué hablas de configuración? ¿En qué te basas para decir que la vida no empieza hasta el primer mes?

"Carne de tu carne" lo dice Adán cuando Dios crea a la mujer. Esto hace referencia al vínculo hombre-mujer ¿Te suena la frase "lo que Dios ha unido no lo separe el hombre·? Pues viene de ahí.

Bajo tu punto de vista y aplicando el contexto en el que has usado la frase, la mujer pertenece al hombre entonces.

Precisamente porque el Estado no puede decidir sobre la vida de los nonatos, se ha derogado la Ley en USA a nivel federal, ya que en la Constitución de EEUU no hay ninguna ley que haga referencia a los nonatos. Como tal, el Estado no puede legislar sobre un hecho no contemplado. Lo dice claramente la ponencia (https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/19-1392_6j37.pdf):



> *Our opinion is not based on any view about if and when prenatal life is entitled to any of the rights enjoyed after birth.* The dissent, by contrast, would impose on the people a particular theory about when the rights of personhood begin.
> 
> According to the dissent, the Constitution requires the States to regard a fetus as lacking even the most basic human right—to live— at least until an arbitrary point in a pregnancy has passed.
> 
> *Nothing in the Constitution or in our Nation’s legal traditions authorizes the Court to adopt that “‘theory of life.’”*



Por eso se ha decidido que sea cada estado en particular quien legisle. Repito, precisamente la incapacidad que tiene actualmente la constitución de usa para legislar sobre el nonato, es lo que ha hecho que se deroge la sentencia que permitía el aborto a nivel federal.

Y para legislar, el requisito es ser legalmente electo, no tener útero o no tenerlo. Para aplicar lo legislado, el requisito es pasar las pruebas legales establecidas para pertenecer al Poder Judicial, no tener útero o no.


----------



## Berrón (25 Jun 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Trump fue sembrando el Tribunal Supremo de jueces ultras y eso tiene consecuencias con un retroceso legislativo homologable a la Sharia.



Ya no os gustan los moros y sus costumbres?


----------



## Vivoenalemania (25 Jun 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Dictaminar que el aborto no es un derecho, no es un retroceso sino un gran avance. Luego cada estado decidirá si aprueba o no el aborto y bajo que circunstancias puede ser legal. Hoy en día, con la píldora del día después, esos supuestos deberían ser muy limitados por no decir inexistentes, Lo que si es un retroceso y una aberración es lo de abortar hasta los X meses de embarazo, pues en la práctica acaba en el asesinato de fetos de hasta 6 meses,



Yo nací con 6 meses


----------



## Glokta (25 Jun 2022)

el roe v. wade era una ñapa basada en una interpretación del tribunal supremo porque realmente la constitución usana no establece explícitamente ningún derecho al aborto. Ahora otro tribunal conservador que ha dejado Trump ha hecho una interpretación diferente, aunque son conservadores ideológicamente estas decisiones tienen que estar justificadas por bastante documentación y debate interno. Al final todo de vuelta a los estados que era el estado original

mi opinion: en el aborto me parece que se mata una forma con potencial de vida humana, pero luego por otra parte ves a quien tiene mas concepción no planificada en esta sociedad y suele ser el lumpen lo cual crea mas lumpen


----------



## Cosmopolita (25 Jun 2022)

Le pongo al corriente porque por si no lo sabía Vd, hoy según discurso oficial ya no se puede hacer las siguientes afirmaciones:

1. Las mujeres tienen regla.
2. Las mujeres pueden tener niños.

Tener el útero no convierte un ser humano en un mujer. Semejante afirmación es transfóbica y discriminatoria respecto a varones encerrados en el cuerpo de una mujer.

Feminismo radical ha abrazado tanto a la ideología de género que cualquier persona puede considerarse mujer. Feminismo ha perdido razón de ser.



Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Esflinter (25 Jun 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> *¡¡¡ CÁLLATE PUTA !!!*; *¡¡¡ A FREGAR !!!*



Que nivel


----------



## IPH_2 (25 Jun 2022)

El aborto es un asesinato.


----------



## IPH_2 (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Y derecho es follarse a una por la calle , preñarla a pelo y obligarla a tener el neño.
> 
> Anda que vais a ser todos los que defendeis esto hijos de putas y de violadores. O vuestros padres deben ser hermanos.
> 
> ...



Matar al niño suena como una solución ideal, sí. 

También podemos matar a los que estén enfermos, a los que no produzcan, a los... ¡Anda! Si era lo que decían LOS NAZIS.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (25 Jun 2022)

Fin de la pena de muerte para bebes, una gran noticia. Todas las que abortan lo hacen porque su madre no lo hizo con ellas.


----------



## nelsoncito (25 Jun 2022)

anonimo123 dijo:


> Lamentable lo de EEUU, se nota que son un imperio en descomposición. Ya están más cerca de los shitholes letrinoamericanos donde la nociva doctrina ultracristiana es la norma.



¿De dónde ha salido este excremento humano?


----------



## Common_Deletion (25 Jun 2022)

Yo creo en el "My body my choice" hasta las ultimas consecuencias (las cuentas ya se ajustarán cuando llegue el momento), pero como me habéis tocado los cojones con las ponzoñas, me alegro infinitamente de que se jodan las fulanas progres. A meterse perchas por el coño.


----------



## hijodepantera (25 Jun 2022)

Me da a mi que las hormiguitas negras se multiplicaran bastante mas de la cuenta.
Cuándo tienes un buen metodo de control...un buen mata ratas, tío no lo pierdas.


----------



## Libertyforall (25 Jun 2022)

Eso que dices es falaz... Pueden acabar así o no. Traumatizados, desde luego que en MUCHÍSIMOS CASOS, pero de ahí a generalizar de esa manera y afirmar que terminarán así...


----------



## Hairat4ever (25 Jun 2022)

Supongo que en el caso de una violación habrá un protocolo médico en el que denuncies, te hagan una exploración y te den una pastilla del día después. Pero en caso de que andes follando a pelo, te diga el tío " noooo, no te preocupes, que me corro fuera..." Y tú te lo creas, estés tres meses sin que te baje la regla y empieces a sospechar... Pues mira, haberlo pensado antes, que nadie se queda embarazada del aire. Cuando ves un feto de diez semanas, que lo expulsas, a mí se me pone la piel de gallina, la gente lo toma como un deshecho, pero es un ser vivo.
Y tampoco me creo que si hay riesgo para la madre o la criatura va a venir al mundo para sufrir que no se aplique...


----------



## Tzadik (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...




Porque a abortar es ASESINATO, lo que tienes que hacer es ser más selectiva y que solo te la meta el hombre de tu vida, con el que quieras tener hijos. 


Lo que no podemos hacer es que para que las mujeres puedan zorrear a gusto, dejarlas MATAR una VIDA


----------



## Escombridos (25 Jun 2022)

Lo celebro, ya era hora que empezarán a destruir el estado de degradación en el que se encuentra la sociedad, espero que sigan con otras muchas cosas.


----------



## jake (25 Jun 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> Porque a abortar es ASESINATO, lo que tienes que hacer es ser más selectiva y que solo te la meta el hombre de tu vida, con el que quieras tener hijos.
> 
> 
> Lo que no podemos hacer es que para que las mujeres puedan zorrear a gusto, dejarlas MATAR una VIDA



Vamos, que te gustaría someter a una mujer a tus deseos pero ninguna se deja esclavizar por ti.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (25 Jun 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Trump fue sembrando el Tribunal Supremo de jueces ultras y eso tiene consecuencias con un retroceso legislativo homologable a la Sharia.



"homologable a la sharia" ...¿Tienes algún tipo de tara o retraso?.

(es una pregunta retórica).


----------



## Tzadik (25 Jun 2022)

jake dijo:


> Vamos, que te gustaría someter a una mujer a tus deseos pero ninguna se deja esclavizar por ti.




Tu has leído lo que he puesto? Yo tengo a mi mujer desde los 18 y tres hijos con 33 años.


----------



## XXavier (25 Jun 2022)

Establecer el derecho al aborto como fundamental es una barbaridad a la que el tribunal supremo USA ha puesto fin. Me alegro mucho. conviene subrayar que no se ha prohibido nada, Los estados pueden legislar libremente sobre la materia.


----------



## Supremacía (25 Jun 2022)

Ahora espero impacientemente a que llegue el día en que les quiten a las mujeres el derecho al voto, el cual nunca debieron darles.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (25 Jun 2022)

Y aún hay que aguantar a gente contándonos que esta tipeja, la OP, es una pobrecita alma cándida maltratada por la vida.

Menuda loca subnormal e hija de puta. Se huelen a la legua aunque se pongan la piel de cordera.

Retroceso dice la malparida, retroceso que una madre tenga la mínima decencia o humanidad de no asesinar a su propio hijo en su propio seno.

Y con basura como esta queréis arreglar occidente. Ya mismo, esperad sentados.


----------



## LeeMarvin (25 Jun 2022)

A The Good Fight le han hecho la siguiente temporada....


----------



## rmacnamara (25 Jun 2022)

Estas hablando de casos que representan menos del 1%. Justificas una matanza por casos excepcioanales. En estos casos pastilla del día después y ya.


----------



## ferrys (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...



Matar a bebés es retroceder.
Cualquier política progre es un aberración. El problema del aborto no ha sido la ley si no su aplicación. Como el divorcio, etc, etc.
Lo que no se puede hacer es utilizar a la población de laboratorio. No se puede. El aborto no puede ser promovido y endiosado. No se puede.


----------



## rmacnamara (25 Jun 2022)

Hablas de excepciones. Que representan una falsa estadística.

¿Si un esposo considera que ya no puede dar cariño a su esposa también? El derecho siempre tiene que ser positivo nunca negativo como en el caso que dices.


----------



## jake (25 Jun 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Ahora espero impacientemente a que llegue el día en que les quiten a las mujeres el derecho al voto, el cual nunca debieron darles.



¿De que clase de estercolero has salido?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (25 Jun 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> El único argumento de los que defienden el aborto es el supuesto de violación. No falla



Porque además son completamente retrasadas. Tan imbéciles que con una sola pregunta ya las dejas fuera de juego.

"Es que a las violadas las obligan a parir el hijo de su violador" Vale muy bien ¿Entonces estás de acuerdo en prohibir el aborto en todos los demás casos salvo el de violación? CALLADAS COMO MUERTAS ACTO SEGUIDO.

Eso es lo que le duran los "argumentos" a esta basura.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (25 Jun 2022)

El anticonceptivo de emergencia tiene una efectividad del 90%.
La posibilidad de quedar embarazada en un coito es del 3%









¿Cuál es la probabilidad de que una mujer se quede embarazada?


Imaginemos que una pareja sana decide tener una relación sexual. ¿Cuál sería la probabilidad estiada de que ese acto sexual termine en embarazo? Dependiendo...




www.xatakaciencia.com





En España abortan 88000 mujeres al año
En USA 930000

Si la excusa para abortar es la violación...,el porcentaje de posibilidades de quedarse embarazada en dicha violación y que luego no te funcione el anticonceptivo de emergencia es tan ínfima que éstas cifras no hay quien las justifique.
Otra cosa es que te digan que el feto viene con una deformidad o enfermedad que le harían que su vida fuera una tortura.Eso sería aceptable y la excepción para abortar.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Jun 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Hacen faltas niños que va ha haber una guerra contra los chinos y los rusos... Da gracias que no os mandan a las cocinas por que todavía servís para las fabricas.




Sí, faltan muchísimos niños, y muchísima población, maravilloso, sobretodo para este mundo post Peak Oil... este año ya tenemos problemas con el diésel y los fertilizantes.

Más bocas que alimentar, ¿Qué podía salir mal?

Dios proveerá, o Alá o los Annunakis.


----------



## jaimegvr (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...



En la Constitucion de los EEUU no existe ese supuesto derecho al aborto como derecho constitucional.
Si quieren que exista ese derecho, que los Democratas promuevan una enmienda constitucional en ese sentido.


----------



## jaimegvr (25 Jun 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> supongo que tiene que ver con el legado de Trump, que ha sido posicionar jueces conservadores en la suprema corte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es el SENADO de EEUU, elegido por los americanos, quien confirma o no al candidato propuesto por el presidente de EEUU. Trump propuso, el Senado dio su V Bº.


----------



## rmacnamara (25 Jun 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> En este foro no os enteráis de que el aborto es, fundamentalmente, de las NO BLANCAS. LAS BLANCAS NO ABORTAN, JODER. Son casi todo moronegras, panchas y asiáticas. Precisamente se admitió para que aborten estas mujeres, ya que reproducen lumpen con bajo CI como si no hubiese un mañana, multiplicando el crimen exponencialmente.
> 
> En mi vida he visto abortar a una blanca. Las blancas simplemente no se quedan embarazadas si no quieren tener un hijo y santas pascuas.



Deja de decir tonterías. Las blancas son las que abortan. La raza blanca hace 100 años era el 25% de la población mundial. Mira ahora luego de dos guerras, aborto y libertad sexual.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Jun 2022)

Lo he puesto en otro hilo, y aquí va de perlas:


No creía yo que unos Estados Hundidos en decadencia, retroceso y replegándose, volvería al integrismo religioso, pero así es...muchas sectas evangelistas, mormones, etc

Lo del "Cuento de la Niñera" puede ser cierto conforme siga empeorando lo de la crisis energética post Peak Oil.


Peor para ellos, rusos y chinos ocuparán su lugar; ahora sólo falta que salga otra vez el putero Gil y Gil que tienen allí de presidente, y que desmantele las bases que tienen en el extranjero.


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Jun 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Matar a bebés es retroceder.
> Cualquier política progre es un aberración. El problema del aborto no ha sido la ley si no su aplicación. Como el divorcio, etc, etc.
> Lo que no se puede hacer es utilizar a la población de laboratorio. No se puede. El aborto no puede ser promovido y endiosado. No se puede.



Desde que nuestros lideres han empezado a "abortar" niños y mayores con una vacuna, dentro de un plan amplio de control de poblacion, el aborto de neonatos es el menor de los problemas, esto es un salvese quien pueda.


----------



## |SNaKe| (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## Supremacía (25 Jun 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> Porque a abortar es ASESINATO, lo que tienes que hacer es ser más selectiva y que solo te la meta el hombre de tu vida, con el que quieras tener hijos.
> 
> 
> Lo que no podemos hacer es que para que las mujeres puedan zorrear a gusto, dejarlas MATAR una VIDA



Más que por razones humanitarias, yo me opongo al aborto porque estoy asqueado de esa actitud irresponsable y criminal de follar y después deshacerte de algo que te estorba, a pesar de que la única culpable de eso eres tú.

El Estado se ha desvivido en otorgar a las mujeres derechos y más derechos, pero de responsabilidades y de asumir las consecuencias de tus actos no he escuchado ni media letra. 

Las feministas han buscado que el acto sexual no sea únicamente con fines reproductivos, sino también para el disfrute de la mujer, por lo cual han sido férreas defensoras del aborto, porque habiendo la opción de abortar las mujeres pueden seguir follando por aquí y por allá con cualquiera que se encuentren. Y es precisamente para que las putas no tengan la posibilidad de seguir puteando sin aceptar los riesgos que eso conlleva es que quiero que el aborto se prohíba. 

Basta de seguirles dando derechos a las putas y de facilitarles la vida ayudándolas a deshacerse de lo que les estorba, que no es más que sus propios hijos.


----------



## LeeMarvin (25 Jun 2022)

No se imaginen que las "chicas" de Sexo en Nueva York están preocupadas....esto afecta a los Cletus más que a nadie, a rednecks con generaciones de tarados por la endogamia. 
Iglesia, patria, familia y derecho a portar armas..No es que vuelvan a 1973 es que vuelven al siglo XIX. Habrá que preguntarse el pq.


----------



## ikifenix (25 Jun 2022)

Al principio me parecía mal, pero después de darle un par de vueltas, puede que no sea mala idea. Es una buena forma de acabar con la hipergamia actual. Si sabes que si te quedas embarazada vas a tener que criar al bebé, muchas mujeres bajarían sus expectativas de follarse al megachad que las va a dejar tiradas y empezarían a buscarse tíos mas formales, aunque menos agraciados fisicamente, que en caso de embarazo se hiciesen cargo del bebé. Además fomentaría relaciones mas largas para evitar el ponerse a buscar quien es el padre de entre varios tios y no tener imagen de promiscua para no espantar al futuro padre.


----------



## Antiparticula (25 Jun 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> El único argumento de los que defienden el aborto es el supuesto de violación. No falla



Además en EEUU se cometen al año 90.000 violaciones.
Pues bien, de esas 90.000 violaciones no se da ni un solo caso de embarazo. (Cosas de la píldora del día después)

Pero planteo este caso para alguna femigrogre que tenga novio.
Imagina que tú y tu novio queréis tener un hijo. Como ya sois muy mayores habéis tenido que recurrir a una de esas clinicas tan caras de fertilidad.

Justo dos días después de haber recibido el tratamiento te viola un facha que le ha echado del puticlub por borracho.

Y dos meses después descubres que estás embarazada. ¿de quien será el hijo? ¿de tu novio o del facha? ¿abortarías?


----------



## derepen (25 Jun 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Me da gusto. Estoy harto del puto mantra de los derechos de esto, aquello y lo otro.



siempre es "derecho" a morir (aborto, eutanasia) o derecho a matrimonio gay, para que no haya embarazos, casualmente


nos tratan como si fuéramos una plaga de cucarachas


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Jun 2022)

derepen dijo:


> siempre es "derecho" a morir (aborto, eutanasia) o derecho a matrimonio gay, para que no haya embarazos, casualmente
> 
> 
> nos tratan como si fuéramos una plaga de cucarachas




Lógico si va a empezar a escasear la energía barata.

Venga, ten siete hijos, dentro de diez años coche particular sólo van a tener los ricos, y el turismo hundido. A ver como los mantienes.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...



Independientemente de la posición de cada cual en el tema, lo que hay que ser es objetivos.

Veo que una y otra vez se manipula la noticia.

Lo que se discutía en el T Supremo era si el aborto era un derecho reconocido en la Constitución (como es el de tener armas).

El Supremo no restringe nada, lo que dice es que en ningún lugar del texto se habla del derecho al aborto.

La consecuencia de esto es que cada Estado va a poder legislar sobre ello.

La democracia: si los electores de un Estado eligen a unos legisladores favorables al aborto, tendrán aborto.

Si eres de Nevada y allí no se puede abortar, te vas a California donde se supone que se podrá.

Dice Al Jazeera hoy que se estima que unas 60.000 viajarán a California con esa intención.

En el caso de Florida la ley es/será restrictiva, repito, es la democracia.

Aquí en este agujero de país tenemos que aguantar las leyes viogen y otras (la mayoría) o en California, pero la mayoría no vale cuando el resultado no me gusta (Florida).


----------



## LeeMarvin (25 Jun 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Independientemente de la posición de cada cual en el tema, lo que hay que ser es objetivos.
> 
> Veo que una y otra vez se manipula la noticia.
> 
> ...



Cuando el resultado no me gusta asalto el Capitolio y listo


----------



## Maxim Gorki (25 Jun 2022)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Cuando el resultado no me gusta asalto el Capitolio y listo



Lo has dicho tú, no yo.


----------



## misho (25 Jun 2022)

vuelve a la guarderia , hez humana.


----------



## furia porcina (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Y derecho es follarse a una por la calle , preñarla a pelo y obligarla a tener el neño.
> 
> Anda que vais a ser todos los que defendeis esto hijos de putas y de violadores. O vuestros padres deben ser hermanos.
> 
> ...



La violación nunca ha sido un derecho, y está penado. No se donde ves tú que nadie defienda el derecho a violar.

Otro tema es como de moralmente aceptable es hacer cargar sobre un inocente (con su ejecución) las culpas de un tercero, al que le asistirán toda clase de derechos procesales y que en el peor de los casos podrá seguir viviendo en una prisión durante un tiempo limitado.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (25 Jun 2022)

My body my rules, aunque no sea ya tu cuerpo solamente.

Pero eso solo aplica a matar fetos, para meterte ponzoñas experimentales ya tal… en ese caso my body my rules es facha.


----------



## ferrys (25 Jun 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Desde que nuestros lideres han empezado a "abortar" niños y mayores con una vacuna, dentro de un plan amplio de control de poblacion, el aborto de neonatos es el menor de los problemas, esto es un salvese quien pueda.



Hasta todo el tema del Covid y los asesinatos de ancianos y no ancianos, es un problema menor.
El problema es que nos vamos todos a la puta mierda. Todos es todos. Tenemos un cáncer que puede ser terminal. La única manera que hay es extirparlo.
Todas las políticas progres deben de ser extirpadas. Justo o injusto, no importa. O volvemos a los 60 donde la mujer estaba en casa cuidando a la família o no hay futuro para nadie.
Las idiotas que dicen que queremos exclavizar a las mujeres........pues claro cojones, pues claro, cualquier mujer inteligente lo querría también. Por que si no se vuelve al punto de partida se acaba todo. Ya habrá tiempo de devolver derechos y libertades de una manera racional y lógica.
La sociedad actual y sus mierdas progres están ideadas para que 4 hijos de puta sean los califas. El pueblo está mas oprimido que nunca. Las mujeres están mas jodidas que nunca con sus libertades, derechos y mierdas. Ahora mismo, la realidad, es que no pueden andar de noche por la calle en muchos sitios de España.


----------



## Yomismita (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...



Y en otros estados se puede abortar hasta justo antes del parto. ¿Qué es lo "avanzado"?


----------



## furia porcina (25 Jun 2022)

Asturies dijo:


> En España de cien mil abortos anuales, menos de 30 son consecuencia de una violación. Justificar semejante genocidio por esa cifra absolutamente anecdótica es aberrante.
> 
> Si una mujer no quiere tener hijos, lo tiene sumamente fácil. Existen multitud de medidas anticonceptivas. Si no quiere exponerse a los posibles fallos de esas medidas, que no folle. Tan simple como eso. Lo que no puede ser, es no ser consciente de que las acciones que uno lleva a cabo en su vida acarrean consecuencias, o lo que es peor aún, ignorarlas porque el estado de turno se haya sacado de la manga la legalización del asesinato indiscriminado de humanos no natos, lo cual supone carta blanca para actuar como un orangután en celo.
> 
> Es moralmente aberrante, se mire por donde se mire y, para mí, tanto quienes defienden el aborto, como quienes legislan a su favor, como quienes lo facilitan (médicos, enfermeras, etc), pierden automáticamente la condición de seres humanos



Y por no contar que un porcentaje significativo de esos 100k abortos son de mujeres que reinciden. Ya de existir ese derecho, lo limitaría a uno máximo. Veo muy difícil justificar que haya mujeres que vayan a abortar 2, 3 o más veces. Lo cual demuestra hasta qué punto estamos frivolizando con algo tan sumamente grave.


----------



## Supremacía (25 Jun 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> My body my rules, aunque no sea ya tu cuerpo solamente.



Tan no es su cuerpo que hay hijos, sobre todo varones, que son calcados al padre. Si es tu cuerpo, ¿cómo es que ese bebé tiene genes distintos a los tuyos, lo cual posiblemente cause que no se parezca a ti en lo físico?


----------



## DOM + (25 Jun 2022)

Asturies dijo:


> En España de cien mil abortos anuales, menos de 30 son consecuencia de una violación. Justificar semejante genocidio por esa cifra absolutamente anecdótica es aberrante.
> 
> Si una mujer no quiere tener hijos, lo tiene sumamente fácil. Existen multitud de medidas anticonceptivas. Si no quiere exponerse a los posibles fallos de esas medidas, que no folle. Tan simple como eso. Lo que no puede ser, es no ser consciente de que las acciones que uno lleva a cabo en su vida acarrean consecuencias, o lo que es peor aún, ignorarlas porque el estado de turno se haya sacado de la manga la legalización del asesinato indiscriminado de humanos no natos, lo cual supone carta blanca para actuar como un orangután en celo.
> 
> Es moralmente aberrante, se mire por donde se mire y, para mí, tanto quienes defienden el aborto, como quienes legislan a su favor, como quienes lo facilitan (médicos, enfermeras, etc), pierden automáticamente la condición de seres humanos



Ratona asesina de niños, leete esto que es lo que te iba a poner pero ya te ha destrozado él.


----------



## Supremacía (25 Jun 2022)

furia porcina dijo:


> Y por no contar que un porcentaje significativo de esos 100k abortos son de mujeres que reinciden. Ya de existir ese derecho, lo limitaría a uno máximo. Veo muy difícil justificar que haya mujeres que vayan a abortar 2, 3 o más veces. Lo cual demuestra hasta qué punto estamos frivolizando con algo tan sumamente grave.



Seguro que esas mujeres han sido violadas tres veces o más, y ha sido tan efectivo el violador que las ha dejado preñadas en cada una de ellas, a pesar de que en ocasiones un solo coito no basta para embarazar a una mujer.


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Jun 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Hasta todo el tema del Covid y los asesinatos de ancianos y no ancianos, es un problema menor.
> El problema es que nos vamos todos a la puta mierda. Todos es todos. Tenemos un cáncer que puede ser terminal. La única manera que hay es extirparlo.
> Todas las políticas progres deben de ser extirpadas. Justo o injusto, no importa. O volvemos a los 60 donde la mujer estaba en casa cuidando a la família o no hay futuro para nadie.
> Las idiotas que dicen que queremos exclavizar a las mujeres........pues claro cojones, pues claro, cualquier mujer inteligente lo querría también. Por que si no se vuelve al punto de partida se acaba todo. Ya habrá tiempo de devolver derechos y libertades de una manera racional y lógica.
> La sociedad actual y sus mierdas progres están ideadas para que 4 hijos de puta sean los califas. El pueblo está mas oprimido que nunca. Las mujeres están mas jodidas que nunca con sus libertades, derechos y mierdas. Ahora mismo, la realidad, es que no pueden andar de noche por la calle en muchos sitios de España.



Relajate y disfruta.

Los lideres mundiales, los de verdad, han decidido que sobra gente.

Quiza no vayan tan desencaminados, la mayoria de la gente es carroña con ojos. Ni piensan ni van a hacer el esfuerzo en pensar.

Toda esta ingenieria social ha sido posible porque la mayoria de tus conciudadanos son simios poco evolucionados. 

No estoy muy seguro de que el personal se merezca algo mejor. 

Solo te tienes que asegurar que no te toca en el lado de la purga y se ha demostrado que no es complicado si estas despierto.


----------



## ferrys (25 Jun 2022)

Todas las zorras hablando de violaciones y tonterías.
Pero ninguna habla de acabar con las violaciones. Lo fácil que sería acabar con las violaciones, pero mis cojones morenos. Aquí interesa que haya violaciones a gogó para justificar toda la mierda después.
El progresismo no quiere acabar con las violaciones si no todo lo contrario. El progresismo quiere que la mujer ande con miedo por la calle y cuanto mas violadas haya mejor.


----------



## Supremacía (25 Jun 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Todas las zorras hablando de violaciones y tonterías.
> Pero ninguna habla de acabar con las violaciones. Lo fácil que sería acabar con las violaciones, pero mis cojones morenos. Aquí interesa que haya violaciones a gogó para justificar toda la mierda después.
> El progresismo no quiere acabar con las violaciones si no todo lo contrario. El progresismo quiere que la mujer ande con miedo por la calle y cuanto mas violadas haya mejor.



Si no hay violaciones, no podrían justificar un aborto por violación, lo cual daría pie a que pudieran hacerlo extensivo a otros casos.


----------



## ciberobrero (25 Jun 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Trump fue sembrando el Tribunal Supremo de jueces ultras y eso tiene consecuencias con un retroceso legislativo homologable a la Sharia.



Bajo la sharía tenias que vivir tú


----------



## lefebre (25 Jun 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Hacen faltas niños que va ha haber una guerra contra los chinos y los rusos... Da gracias que no os mandan a las cocinas por que todavía servís para las fabricas.



Eso y que asesinarlos da cosa y conciencia y eso.


----------



## Diablo (25 Jun 2022)

En España dándole alas a las feminazis hemos retrocedido 100 años.


----------



## lefebre (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Pues ve dando ejemplo y fóllate a tus hijas si te mola ese rollo



Lo dice uno a favor de asesinar a las suyas. No tiene mérito.


----------



## Arkaku-txo (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...



Retroceder? Te piensas que tú moral es la cúspide de la evolución ética. Hay que ser bobo.


----------



## Play_91 (25 Jun 2022)

EEUU ha sido el epicentro del deep state por lo que es normal sea el país más loco, tipo GTA, del planeta.
Ahora se han ido muchos a China pero de EEUU ¿qué te esperas?


----------



## ferrys (25 Jun 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Si no hay violaciones, no podrían justificar un aborto por violación, lo cual daría pie a que pudieran hacerlo extensivo a otros casos.



En los 80 cualquier chavala podía volver sola a casa por la noche en cualquier ciudad española sin peligro alguno. Hoy en día hasta la mas progre lleva el bote de pimienta en el bolso en cualquier pueblo de mas de 100 habitantes.
Y estas hijas de la gran puta hablan de retroceso. No cabe un sinverguenza mas.


----------



## LeeMarvin (25 Jun 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Lo has dicho tú, no yo.



Hay 18 millones de cosas que no me gustan, y otros 18 millones que me provocan dudas,,,estoy a favor de que si tú cedes un poco y yo otro poco llegaremos a un punto de encuentro y podremos convivir, pq al final de eso se trata, de que todos podamos vivir


----------



## ciberobrero (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...



El tribunal Supremo ha dicho que eso no lo garantiza la constitución, y es así. Así que quién debe legislar son los Estados. Sin drama. Quién quita abierto en su estado deberá copiar progre y solucionado, o mudarse a otro estado, como tienen que hacer los catalanes que quieren cursar castellano. Pero cuando a los progres no os lo ponen fácil y masticadito con lo que os parece en cada momento el mundo se os viene abajo.


----------



## Supremacía (25 Jun 2022)

Hombre, ¿a estas alturas todavía lo dudas?


----------



## germanalca (25 Jun 2022)

Pues igual que vienen otras mierdas que os interesan a otros. Lo mismo es que se había desmarcado la cosa, se estaba utilizando como método anticonceptivo y pagado por todos. Seguro que en los casos serios si se puede abortar.


----------



## Fausto1880 (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Y derecho es follarse a una por la calle , preñarla a pelo y obligarla a tener el neño.
> 
> Anda que vais a ser todos los que defendeis esto hijos de putas y de violadores. O vuestros padres deben ser hermanos.
> 
> ...



Ratona, ¿sabes cuántos casos hay de embarazos por violación?
Normalmente, ninguno.

La sentencia Roe vs Wade, que en 1973 abrió el camino al filicidio a voluntad, se basaba precisamente en eso: un embarazo tras violación. Esa es la sentencia que ha anulado el Supremo ahora. Décadas después de que la mujer del caso confesará que fue todo un invento por dinero.
Fíjate, ni siquiera fueron capaces de encontrar un caso real y tuvieron que inventarse uno.
Una trola que les ha servido para justificar el asesinato de unos 20 millones de hijos.

No compres mercancía averiada. Los que os facilitan eliminar a vuestros hijos no son vuestros amigos.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (25 Jun 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Todas las zorras hablando de violaciones y tonterías.
> Pero ninguna habla de acabar con las violaciones. Lo fácil que sería acabar con las violaciones, pero mis cojones morenos. Aquí interesa que haya violaciones a gogó para justificar toda la mierda después.
> El progresismo no quiere acabar con las violaciones si no todo lo contrario. El progresismo quiere que la mujer ande con miedo por la calle y cuanto mas violadas haya mejor.



10.000 violaciones en España, no todas ellas con embarazo.

100.000 abortos con casi la mitad de asesinas reincidentes.

Las guarras quieren LICENCIA PARA ASESINAR, sin más.

Y los progres EXTERMINAR a la mayor cantidad de gente posible.

Anyway la mayoría de abortos son de inmis, el plan Kalergi se vuelve contra sí mismo, como le pasa siempre al mal.


----------



## Expat (25 Jun 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> ¿Cuántos abortos se ejecutan en EEUU al año?



Un millon. En España 100.000, asi que proporcionalmente a la poblacion hay mas abortos que en USA. No me extraña porque aqui todo son facilidades para deshacerse del bebe y encima abortar es gratis. En USA hay que pagar y ponen bastantes trabas administrativas y de otro tipo para disuadir de abortar. Normal, es un pais conservador y nosotros los mas progres del universo.


----------



## Fausto1880 (25 Jun 2022)

Asturies dijo:


> En España de cien mil abortos anuales, menos de 30 son consecuencia de una violación. Justificar semejante genocidio por esa cifra absolutamente anecdótica es aberrante.
> 
> ...



¿Menos de 30?

Hace diez años estuve comprobando esas estadísticas. Lo normal es que no hubiera NINGÚN CASO. A lo sumo, uno o dos.
Si ahora han subido, estoy seguro que será algún efecto paguita.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (25 Jun 2022)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Hay 18 millones de cosas que no me gustan, y otros 18 millones que me provocan dudas,,,estoy a favor de que si tú cedes un poco y yo otro poco llegaremos a un punto de encuentro y podremos convivir, pq al final de eso se trata, de que todos podamos vivir



Tal cual, ya ves, nos estamos entendiendo.

Lo que me jode es la manipulación de la noticia en los medios, como en muchas otras ocasiones.

Si eres proabortista, no tendría que ser una tragedia, te organizas y defiendes tu postura en tu Estado, y al revés.

Supongo que la mayoría de los Estados legislarán de forma parecida a las legislaciones europeas: límite de tiempo para abortar, necesidad de consentimiento paterno para las menores, sistema de supuestos (violación, malformación, peligro para la madre, incesto), ...

Es lo que dices de las cesiones que se deben hacer.

Ambas partes usan, supongo, el asunto con interés político (las elecciones de media legislatura serán dentro de poco):

Biden declaraba que utilizará sus poderes ejecutivos para ¿¿¿??? permitir que la población pueda ir de un Estado a otro.

El gobernador de Florida declaraba que protegerá ¿¿¿??? a los centros provida y a las iglesias de ataques.


----------



## tothewebs (25 Jun 2022)

No lo coja con pinzas, todo lo que se hace a los demás vuelve, téngalo por seguro, y si, tocar las creencias arraigadas pro abortistas crea una reacción parecida a la de los covidianos bozaleros mas acérrimos, pero es por cuestionar su sistema de creencias muy firmemente arraigadas.
Se lo marco ahí en rojo porque no es cuestión de cantidad de mucha o poca vida, no, porque la vida no es la del cuerpo que se esta formando, esto es secundario, y no es mas o menos, es la misma.
Porque la vida es la del espíritu que debe encarnar este es inmortal y es una vida que viene de vidas anteriores, y continuará en vidas siguientes, por tanto no es correcto hablar de mas o menos vida por el tamaño del grupo de células que se esta formando la vida no va en el envoltorio (el cuerpo), solo lo utiliza como vehículo.

de eso se deduce obviamente que la muerte no existe, pero lo que se cercena es la necesidad de encarnación de un espíritu, y por tanto su posibilidad de evolución, es decir, se vulnera su libre albedrío.

Las encarnaciones nos son IMPRESCINDIBLES a todos en nuestro camino evolutivo espiritual si nos abortan nos "joden" una oportunidad de evolución, porque una vez aquí encarnados, por lo general no somos conscientes de este hecho muchas veces porque nos distraemos o nos distraen con mala intención para que nos centremos en objetivos materiales.
También tiene que ver mucho la educación recibida y nuestras creencias, pero por lo que sea, nos olvidamos de quien nuestro verdadero ser y cuales son sus objetivos reales, los objetivos del espíritu.

Los que dirigen el sistema saben esto perfectamente, y saben que teniéndonos distraídos con lo que sea, plandemias, cambio climático, futbol, videojuegos, drogas, etc, lo que consideran ahora su "chiringuito", no corre peligro,
pero si la mayoría de la población fuera consciente de esto y orientara su existencia hacia el espíritu, es decir, hacia el interior de cada uno el sistema entero cambiaría rápidamente, por desgracia esto está muy lejos de ocurrir.

Para corregir nuestros errores está el causa-efecto, o karma, pero esto no es un castigo, aunque sea muy duro, pero sirve al espíritu como aprendizaje del bien y el mal, pues puede tener conciencia de algo como correcto, pero cuando lo sufre en sus carnes, pues no será así.

Imagínese hace 200 años un comerciante de esclavos, para el sus esclavos no irían mas allá de una simple mercancía, y ve perfectamente justo que un esclavo sea atado, vendido, castigado y humillado.
Ahora bien, en la vida siguiente le toca por causa efecto ser esclavo y sufrir en sus carnes lo mismo que hizo a otros, con este aprendizaje, seguro que no lo estaría disfrutando, pero su alma aprende la lección para otras vidas en las que tendrá el recuerdo inconsciente de lo vivido, y va tomando conciencia de que eso no esta bien.

al final todo se reduce a amar al prójimo como a uno mismo y la regla de oro, no hacer a los demás lo que no quieres que te hagan a ti.

para que empiece a soplar el viento a nuestro favor, siguiendo esto, es facil solo hay que darle la vuelta un poco,

"lo que quieres que los demás hagan por ti, hazlo tu primero a ellos".... el causa-efecto no nos trae solo lo malo, también lo bueno.

Vaya ladrillaco que me ha salido


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...



Por violación no da tiempo a juzgar al posible violador, habría que fiarse del testimonio de la embarazada. Cómo se verifica que está embarazada de un violador y no de cualquier otro? 

Te lo has llegado a preguntar? 

Me alegro muchísimo de que se prohiba el aborto y las asesinas de bebés no puedan descuartizarles.


----------



## astur_burbuja (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...




Otra bruja mata bebés.


----------



## Teniente General Videla (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## Ratona001 (25 Jun 2022)

germanalca dijo:


> Pues igual que vienen otras mierdas que os interesan a otros. Lo mismo es que se había desmarcado la cosa, se estaba utilizando como método anticonceptivo y pagado por todos. Seguro que en los casos serios si se puede abortar.



Estamos hablando de EEUU ahí seguramente el aborto lo pague la que lo quiera.


----------



## Ratona001 (25 Jun 2022)

furia porcina dijo:


> Y por no contar que un porcentaje significativo de esos 100k abortos son de mujeres que reinciden. Ya de existir ese derecho, lo limitaría a uno máximo. Veo muy difícil justificar que haya mujeres que vayan a abortar 2, 3 o más veces. Lo cual demuestra hasta qué punto estamos frivolizando con algo tan sumamente grave.



Dais por sentado que la que aborta es una mujer blanca. 

Cuando hay moras, negras, sudamericanas que también abortan. 

El aborto no es exclusivo de 'blancos' que estáis obsesionados con el tema raza. Ya digo , pues poneos de ejemplo vosotros y tened 7 hijos cada uno.


----------



## Wattman (25 Jun 2022)

Lo que yo veo es que todo el constructo de los generos inventados se les va a caer como un castillo de naipes , cuando una persone con utero , embarazada , para un bebe pese al siscurso de que es varon trans , de genero neutro o cualquier otro invento de las menes woke y etc ...
Decadas de adoctrinamiento se les van a la mierda .


----------



## Supremacía (25 Jun 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> 20 millones de hijos



Ha habido más de 63 millones de abortos en Estados Unidos desde 1973.


----------



## racalmatt (25 Jun 2022)

Acción = reacción...

Es una ley física inalterable..., cuanto más progresismo, más conservadurismo


----------



## Supremacía (25 Jun 2022)

Se habla mucho de que el aborto es un derecho porque las mujeres son libres de decidir lo que quieren hacer con su cuerpo. Sin embargo, no me explico por qué siempre deciden abrirse de patas con uno y con otro en lugar de decidir abstenerse de follar.


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Jun 2022)

sólo el 2% de abortos son por violación
Bien por EEUU
progresismo y avance es legislar a favor de la vida, no de Moloch como hacen los hijosdeputa pedosatánicos que nos pastorean


----------



## Supremacía (25 Jun 2022)

racalmatt dijo:


> Acción = reacción...
> 
> Es una ley física inalterable..., cuanto más progresismo, más conservadurismo



Por supuesto. El progresismo ha hecho que se radicalicen al máximo mis posturas antiprogresistas.


----------



## R_Madrid (25 Jun 2022)

Tambien podrias decir que se avanza en los derechos de proteccion de los seres humanos mas debiles, los no-natos, que son quienes mas les queda por vivir

Todo depende del punto de vista

¿Estas seguro de que un aborto no es, objetivamente, un asesinato?

¿Seguro?

Lo que pasa es que es muy cómodo y muy conveniente poder abortar y seguir con tu vida sin preocuparte de la que has liado


----------



## germanalca (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Estamos hablando de EEUU ahí seguramente el aborto lo pague la que lo quiera.



Como debería ser, y si no hay recursos para una cosa no hay para otra, hay muchos métodos para no tener que llegar a triturar a un feto.


----------



## ferrys (25 Jun 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Se habla mucho de que el aborto es un derecho porque las mujeres son libres de decidir lo que quieren hacer con su cuerpo. Sin embargo, no me explico por qué siempre deciden abrirse de patas con uno y con otro en lugar de decidir abstenerse de follar.



También soy libre de ponerme hasta las trancas pero si luego cojo el coche y mato a alguien voy a la cárcel. 
Ahora encima me dicen que si me tomo la pastilla del trago después antes de subirme al coche se me pasan los efectos del alcohol. ¿Que disculpa hay?


----------



## Decipher (25 Jun 2022)

R_Madrid dijo:


> Tambien podrias decir que se avanza en los derechos de proteccion de los seres humanos mas debiles, los no-natos, que son quienes mas les queda por vivir
> 
> Todo depende del punto de vista
> 
> ...



La generación de mujeres mas egoista y monstruosa de la historia.


----------



## Ratona001 (25 Jun 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> También soy libre de ponerme hasta las trancas pero si luego cojo el coche y mato a alguien voy a la cárcel.
> Ahora encima me dicen que si me tomo la pastilla del trago después antes de subirme al coche se me pasan los efectos del alcohol. ¿Que disculpa hay?



Eso de la pastilla del día después es un engaño. En un capítulo de Shameless (serie que retrata la realidad americana derroyente) de queda una preñada y va a comprar la pastilla del día después y no se la quieren vender en ninguna farmacia. En todas le dicen que no le quedan... Que de vaya a otro lado.

Hace años me tragué un documental de ese tema en España. Y era lo mismo. Charlas y tal, que te van a dar la pastilla. Y luego les decían que no tenían. Se tenían que recorrer 4 farmacias...


Volviendo a shameless. Al final se le pasan las 72 h, y se queda preñada. Y tiene a la neña, se busca a un beta proveedor en silla de ruedas (discapacitao con pensión) luego se pone a robar carritos de bebé y cosas luego se prostituye un día..porque el beta proveedor la manda a la mierda. 

Mucha derroición.


Os preocupais de que el ser viva. Pero no de que tenga una calidad de vida en condiciones.


----------



## perrosno (25 Jun 2022)

¿Y qué problema hay? Leyes tan lógicas como las de la mugremitada y ahí están. O jugamos todos o la puta al río.


----------



## perrosno (25 Jun 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> La generación de mujeres mas egoista y monstruosa de la historia.



Cada vez mas repelentes, te doy toda la razón, muy poquitas se salvan.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (25 Jun 2022)

Matar niños avanzar, salvar niños, retroceder


----------



## Ratona001 (25 Jun 2022)

R_Madrid dijo:


> (....)
> 
> Lo que pasa es que es muy cómodo y muy conveniente poder abortar y seguir con tu vida sin preocuparte de la que has liado



Solo falta que añadas que las mujeres van provocando por la calle o que no deberían salir solas de casa.


----------



## Supremacía (25 Jun 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> pero si luego cojo el coche y mato a alguien voy a la cárcel.



Pero resulta que las mujeres que se embarazan y matan a sus propios hijos no van a la cárcel.


----------



## Chocochomocho (25 Jun 2022)

Ojalá llegue el día en que alcancemos una sociedad libre en la que podamos pegaros un tiro en la nuca a todos vosotros, puta escoria, y guardar vuestros cuerpos en la fosa más asquerosa y maloliente del país.


----------



## Teniente General Videla (25 Jun 2022)

La culogranudo se destapa ahora como mataniños.


----------



## Rotto2 (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...



Por que no te callas alguna vez puta retrasada guarra de mierda


----------



## elCañonero (25 Jun 2022)

Me la pela lo que pase en ese país tan cancerígeno para la humanidad, pero todo lo que sea poner la vida un poco menos facil a esas putas, me nutre


----------



## Decipher (25 Jun 2022)

Teniente General Videla dijo:


> La culogranudo se destapa ahora como mataniños.



No es de ahora, si rascas un poco a casi todas les sale la vena femimarxista que no es mas que puro egoismo.


----------



## Araco (25 Jun 2022)

Lo de aborto en Estados Unidos es sombrío de narices, todo sustentando por el caso Roe, lo típico de "¿vamos a obligar a una mujer violada a tener el fruto de tal acto?", luego la propia Norma McCorvey dijo que era todo mentira. Por un lado tienes todo el movimiento Hippy del amor libre en los 60s y por otro que los frutos de ese amor libre sean abortados, es decir ninguna responsabilidad, el Estado central useño se alza sobre los Estados de la unión. Lo importante es marronizar occidente.


----------



## Rotto2 (25 Jun 2022)

Ha llegado la hora de dar el paso necesario y decir MUERTE A LAS MUJERES.

Bueno a las feas.


----------



## Decipher (25 Jun 2022)

Araco dijo:


> Lo de aborto en Estados Unidos es sombrío de narices, todo sustentando por el caso Roe, lo típico de "¿vamos a obligar a una mujer violada a tener el fruto de tal acto?", luego la propia Norma McCorvey dijo que era todo mentira. Por un lado tienes todo el movimiento Hippy del amor libre en los 60s y por otro que los frutos de ese amor libre sean abortados, es decir ninguna responsabilidad, el Estado central useño se alza sobre los Estados de la unión. Lo importante es marronizar occidente.



El auténtico objetivo del aborto es tener una sociedad liberal egoista con sexo sin consecuencias.


----------



## R_Madrid (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Solo falta que añadas que las mujeres van provocando por la calle o que no deberían salir solas de casa.



Yo no he dicho que sea comodo para las mujeres abortar, me refería también a los hombres que quieren abortar.

Eres muy graciosa asumiendo que los hombres no tenemos ningun derecho y toda la resposabilidad solo porque lo diga la ley. Una injusticia mas.

Si una mujer sale sola de casa ella sabrá a que se expone, a mi me da igual. Ella puede decidir si se protege o no, si con compañía o con un arma. Un neonato no puede.

Yo tengo cuidado con los peligros del mundo al salir a la calle y tomo precauciones al respecto. Allá cada uno.


----------



## Mongolo471 (25 Jun 2022)

Se han olvidado el discurso de Kodos: "aborto para unos, banderitas americanas para otros", y ya sabes, si dejas entrar a demasiados latinos católicos, donde el conjunto familiar es importante, es lo que pasa.


----------



## Diquesi (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...



Ya estamos com extremos. Ahora resulta que
Abortabais porque os violan a todas y os quedays embarqzadas no zorra? No será porque sois cacho putas que os van las guarradas y luego si hay que abortar no pasaba nada


----------



## t_chip (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...



El aborto es un crimen repugnante y debería estar penado con cárcel para mujeres, médicos y quiénes lo promuevan activa o públicamente.


Salvo cuatro supuestos tipo malformaciones, violaciones o madres muy jóvenes con consentimiento de los padres, debería prohibirse.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Pues ve dando ejemplo y fóllate a tus hijas si te mola ese rollo



!Abórtate tu a ti misma de un tiro en la boca para dar ejemplo, guarra!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Otrasvidas (25 Jun 2022)

¡Oh, qué pena!


----------



## t_chip (25 Jun 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Una pregunta que yo me hago es: ¿a quién puta madre le importan los derechos de las putas mujeres? La política está contaminada de un pagafantismo repugnante: derechos para las mujeres, organismos para las mujeres, ayudas para las mujeres, cuotas para las mujeres, instituciones para las mujeres, leyes para las mujeres, protección para las mujeres... El Estado es actualmente el marido proveedor de todas las mujeres en sustitución de los hombres como individuos.
> 
> 
> Edito:
> A las feministas de mierda no les gusta el _estereotipo _del hombre proveedor y de la mujer que sólo recibe porque ellas se sienten libres, independientes y totalmente capaces de valerse por sí mismas. Sin embargo, no dudan ni un instante en aceptar todo aquello de lo que las provee el Estado, lo cual es muchísimo más de lo que un hombre promedio podría darle a su mujer en toda su vida.



Es que ninguna mujer está, ha estado ni estará jamás en contra de recibir prebendas de un hombre, dado que lo llevan en los genes, lo ven natural y creen merecerse eso y más. A lo que no están dispuestas es a dar ellas nada a cambio.

Por eso lo quieren del estado, que solo les pide un voto cada 4 años y salir a manifestarse una vez al año, en lugar de abrirse de piernas a demanda, cocinar, limpiar y ser agradables con su marido todos los días, que les debe de costar mucho esfuerzo.

!Generacion de cajeras del Saturn y del Ahorramás, infantilizadas y borderlines, que solo medran a base de chuparla, como ha sido toda la vida!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ferrys (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## t_chip (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Y derecho es follarse a una por la calle , preñarla a pelo y obligarla a tener el neño.
> 
> Anda que vais a ser todos los que defendeis esto hijos de putas y de violadores. O vuestros padres deben ser hermanos.
> 
> ...



!Palo es el que te mereces tu en ese saco de mierda que llamas cabeza!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mondeja (25 Jun 2022)

Vamos, que no puedes entender los métodos anticonceptivos post violación y justificas una matanza indiscriminada mediante un aberrante aparato estatal, por un porcentaje de violaciones ínfimo que ni se estarían penalizando, y en caso de que sí, siempre se podría poder haciendo, pero sería más difícil generar un mercado masivo de trata con ello.

Lo que no quita que esto también sea una táctica de guerra para volver a unos niveles económicos normales y paliar un poco el desastre del invierno demográfico, ya que el aparato estatal hoy en día controla las mentes de la mayoría de las personas.

Pues vengo a decirte lo mismo que te digo en todos los hilos @Ratona001, que eres una subnormal no profunda, si no abismal. Todos los problemas que te pasan son por eso, porque no eres capaz de ver más allá, se te enquista la conciencia y te derroyes.



daniguzmán dijo:


> Por fin he ido al ignore de la señorita esta que se solaza triturando fetos humanos.
> 
> Envidiadme.
> 
> Y ambicionad.



Te quitará, siempre lo hace. A mi ya me ha metido y sacado tres veces del ignore.


----------



## 917 (25 Jun 2022)

cortijero92 dijo:


> y los derechistas estadounidenses aplaudiendo, si es que son gilipollas, los que mas abortan son los negros 12% de la población 40% de los abortos. Para algo bueno que tenían van y la joden.
> La cultura estadounidense se centra en los negros. Tienen vacaciones para los negros. Mataron a cientos de miles de hombres blancos para liberar a los negros. Escuchan música de negros. Eligen a un negro como su presidente. Se visten y actúan como negros. Extraen la totalidad de su cultura moderna de los negros. Publican gifs atrevidos sobre negros. Ven deportes en adoración a los negros. Su mayor evento del año consiste en organizar fiestas en honor a los negros que practican deportes. Usan jerga negra como "bruh" y "thot". Cuando dices "Martin Luther" no están pensando en el padre del protestantismo. Están pensando en el negro. Sus ciudades están completamente invadidas por negros. Veneran a su fuerza policial ZOGbot desproporcionadamente llena de negros y su fuerza policial global de soldados llena de negros. Sus hombres se sientan a ver pelota de negros mientras que sus mujeres se sientan a ver programas de entrevistas de negros. Veneran a los negros como Muhammad Ali, Michael Jordan, Michael Jackson y el difunto Eddie Murphy mientras atacan a los blancos que realmente construyeron su país antes de que los negros se hicieran cargo. Sus películas están llenas de negros y sus listas de música están encabezadas por negros. Envían negros a los Juegos Olímpicos y celebran cuando los negros ganan porque esos negros son verdaderos negros americanos de sangre roja. Ven pornografía de negros hasta el punto en que "BBC" no les hace pensar en una compañía de medios internacional, sino en penes de negros. Te dirán cuánto odian a los negros y cómo el meme de la ley de los perros callejeros es una broma rancia y solo pretenden amar a los negros, pero la evidencia habla por sí misma en que Estados Unidos siempre ha sido y será una nación de negros que aman a los negros.
> A ver cuando china pulveriza ese pozo de adoradores de negros.



Hay un poco de mensaje en tu racismo...


----------



## DCLXVI (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...



¿Asesinar bebés es un derecho y un "avance"?
Al ignore, no hace falta ni explicar el motivo.


----------



## 917 (25 Jun 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Ahora falta que en Estados Unidos se retroceda 102 años en materia de ley para quitarles el derecho a votar a las mujeres, el cual les dieron en 1920.



¿Sabes que la misoginia extrema es una enfermedad?


----------



## 917 (25 Jun 2022)

Este Foro parece un refugio de rednecks todos hermanos e hijos de hermanos en el interior de los Apalaches.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...




claro : lo progresista es a una mujer embarazada abrirle la tripa y sacarle el niño que está creciendo en su utero , asesinar al niño , y despues comerciar con sus organos que se estaban formando y sus celulas madre


----------



## Yomismita (25 Jun 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> El auténtico objetivo del aborto es tener una sociedad liberal egoista con sexo sin consecuencias.



Y por educación sexual se entiende educar a los chavales en el derecho al sexo recreativo sin consecuencias.

Al final es una guerra cultural.


----------



## Decipher (25 Jun 2022)

Yomismita dijo:


> Y por educación sexual se entiende educar a los chavales en el derecho al sexo recreativo sin consecuencias



Exacto. Póntelo ponenselo y si eso falla el botón del pánico que es el aborto.


----------



## Yomismita (25 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> claro : lo progresista es a una mujer embarazada abrirle la tripa y sacarle el niño que está creciendo en su utero , asesinar al niño , y despues comerciar con sus organos que se estaban formando y sus celulas madre



En varios estados sin límite de meses, ¿por eso no se escandalizan?

¿O por las leyes que prohíben a los médicos dar soporte vital a los fetos que sobreviven al aborto?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...



bueno ya conoces el dicho:
incest is the best, put your sister to the test


----------



## LuisZarzal (25 Jun 2022)

El verdadero motivo es la pérdida de negocio. Planned Parenthood tiene más establecimientos que Mc Donalds. Más de 30.000 en todo el mundo. 

Matar niños es muy lucrativo. Normal que estén cabreados los que se hacen ricos matando fetos.

Por otro lado. Todavía estoy esperando que alguien me convenza de que un feto no está vivo. No tiene el mismo ADN de la madre, así que no es el cuerpo de la madre y matar a otra persona es ASESINATO.


----------



## Yomismita (25 Jun 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Exacto. Pontelo ponenselo y si eso falla el botón del pánico que es el aborto.



Ni siquiera ponerlo ponselo, que eso molesta


----------



## ferrys (25 Jun 2022)

917 dijo:


> Este Foro parece un refugio de rednecks todos hermanos e hijos de hermanos en el interior de los Apalaches.



Pero no ve que se va a la puta mierda todo? No ve que su libertad es una utopía que en cualquier momento se la cancelan entre insultos y atropellos y encima el malo es usted? Pero no ve que hay muchos sitios en España donde los ciudadanos tienen miedo a salir a la calle?. No ve que su vida va a ser una mierda entre medicamentos y psicólogos? 
Y lo único que se le ocurre decir es ¿fascistas?


----------



## CreepyCoin (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...



*PUTA RAMERA ASQUEROSA Y VICIOSA*

TE JODES

A ver si lo implantan aquí


----------



## Bimb0 (25 Jun 2022)

Hay que matar a las madres asesinas, no a los inocentes


----------



## sasuke (25 Jun 2022)

todas estas que están a favor del aborto femenino, son las mismas que si se plantea el aborto civil por parte del hombre te sueltan "no haber follado a pelo, haberte puesto condon, asume tus decisiones"

al final se trata siempre de lo mismo, el hombre a pagar, y la mujer a jijajear , jijijiji


----------



## Verita Serum (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...



Se avanza, no se retrocede.


----------



## Mongolo471 (25 Jun 2022)

sasuke dijo:


> todas estas que están a favor del aborto femenino, son las mismas que si se plantea el aborto civil por parte del hombre te sueltan "no haber follado a pelo, haberte puesto condon, asume tus decisiones"
> 
> al final se trata siempre de lo mismo, el hombre a pagar, y la mujer a jijajear , jijijiji



Por eso hay tantos antiabortistas masculinos, no existe una salida para los hombres, así que quid pro quo.


----------



## Progretón (25 Jun 2022)

Empoderamiento, igualdad y no sé cuántas gaitas, pero:


Aborto porque es mi cuerpo y sólo yo decido. Si decido no abortar, que el padre ponga el dinero; y si el padre se escaquea, que lo haga el estado.
Cuotas en los puestos buenos de administraciones y empresas, sí; cuotas para asfaltar carreteras o pasar meses en embarcado en un barco pesquero, no. De alistarse en el ejército o de reclutamiento forzoso en caso de guerra, tampoco hablamos.

Que poco a poco se os acaba el jijijajeo, se os acaba el tener muchos derechos y pocas obligaciones o ninguna. Que vuestro victimismo cuela cada vez menos. Si no te gusta la cocina o cuidar de tu familia, ya sabes lo que hay ahí fuera: trabajos en los que te juegas la salud, cuando no la vida.


----------



## Mongolo471 (25 Jun 2022)

Hipérbole dijo:


> Todo esto es muy abyecto. Hasta en las cárceles en donde hay todo tipo de hombres que han cometido distintos delitos (también inocentemente encarcelados) ven una aberración y maldad pura la violación a la mujer, de hecho el que es condenado por eso, lo más probable es que lo violen, maltraten severamente o incluso maten en la misma cárcel. Para que vean todos los 'odiadores' (profesionales) que la gran mayoría de hombres lo ven como uno de los delitos más repugnantes que se puedan hacer. Lo positivo de los hombres no lo quieren ver. Por otra parte, pobre de aquel que sea condenado inocentemente de eso (o de malos tratos), víctimas de tercera que pasan desapercibidos.
> 
> Añadido: más madre es la que cuida y da cariño que la que pare y no lo hace; es decir, siempre está la opción de dar en adopción, que también hay parejas que quieren un hijo y no pueden. Al violador pues se merecerá todo lo que le pase, pero la criaturita, no. Es entendible el trauma de una violación pero no es justo que lo pague precisamente el que no tiene culpa. Muchas hablan de "moral", pero la tienen anulada.



En España hay unos 90.000 abortos anuales, mientras se producen unas 2.150 denuncias de violación más o menos... con que el 100% sea real (que no se lo cree nadie, salvo los salvaMENAS), estaríamos hablando del 2,3% de abortos por violación. Ridículo cuanto menos.


----------



## Ratona001 (25 Jun 2022)

sasuke dijo:


> todas estas que están a favor del aborto femenino, son las mismas que si se plantea el aborto civil por parte del hombre te sueltan "no haber follado a pelo, haberte puesto condon, asume tus decisiones"
> 
> al final se trata siempre de lo mismo, el hombre a pagar, y la mujer a jijajear , jijijiji



Que forma de generalizar tan absurda


----------



## Ratona001 (25 Jun 2022)

La élite no usa gomitas


----------



## burbujero.23 (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...



Noobs

Aquí gracias al feminismo hemos retrocedido al código penal de autor .
Más de 500 años de retroceso


----------



## fredesvindo (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...



*
¡¡¡Y YO TE CREO HERMANA!!!
   *​


----------



## Decipher (25 Jun 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> En España hay unos 90.000 abortos anuales, mientras se producen unas 2.150 denuncias de violación más o menos... con que el 100% sea real (que no se lo cree nadie, salvo los salvaMENAS), estaríamos hablando del 2,3% de abortos por violación. Ridículo cuanto menos.



Y no todas las denuncias por violación acaban en embarazo ni todas las que acaben embarazadas abortarán.


----------



## Ratona001 (25 Jun 2022)

burbujero.23 dijo:


> Noobs
> 
> Aquí gracias al feminismo hemos retrocedido al código penal de autor .
> Más de 500 años de retroceso



Estamos hablando de EEUU.
Que pesados con la puta viogen. Llevo más de 10 años fuera de España así que me la sudan vuestras neuras. .

Repito. En este hilo se debate EEUU. Lo que os pase con las tordas en España lo escupis en el ático


----------



## Mongolo471 (25 Jun 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Y no todas las denuncias por violación acaban en embarazo ni todas las que acaben embarazadas abortarán.



Como dice Hipérbole, la excusa de la violación para defender el aborto, es ridícula... y nadie lo pone en duda.


----------



## sasuke (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Que forma de generalizar tan absurda




entonces tu estas a favor del aborto civil del hombre? porque si la mujer quiere abortar es "mi cuerpo mi decision", pero si el hombre no quiere tener el bebe "no haber follado sin condon", o sea derechos para unAs y obligaciones para otrOs , si al final siempre es el mismo rollo, iros a engañar a otros


----------



## Ratona001 (25 Jun 2022)

sasuke dijo:


> entonces tu estas a favor del aborto civil del hombre? porque si la mujer quiere abortar es "mi cuerpo mi decision", pero si el hombre no quiere tener el bebe "no haber follado sin condon", o sea derechos para unAs y obligaciones para otrOs , si al final siempre es el mismo rollo, iros a engañar a otros



Que me dejéis en paz con vuestras neuras. 

Idos al atico


----------



## burbujero.23 (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Estamos hablando de EEUU.
> Que pesados con la puta viogen. Llevo más de 10 años fuera de España así que me la sudan vuestras neuras. .
> 
> Repito. En este hilo se debate EEUU. Lo que os pase con las tordas en España lo escupis en el ático



Pues enhorabuena. Ya estáis mejor que los españoles


----------



## Decipher (25 Jun 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Como dice Hipérbole, la excusa de la violación para defender el aborto, es ridícula... y nadie lo pone en duda.



Pues han salido ganado con ella todos estos años.


----------



## Ebonycontractor (25 Jun 2022)

Seamos claros, los que suelen abortar son gentucilla (mexis, niggers), la gente de clase alta no es tan imbecil de tener embarazos no deseados. Entonces quitar el aborto es el sueño de la elite de tener una sociedad de bajo IQ facilmente gobernable. Habra mas bebes mongrels, y ya no tendran que importar tantos dejandose la pasta en mafias de inmigración que los traen de Africa.


----------



## Decipher (25 Jun 2022)

Ebonycontractor dijo:


> Seamos claros, los que suelen abortar son gentucilla (mexis, niggers), la gente de clase alta no es tan imbecil de tener embarazos no deseados. Entonces quitar el aborto es el sueño de la elite de tener una sociedad de bajo IQ facilmente gobernable. Habra mas bebes mongrels, y ya no tendran que importar tantos dejandose la pasta en mafias de inmigración que los traen de Africa.



Claro, por eso los Rockefeller han financiado el aborto.


----------



## Shudra (25 Jun 2022)

Based.


----------



## Beto (25 Jun 2022)

Que cabron el Tromp la que está liando.

Llega a pasar esto con él en el gobierno y nos ponen hasta un lazo negro en la tele


----------



## JmDt (25 Jun 2022)

Lo que ha dicho el TS es algo tan evidente como que el aborto no es un derecho protegido por la Constitución USA..... Siendo, por lo tanto los estados libres para regularlo.

Vamos algo normal me parece a mí. 

La solución que había antes en España de despenalización en ciertos supuestos sería la más justa si se hubiera aplicado correctamente pero al final fue un coladero y aborto libre de hecho...

Tenemos en occidente una sociedad enferma.


----------



## Decipher (25 Jun 2022)

Beto dijo:


> Que cabron el Tromp la que está liando.
> 
> Llega a pasar esto con él en el gobierno y nos ponen hasta un lazo negro en la tele



En realidad es por Trump, que fue el que nominó a los jueces conservadores.


----------



## loveisintheair (25 Jun 2022)

Se te ve maja.
Para ti, yo haría el aborto obligatorio, que a saber qué monstruos podrías traer al mundo.
Y antes de que te líes: soy mujer y madre de dos hijos.


----------



## Ebonycontractor (25 Jun 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Claro, por eso los Rockefeller han financiado el aborto.



Yo me limito a observar. Por un lado buscan reducir la población, pero luego quitan el aborto? Y luego está el plan Kalergi gran reemplazo paralelamente. Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.
Dicen que sobra gente (comedores inutiles) y sobretodo viejos. Que el planeta no es capaz de abastecer con recursos a tanta gente. Tonto el que se lo crea.


----------



## Beto (25 Jun 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> En realidad es por Trump, que fue el que nominó a los jueces conservadores.



Es posible. Pero siempre es curioso que si está Tromp es por su culpa porque es un dictador todopoderoso pero si no está, también.

Digo esto con una cerveza en ayunas e igual después me arrepiento pero no lo digo con mala leche.


----------



## lagintoinc (25 Jun 2022)

Han retrocedido ...en serio ?? Somos una panda de modernos tal, que este supuesto retroceso,viene con retraso.Mucho mejor la ley española,dónde va a parar,tu dulce niñita sin que tú te enteres se responsabilizará de que una nueva vida acabe antes de empezar.


----------



## Mongolo471 (25 Jun 2022)

Beto dijo:


> Es posible. Pero siempre es curioso que si está Tromp es por su culpa porque es un dictador todopoderoso pero si no está, también.
> 
> Digo esto con una cerveza en ayunas e igual después me arrepiento pero no lo digo con mala leche.



El desayuno de los campeones


----------



## Decipher (25 Jun 2022)

Ebonycontractor dijo:


> Yo me limito a observar. Por un lado buscan reducir la población, pero luego quitan el aborto? Y luego está el plan Kalergi gran reemplazo paralelamente. Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.
> Dicen que sobra gente (comedores inutiles) y sobretodo viejos. Que el planeta no es capaz de abastecer con recursos a tanta gente. Tonto el que se lo crea.



Pues observa que los multimillonarios se han resistido con uñas y dientes a esto.

El problema que tienes es que lo interpretas en función a planes kalergis lo que es una interpretación erronea, en vez de interpretarlo en función a progresismo/neomalthusianismo. Los neomalthusianos de hecho tienen un sustrato eugenésico, pero no solo hacia negros, si no también hacia la "basura blanca". Tú y yo.


----------



## Beto (25 Jun 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> El desayuno de los campeones



Bueno....el desayuno ha sido un café.... La cerveza es el vermut


----------



## loveisintheair (25 Jun 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Me saca de quicio cómo las femimierdas apelan a ejemplos lacrimógenos y excepcionales (violación, incesto) para justificar el aborto, como si las putas carruseleras que follan voluntariamente con montones de hombres no fueran las que más abortan para seguir carruseleando.
> 
> Hace un rato vi que desde hace 50 años ha habido en Estados Unidos 63 millones de abortos. ¿De verdad nos creen tan retrasados para creer que todas esas hijas de puta filicidas se embarazaron por una violación o una relación incestuosa?



Hace años estuve dando unos cursos especiales en institutos públicos y me aterró descubrir que niñas de 16 y 1 años creen que el aborto es un método anticonceptivo más.
Yo, que nací en los 60, he tenido amigas que abortaron hasta dos y tres veces; y creo que ahora eso se da mucho más a pesar de que hay muchos más métodos anticonceptivos.

Tengo sentimientos encontrados hacia el aborto: yo nunca lo habría hecho y, si mi hija se planteara hacerlo, intentaría quitárselo de la cabeza -salvo que el médico dijera que su vida corriera peligro-. Pero no soy partidaria de prohibirlo completamente. Optaría por una solución intermedia: la sanidad pública te financia un único aborto. Y estarías obligada, además, a hacer servicios a la comunidad, como ayudar a madres con alguna discapacidad física a cuidar de sus bebés.


----------



## Yomismita (25 Jun 2022)

¿Osea que un aborto a los 2-3 meses sí te parece asesinato?

Con Roe vs Wade se permitía hasta los 6 meses y en algunos estados nisiquiera hay límite de plazo.


----------



## Decipher (25 Jun 2022)

Beto dijo:


> Es posible. Pero siempre es curioso que si está Tromp es por su culpa porque es un dictador todopoderoso pero si no está, también.
> 
> Digo esto con una cerveza en ayunas e igual después me arrepiento pero no lo digo con mala leche.



A ver que ha sido cosa de Trump, que no es opinable, todo el mundo coincide o para alabarle o para condenarle.


----------



## Yomismita (25 Jun 2022)

Toma generalización. Podríamos decir que acaban con traumas tratables con ayuda psicológica, que es más fiel a la verdad.


----------



## Yomismita (25 Jun 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Hace años estuve dando unos cursos especiales en institutos públicos y me aterró descubrir que niñas de 16 y 1 años creen que el aborto es un método anticonceptivo más.



Es la cultura y educación sexual que han recibido


----------



## 917 (25 Jun 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Pero no ve que se va a la puta mierda todo? No ve que su libertad es una utopía que en cualquier momento se la cancelan entre insultos y atropellos y encima el malo es usted? Pero no ve que hay muchos sitios en España donde los ciudadanos tienen miedo a salir a la calle?. No ve que su vida va a ser una mierda entre medicamentos y psicólogos?
> Y lo único que se le ocurre decir es ¿fascistas?



Yo digo lo que veo, pues por lo menos, soy libre para decirlo.
Y que esto es una pandilla de frikifachas odiamujeres.


----------



## loveisintheair (25 Jun 2022)

Yomismita dijo:


> Es la cultura y educación sexual que han recibido



Joder, pero mis hijos han recibido la misma -de hecho, di clases también en su instituto- y no lo veían así. 
La culpa es de los padres, que no se molestan en analizar y corregir lo que les enseñan en las aulas.


----------



## wintermute81 (25 Jun 2022)

Si el aborto fuese un "derecho" también el padre debería decidir cuando puede acabar con la vida de su hijo, porque es tan hijo suyo como de la madre.

Lo justo sería que hasta el tercer mes de embarazo y por decisión propia poder mandar a qué le extirpen el feto a la fuerza, quiera la mujer o no.

Es un "derecho".

¿Cuántas mujeres estarían de acuerdo?


----------



## Tigershark (25 Jun 2022)

Como están las cabecitas...progreso = meter inyecciones de sal al feto para quemarlo vivo mientras lo desmiembras con un bisturí. estás son la clase de mujeres que nos ha tocado vivir...auténticas alimañas con cerebro lavado..pero ojo cuidado que ellas dicen que son mas sensibles que los hombres..jiji


----------



## Yomismita (25 Jun 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Como están las cabecitas...progreso = meter inyecciones de sal al feto para quemarlo vivo mientras lo desmiembras con un bisturí. estás son la clase de mujeres que nos ha tocado vivir...pero cuidado que ellas son mas sensibles que los hombres..jiji



Entre los médicos que hacen esas cositas hay tanto hombres como mujeres


----------



## loveisintheair (25 Jun 2022)

¿Einsss? ¿De dónde te sacas ese "dato"?


----------



## Mongolo471 (25 Jun 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Como están las cabecitas...progreso = meter inyecciones de sal al feto para quemarlo vivo mientras lo desmiembras con un bisturí. estás son la clase de mujeres que nos ha tocado vivir...pero cuidado que ellas son mas sensibles que los hombres..jiji



Yo me espero a la película de Hollywood donde lo enseñen en CGI, debe ser como la siguiente peli de nazis y judíos.


----------



## Tigershark (25 Jun 2022)

Yomismita dijo:


> Entre los médicos que hacen esas cositas hay tanto hombres como mujeres



Estoy hablando de lo asimilado que esta en las mujeres el discurso progresista con respecto al aborto, es tan inmoral que repugna.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (25 Jun 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Y estarías obligada, además, a hacer servicios a la comunidad, como ayudar a madres con alguna discapacidad física a cuidar de sus bebés.



Me parece de puta madre, yo además metía al padre de la larva también, ibas a ver lo rápido que espabilaban canis y chonis descerebrados con esto. Mejor que una mili, ya te lo digo yo.


----------



## Tblls (25 Jun 2022)

El asesinato no debe ser un derecho


----------



## Tigershark (25 Jun 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Yo me espero a la película de Hollywood donde lo enseñen en CGI, debe ser como la siguiente peli de nazis y judíos.



Antes verás dinosaurios nazis tirando rayos por los ojos en su plan de conquista mundial que un aborto hiperealista.


----------



## Mongolo471 (25 Jun 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Antes verás dinosaurios nazis tirando rayos por los ojos en su plan de conquista mundial que un aborto hiperealista.



Los fetos eran nazis, pero no le habían avisado...



Y se debería llamar, "La lista de Schindler 2".


----------



## loveisintheair (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Eso de la pastilla del día después es un engaño. En un capítulo de Shameless (serie que retrata la realidad americana derroyente) de queda una preñada y va a comprar la pastilla del día después y no se la quieren vender en ninguna farmacia. En todas le dicen que no le quedan... Que de vaya a otro lado.
> 
> Hace años me tragué un documental de ese tema en España. Y era lo mismo. Charlas y tal, que te van a dar la pastilla. Y luego les decían que no tenían. Se tenían que recorrer 4 farmacias...
> 
> ...



Échale hilo a la cometa: basas tus argumentos en una serie de ficción.
Ese es el nivel.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Jun 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Trump fue sembrando el Tribunal Supremo de jueces ultras y eso tiene consecuencias con un retroceso legislativo homologable a la Sharia.



Bendito sea Trump, como disfruto viendo como a abierto los ojos a millones de norteamericanos.

El final de esta MIERDA judaica se acerca.


----------



## Yomismita (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Eso de la pastilla del día después es un engaño. En un capítulo de Shameless (serie que retrata la realidad americana derroyente) de queda una preñada y va a comprar la pastilla del día después y no se la quieren vender en ninguna farmacia. En todas le dicen que no le quedan... Que de vaya a otro lado.
> 
> Hace años me tragué un documental de ese tema en España. Y era lo mismo. Charlas y tal, que te van a dar la pastilla. Y luego les decían que no tenían. Se tenían que recorrer 4 farmacias...
> 
> ...



Si conoces a alguien que de verdad haya pedido la píldora del día después en España sabrás tan bien como yo que te la recetan en urgencias y no es difícil encontrar farmacias que la vendan


----------



## loveisintheair (25 Jun 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Me parece de puta madre, yo además metía al padre de la larva también, ibas a ver lo rápido que espabilaban canis y chonis descerebrados con esto. Mejor que una mili, ya te lo digo yo.



A favor. (Aunque veo difícil que el padre se personase para que lo penalizasen también).
Hay que enseñar a la gente a responsabilizarse de sus actos, que vivimos en una sociedad cada vez más infantilizada.


----------



## Terminus (25 Jun 2022)

La calva esta es progre????


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Jun 2022)

EN RESUMEN. COMO LA COSA VAYA A MAS.
PODEMOS VER CARGUITOS Y BUTATICAS MOVIENDOSE




BeKinGo dijo:


> 13%
> 13
> 13
> Coño!! el mejor número
> ...



13 no es 11.3

pero lo mismo da, en lo referente a la posible movilizacion de la NG ( Guardia Nacional )
por que parece ser que hay confusos movimientos, por unlado para PURGAR todas las ramas del ejercito
de aquellos que no sean dociles al NWO y pongan objeciones a inyectarse EL VENENO

y por otra una posible activacion de la NG si ocurrieran disturbios a causa de la la ley del aborto

recordemos que


*ya NO TA EL TITU TRUNS *






AHORA EHTA OTRO ZEÑO  UNO QUE VA EN BICI

↓

RememberDon.Jr Gap decodeHint? let'sGo FULL GAP STYLE

563D&4H between4953/4954

↓

#563
You,thePEOPLE,haveTHE POWER
You,thePEOPLE,justforgotHowToPLAY
TOGETHERyouAreSTRONG
Q
↓


#4365

Tweet Barr WARNING Riots&DomesticTrrsm
NOTE:TheObummers CALLED4PROTEST reg Roe v Wade (11.3)
↓


#26

The Only Way = military ( once *11.3* verifies1st marker) 



LAW OF WAR CODE DOD - 11.3 - CHAPTER 

FIN DE LA OCUPACION DEL PODER INVASOR ​










Keri Alexander


I love this account, and such an awesome name too.




anonup.com






↓

#43
Resistance Dealt With Swiftly Core focus = Removing Bad Actors Within Fed Gov

*↓*

#55
My fellow Americans, the Storm is upon us

SeeGraphic2 
 Grasshopper TAFKAG
​


----------



## REDDY (25 Jun 2022)

Será que hacen falta más esclavos en el mundo, no sé...

Pero dudo que haya una causa noble tras este movimiento, el Poder nunca trabaja para el pueblo, eso lo tengo claro.


----------



## Roedr (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...



Será que USA intenta recuperarse de 50 años oscuros, donde lo cómodo era matar a niños indefensos como método anticonceptivo. En Esparta a los niños que molestaban se los daban de pasto a los buitres, en las desalmadas sociedades modernas de los niños que molestan se encargan las clínicas abortivas.

Pero vamos, lo único que han hecho es que sea una competencia estatal. Se sigue siendo demasiado permisivo con la vulneración del derecho a la vida de los niños.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Jun 2022)

EN RESUMEN.




Esto podria interpreparse en otro opisodio mas o recurso a

" End of Ocupation" 11.3 del Law Of War Manual del Departamento de Defensa USA

Donde con este marcador simbolico. quienes usarian esta terminologia, entenderian que : se siente liberados de un " Poder Ocupante" de su territorio en otro aspecto mas. ( la explotacion de mujeres y nonatos para extraccion de tejidos y energia metafisica )

que les habria "invadido". evidentemente en referencia una combinacion de agentes materiales : economicos y politicos

pero tambien "metafisicos" | Ocupantes "Metafisicos | entendiendo que los beneficiarios ULTIMOS del trafico de mujeres y fetos humanos a escala masiva industrial . " no son humanos" son otra clase de entidades










Keri Alexander


I love this account, and such an awesome name too.




anonup.com



















And the connection with 113 | 11.3 Law of War y | Ley Roe v Wade ! When I saw that last night ... mind blown ! ​ Leah MickeyD
  


https://dod.defense.gov/Portals/1/Documents/pubs/DoD%20Law%20of%20War%20Manual%20-%20June%202015%20Updated%20Dec%202016.pdf?ver=2016-12-13-172036-190


----------



## Yomismita (25 Jun 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Joder, pero mis hijos han recibido la misma -de hecho, di clases también en su instituto- y no lo veían así.
> La culpa es de los padres, que no se molestan en analizar y corregir lo que les enseñan en las aulas.



A poco que todo lo que hayan escuchado en casa sean las cuatro consignas progres "que con Franco las ricas iban a Londres y las pobres se morían" "que estar contra el aborto es cosa de curas pederastas" y demás, pues ni me sorprende 









Niñas: el aborto 'no' es un asesinato


Prefiero empezar afirmando que comprendo muy bien la inquietud de algunas personas a la hora de abordar, a veces con poca información, una reflexión,




elpais.com


----------



## REDDY (25 Jun 2022)

El Estado como siempre metiéndose en la vida privada de las personas y diciéndoles lo que tienen que hacer con sus cuerpos.
Nos dicen que nos vacunemos aún contra nuestra voluntad, prohíben a las mujeres tener sexo a cambio de dinero y ahora también prohíben a las mujeres interrumpir un embarazo no deseado.

Es el Nuevo Orden Mundial, el Estado te vigila y te dice lo que tienes que hacer con tu vida.
Ahora el Estado ya no es un mero gestor de los recursos económicos, ahora es nuestro padre (o nuestro secuestrador mejor dicho).


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (25 Jun 2022)

Que cara de cabreo tenían las aborteras yanquis, que ya no pueden hacer whiskas para el gato con sus hijos.

En la primera revisión del embarazo se ve una persona claramente, tiene cerebro, corazón, manitas, como pueden ser tan hijas de la gran puta, mi parienta ahí veia un bebé, no se si las progres no tienen alma.


----------



## ueee3 (25 Jun 2022)

Esto es bueno para EE.UU. Aumenta la democracia.


----------



## ueee3 (25 Jun 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> supongo que tiene que ver con el legado de Trump, que ha sido posicionar jueces conservadores en la suprema corte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Justo eso estaba pensando... me dije "por qué justo ahora? no será porque Trump pusiera a ciertos jueces en el Supremo?".


----------



## REDDY (25 Jun 2022)

A todos estos moralistas que aplauden esta sentencia con las orejas habría que obligarles a pincharse la vacuna bajo pena de cárcel.
Ya que les gusta mandar sobre el cuerpo de otras personas, que reciban también de su propia medicina.


----------



## ElMayoL (25 Jun 2022)

Todo es un retroceso porque feministas de mierda, aborteros, rojos y demás basura aún seguís respirando y opinando.


----------



## Yomismita (25 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Que cara de cabreo tenían las aborteras yanquis, que ya no pueden hacer whiskas para el gato con sus hijos.
> 
> En la primera revisión del embarazo se ve una persona claramente, tiene cerebro, corazón, manitas, como pueden ser tan hijas de la gran puta, mi parienta ahí veia un bebé, no se si las progres no tienen alma.



Fácil, en la clínica abortista no les enseñan la imagen, les dicen que es un montón de células y asunto arreglado


----------



## Yomismita (25 Jun 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> A todos estos moralistas que aplauden esta sentencia con las orejas habría que obligarles a pincharse la vacuna bajo pena de cárcel.
> Ya que les gusta mandar sobre el cuerpo de otras personas, que reciban también de su propia medicina.



Otro que no se entera de que no se ha prohibido el aborto


----------



## ueee3 (25 Jun 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> A todos estos moralistas que aplauden esta sentencia con las orejas habría que obligarles a pincharse la vacuna bajo pena de cárcel.
> Ya que les gusta mandar sobre el cuerpo de otras personas, que reciban también de su propia medicina.



Subnormal. Los abortistas son los que quieren mandar sobre el cuerpo de otras personas: fetos y a veces hasta bebés.

Además la sentencia no impide a nadie abortar.


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (25 Jun 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> El Estado como siempre metiéndose en la vida privada de las personas y diciéndoles lo que tienen que hacer con sus cuerpos.
> Nos dicen que nos vacunemos aún contra nuestra voluntad, prohíben a las mujeres tener sexo a cambio de dinero y ahora también prohíben a las mujeres interrumpir un embarazo no deseado.
> 
> Es el Nuevo Orden Mundial, el Estado te vigila y te dice lo que tienes que hacer con tu vida.
> ...



Menudo cacao mental tienes. Vacunarse es lo mismo que matar un no-nato. Que las mujeres hagan lo que les salga del coño, excepto el asesinato de un ser que tambien debe tener derechos. Por cierto lo que el nwo quiere es menos gente, estan cansados de repetirlo pero algunos no lo escuchais o no os entra en el cabeza


----------



## pandiella (25 Jun 2022)

mi cuerpo es mio y hago con él lo que quiero. totalmente de acuerdo

pero no pueden obviar los "pro" que estamos en un caso límite, el de una mujer embarazada. cuando deja de ser sólo su cuerpo? en el momento de la fecundación? en un determinado grado de desarrollo del feto? cuando se da a luz?


----------



## Roquete (25 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Que cara de cabreo tenían las aborteras yanquis, que ya no pueden hacer whiskas para el gato con sus hijos.
> 
> En la primera revisión del embarazo se ve una persona claramente, tiene cerebro, corazón, manitas, como pueden ser tan hijas de la gran puta, mi parienta ahí veia un bebé, no se si las progres no tienen alma.



Sí, pero el 98% de los abortos (en EEUU) se hacen antes de los 2 meses, así que no le hubieran visto ni manitas ni nada de nada.

El resto de abortos son: mujeres que corren riesgo de morir y bebés enfermos o con malformaciones.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Jun 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> mi cuerpo es mio y hago con él lo que quiero. totalmente de acuerdo
> 
> pero no pueden obviar los "pro" que estamos en un caso límite, el de una mujer embarazada. cuando deja de ser sólo su cuerpo? en el momento de la fecundación? en un determinado grado de desarrollo del feto? cuando se da a luz?



hay explicaciones metafisicas y esotericas que manejan todas las partes implicadas ... pero no las reconcen abiertammente

tiene que ver con rollos de geometria sagrada e interpretaciones ocultistas | filosoficas | metafisicas | y debaes y sub debates 

( " geomatria sagrada " por que es lo mas visible exterioremente de como empiezan eso a multiplicarse siguiendo ciertos patrones )

pero al publico solo se da ( por todos las facciones ) el debate mas grueso.... y exoterico. 

pero si, parece ser ... que hay un plazo MAS O MENOS concreto .... donde ahi podran cambiar de cualidad el asuntoi ... sube tiempo arriba o abajo ( no recuerdo cual es ) y empezar a hcer " cosas raras" que no harian simplemente " moleculas " o "proteinas" al azar ni de palo

ESO EN EL PLANO ESOTERICO | METAFISICO


----------



## Sub Lumine Dei (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...



No tenías otra palabra sino MIERDAS, para describir que se impida a las mujeres asesinar al niño que están gestando en su vientre...
¿Los niños gestantes te parecen MIERDAS?
Definitivamente, las mujeres habéis perdido el norte moral.


----------



## Ufo (25 Jun 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Eso y que asesinarlos da cosa y conciencia y eso.



De eso no tienen los hacen las leyes...


----------



## wintermute81 (25 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Sí, pero el 98% de los abortos (en EEUU) se hacen antes de los 2 meses, así que no le hubieran visto ni manitas ni nada de nada.
> 
> El resto de abortos son: mujeres que corren riesgo de morir y bebés enfermos o con malformaciones.



Mira un grupo de células con 2 meses.







Y otro grupo de células con dos meses y medio.


----------



## damnit (25 Jun 2022)

¿”Retroceden”? 

Que vosotras no podáis ASESINAR a vuestros hijos en vuestro vientre (pensad fríamente en esa atrocidad) es todo lo más alejado de un retroceso.


----------



## Lumpen (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...




Joderos, por putas.


----------



## CANCERVERO (25 Jun 2022)

Ascopena te vale?


----------



## Ufo (25 Jun 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Sí, faltan muchísimos niños, y muchísima población, maravilloso, sobretodo para este mundo post Peak Oil... este año ya tenemos problemas con el diésel y los fertilizantes.
> 
> Más bocas que alimentar, ¿Qué podía salir mal?
> 
> Dios proveerá, o Alá o los Annunakis.




Tu no te reproduzcas y ya... Hay gente que vivió con el 10% de lo consumen cualque niño ahora y hna vivido hasta los 90, pero claro obviamente para viajesitos y terraseo funcionarial no va haber


----------



## Reventao (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Y derecho es follarse a una por la calle , preñarla a pelo y obligarla a tener el neño.
> 
> Anda que vais a ser todos los que defendeis esto hijos de putas y de violadores. O vuestros padres deben ser hermanos.
> 
> ...



Píldoras del día después…. Hay supuestos que se deben estudiar, pero a lo que hemos llegado había que ponerle freno. Hoy en día hay mecanismos para no llegar al aborto en casi ningún caso.


----------



## Roquete (25 Jun 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Mira un grupo de células con 2 meses.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1101611
> 
> ...



¿Quién ha conseguido sacar a ese ser intacto de una vagina? Saldría a trozos en todo caso.

Mira, para que me digas si sabes diferenciar:


----------



## GM:KL&33 (25 Jun 2022)

damnit dijo:


> ¿”Retroceden”?
> 
> Que vosotras no podáis ASESINAR a vuestros hijos en vuestro vientre (pensad fríamente en esa atrocidad) es todo lo más alejado de un retroceso.



Es mera inconsciencia. Los métodos anticonceptivos han llevado a no tener presentes a los niños, que son la razón de la sexualidad. Las mujeres que abortan no saben lo que están haciendo. Entre mujeres que ya son madres, el apoyo al aborto es mínimo, es impensable matar al hijo.


----------



## Roquete (25 Jun 2022)

Reventao dijo:


> Píldoras del día después…. Hay supuestos que se deben estudiar, pero a lo que hemos llegado había que ponerle freno. Hoy en día hay mecanismos para no llegar al aborto en casi ningún caso.



No, no hace falta estudiar nada. La píldora del día después no debería entrar en ningún debato, no tiene nada que ver con el aborto.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (25 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Quién ha conseguido sacar a ese ser intacto de una vagina? Saldría a trozos en todo caso.
> 
> Mira, para que me digas si sabes diferenciar:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1101619



Os da igual la vida de cualquiera de ellos, ¿qué más da?


----------



## GM:KL&33 (25 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> No, no hace falta estudiar nada. La píldora del día después no debería entrar en ningún debato, no tiene nada que ver con el aborto.



Tiene todo que ver. Hasta la aparición de los anticonceptivos modernos, el aborto siempre había sido considerado una monstruosidad aberrante, no muy distinta a enterrar al recién nacido, que es lo que realmente es. Los anticonceptivos hicieron del sexo un mero placer, desconectándolo de la maternidad. Cambiaron completamente la propia forma de ser de las mujeres, y las llevaron de la mano a la cultura del aborto. La píldora del día después, de hecho, es también un aborto.


----------



## Roquete (25 Jun 2022)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Os da igual la vida de cualquiera de ellos, ¿qué más da?



Era ironía, son muñecos; quería decirle a quien puso la foto que esos no son fetos reales (excepto que hayan suicidado y se hayan lanzado en tobogán por la vagina).

Si mi madre hubiera decidido abortarme en un estadio en el que todavía no tenía el sistema nervioso desarrollado y pudiera contarlo (lo cual es una paradoja, pero vamos a decir que es posible porque existe el espíritu y esas tonterías) no le guardaría ni medio rencor.
De hecho, le agradecería no haber tenido que venir a este mundo de mierda a remar ni tener que morirme (consciente y/o sufriente) un día.

Algunas personas tenemos muy en cuenta la vida consciente, la previa -inconsciente- nos da lo mismo.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (25 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Era ironía, son muñecos; quería decirle a quien puso la foto que esos no son fetos reales (excepto que hayan suicidado y se hayan lanzado en tobogán por la vagina).
> 
> Si mi madre hubiera decidido abortarme en un estadio en el que todavía no tenía el sistema nervioso desarrollado y pudiera contarlo (lo cual es una paradoja, pero vamos a decir que es posible porque existe el espíritu y esas tonterías) no le guardaría ni medio rencor.
> De hecho, le agradecería no haber tenido que venir a este mundo de mierda a remar ni tener que morirme (consciente y/o sufriente) un día.
> ...



El mayor problema no hubiera sido el tuyo, sino el de tu madre, que viviría con ello.


----------



## Roquete (25 Jun 2022)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Tiene todo que ver. Hasta la aparición de los anticonceptivos modernos, el aborto siempre había sido considerado una monstruosidad aberrante, no muy distinta a enterrar al recién nacido, que es lo que realmente es. Los anticonceptivos hicieron del sexo un mero placer, desconectándolo de la maternidad. Cambiaron completamente la propia forma de ser de las mujeres, y las llevaron de la mano a la cultura del aborto. La píldora del día después, de hecho, es también un aborto.



Las mujeres llevan acudiendo a plantas, objetos punzantes, etc. para abortar desde hace muuuuuchos siglos (probablemente más desde la aparición del cristianismo). 
De hecho, si estudias un poco el tema, te darás cuenta de que una de las razones más importantes de que se "aceptara" el aborto fue la cantidad enorme de mujeres que morían desangradas, envenenadas, etc. por practicarse un aborto o por pedir a una "experta" que se lo practicara.

El asunto no es tan simplón como lo pintáis.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## Roquete (25 Jun 2022)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> El mayor problema no hubiera sido el tuyo, sino el de tu madre, que viviría con ello.



Si hablamos de un estadio en el que tengo sistema nervioso y el cerebro ya desarrollado, sí. Si no, no veo porqué debería sufrir por ello. ¿Quién debería sufrir por alguien que no ha sufrido ni ha tenido lástima de perder su vida?

Edito: por cierto, mi primera respuesta iba sobre "la píldora del día después". Entiendo que el aborto es algo tremendo (no lo estoy minusvalorando, pero intento ponerlo en contexto), pero la "píldora del día después" es una verdadera interrupción del proceso celular y no hay ni medio conflicto.


----------



## wintermute81 (25 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Quién ha conseguido sacar a ese ser intacto de una vagina? Saldría a trozos en todo caso.
> 
> Mira, para que me digas si sabes diferenciar:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1101619



Es un aborto natural, por eso no está destrozado.
Mira más grupos de células después de ejercer sus derechos como mujeres.
























Se llama progreso.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (25 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Las mujeres llevan acudiendo a plantas, objetos punzantes, etc. para abortar desde hace muuuuuchos siglos (probablemente más desde la aparición del cristianismo).
> De hecho, si estudias un poco el tema, te darás cuenta de que una de las razones más importantes de que se "aceptara" el aborto fue la cantidad enorme de mujeres que morían desangradas, envenenadas, etc. por practicarse un aborto o por pedir a una "experta" que se lo practicara.
> 
> El asunto no es tan simplón como lo pintáis.



Conozco el tema. Casos horribles. Hay muchos países donde eso que cuentas no ha dejado de suceder, sino que ha aumentado desde que se toman píldoras y se usan condones, porque la mayoría de esos casos comienzan por un fallo en el método, que creían seguro, encontrándose con un hijo no deseado, al que suprimen por pura inconsciencia. Los métodos anticonceptivos modernos han agrandado el problema, el aborto fácil lo multiplica por 10, aproximadamente.
La mayoría de las/los que lo hacen, abortar, saben lo que hacen, pero lo saben después, y viven con esa carga toda su vida, en lugar de con un hijo.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (25 Jun 2022)

Aborto es asesinato de niños, por incesto o violación todavía sería aceptable, pero por ser putones verbeneros NO.


----------



## Supremacía (25 Jun 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> el aborto es un método anticonceptivo más.



El aborto no puede ser un método anticonceptivo porque se practica a mujeres que ya concibieron. Un método anticonceptivo impide la concepción, mientras que el aborto mata lo ya concebido.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (25 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Quién debería sufrir por alguien que no ha sufrido ni ha tenido lástima de perder su vida?



La madre que pierde a un hijo y que además lo hace por su propia mano.
Un par de meses más o menos no cambian el hecho.


----------



## DonManuel (25 Jun 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Aborto es asesinato de niños, por incesto o violación todavía sería aceptable, pero por ser putones verbeneros NO.



Ni por incesto o violación. Te puedo matar a ti porque tu padre es un criminal?


----------



## Roquete (25 Jun 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Es un aborto natural, por eso no está destrozado.
> Mira más grupos de células después de ejercer sus derechos como mujeres.
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene más delito la persona que ha cogido y ha puesto esas manitas encima de una moneda que la abortista.


----------



## Supremacía (25 Jun 2022)

Así como el pedazo de mierda con patas feminista llamado Simone de Beauvoir le dijo al otro pedazo de mierda con patas feminista llamado Betty Friedan que las mujeres no deberían tener la opción de ser amas de casa porque muchas elegirían serlo, yo digo que las mujeres embarazadas no deberían tener la opción de abortar porque muchas elegirían hacerlo.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (25 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Si hablamos de un estadio en el que tengo sistema nervioso y el cerebro ya desarrollado, sí. Si no, no veo porqué debería sufrir por ello. ¿Quién debería sufrir por alguien que no ha sufrido ni ha tenido lástima de perder su vida?
> 
> Edito: por cierto, mi primera respuesta iba sobre "la píldora del día después". Entiendo que el aborto es algo tremendo (no lo estoy minusvalorando, pero intento ponerlo en contexto), pero la "píldora del día después" es una verdadera interrupción del proceso celular y no hay ni medio conflicto.



Hay mujeres, pocas, que no desarrollan instinto maternal y les da igual en general la vida ajena, pero para muchas, una píldora del día después, vista desde la perspectiva de la edad y sin haber tenido hijos, es lo que es, el momento clave de sus vidas.
Muchas así. Y muchos, aunque los hombres se dan menos cuenta.


----------



## Supremacía (25 Jun 2022)

Tblls dijo:


> El asesinato no debe ser un derecho



El asesinato de la escoria abortista sí debería serlo.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (25 Jun 2022)

Según las femilocas y los rojos, el cuerpo de la mujer es suyo para asesinar niños, pero si una mujer quiere ser prostituta(de pago) no puede, ahí ya el cuerpo no es suyo,... 
Rojerio, progresismo, feminismo=ENFERMEDAD MENTAL Y MALDAD PURA.


----------



## Roquete (25 Jun 2022)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> La madre que pierde a un hijo y que además lo hace por su propia mano.



¿Tú entiendes bien cómo viven ciertas personas?. Por poner un ejemplo real. Una señora adopta dos niños (hermanos) y cuando van creciendo se da cuenta de que su cerebro no funciona bien. Van a especialistas y descubren que tienen el "síndrome alcohólico fetal " (vamos, que sus padres se chuzaban pero bien) y que tienen muchos y variados "retrasos mentales" que harán imposible que puedan ser independientes de mayores.
Los padres adoptantes no son jóvenes y sufren a diario por el "qué será" de esos dos chicos.
Eso es sufrir de verdad.

Si yo fuera esa madre (la biológica), preferiría haber abortado que haber tenido dos niños (por pena, para no cometer un crimen) que no podrán valerse en el futuro.


----------



## Roquete (25 Jun 2022)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Conozco el tema. Casos horribles. Hay muchos países donde eso que cuentas no ha dejado de suceder, sino que ha aumentado desde que se toman píldoras y se usan condones, porque la mayoría de esos casos comienzan por un fallo en el método, que creían seguro, encontrándose con un hijo no deseado, al que suprimen por pura inconsciencia. Los métodos anticonceptivos modernos han agrandado el problema, el aborto fácil lo multiplica por 10, aproximadamente.
> La mayoría de las/los que lo hacen, abortar, saben lo que hacen, pero lo saben después, y viven con esa carga toda su vida, en lugar de con un hijo.



En el caso de que la madre lleve una vida de miseria, me juego la cabeza de que no se arrepiente de haber traído un muerto de hambre al mundo.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (25 Jun 2022)

DonManuel dijo:


> Ni por incesto o violación. Te puedo matar a ti porque tu padre es un criminal?



Posiblemente todos tenemos violadores y violadas entre nuestros ancestros.


----------



## Supremacía (25 Jun 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Caro está pagando la humanidad haberles dado voz y sobre todo voto a las mujeres.


----------



## wintermute81 (25 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Tiene más delito la persona que ha cogido y ha puesto esas manitas encima de una moneda que la abortista.



Hay que ver lo que es un aborto realmente y sus consecuencias.
No son derechos ni avances, son cuerpos destrozados, vísceras y sangre.
Os escandaliza la realidad por eso no la queréis ver.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (25 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Tú entiendes bien cómo viven ciertas personas?. Por poner un ejemplo real. Una señora adopta dos niños (hermanos) y cuando van creciendo se da cuenta de que su cerebro no funciona bien. Van a especialistas y descubren que tienen el "síndrome alcohólico fetal " (vamos, que sus padres se chuzaban pero bien) y que tienen muchos y variados "retrasos mentales" que harán imposible que puedan ser independientes de mayores.
> Los padres adoptantes no son jóvenes y sufren a diario por el "qué será" de esos dos chicos.
> Eso es sufrir de verdad.
> 
> Si yo fuera esa madre (la biológica), preferiría haber abortado que haber tenido dos niños (por pena, para no cometer un crimen) que no podrán valerse en el futuro.



La gente mantiene mascotas mucho menos inteligentes y autosuficientes que esos niños. En realidad, a esos niños que dices un padre les quiere más que a los autosuficientes, precisamente porque lo necesitan más, y no todo con ellos es sufrimiento.


----------



## Treefrog (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...



Todo lo que cree crispación en USA es bueno para el resto de la humanidad.
Me trae al pairo si el aborto es legal o no, pero celebro cada conflcto del imperio de la impresora.
Ojalá se lien a tiros con sus armas de asalto que pueden tener "at home"


----------



## Yomismita (25 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Las mujeres llevan acudiendo a plantas, objetos punzantes, etc. para abortar desde hace muuuuuchos siglos (probablemente más desde la aparición del cristianismo).
> De hecho, si estudias un poco el tema, te darás cuenta de que una de las razones más importantes de que se "aceptara" el aborto fue la cantidad enorme de mujeres que morían desangradas, envenenadas, etc. por practicarse un aborto o por pedir a una "experta" que se lo practicara.
> 
> El asunto no es tan simplón como lo pintáis.



En todo caso menos desde la aparición del cristianismo, ya que supone un cambio en la moral sexual


----------



## Yomismita (25 Jun 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Caro está pagando la humanidad haberles dado voz y sobre todo voto a las mujeres.



No fueron "las mujeres" las que primero solicitaron muchas cosas









Conoce a 5 mujeres pioneras del feminismo que estaban contra el aborto


Sin embargo, esto es muy irónico, ya que muchas feministas de la primera ola estaban firmemente en contra del aborto, y de hecho muchas de las leyes antiaborto revocadas por Roe v. Wade fueron implementadas por feministas pro-vida en el siglo XIX.




es.churchpop.com


----------



## Roquete (25 Jun 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Hay que ver lo que es un aborto realmente y sus consecuencias.
> No son derechos ni avances, son cuerpos destrozados, vísceras y sangre.
> Os escandaliza la realidad por eso no la queréis ver.



No, a mí lo que más me escandaliza (y duele) en el mundo es el sufrimiento físico o psicológico extremos. 

Y eso, sé de buena tinta, lo dan: un sistema nervioso y un cerebro desarrollados.

Insisto: hay muchos más adultos pobres (muy pobres), enfermos (y muy enfermos) sufriendo que bebés abortados que hayan sufrido. Pero, por algún motivo, esos adultos que sufren os importan una polla y no los mencionáis.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (25 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> No, a mí lo que más me escandaliza (y duele) en el mundo es el sufrimiento físico o psicológico extremos.
> 
> Y eso, sé de buena tinta, lo dan: un sistema nervioso y un cerebro desarrollados.
> 
> Insisto: hay muchos más adultos pobres (muy pobres), enfermos (y muy enfermos) sufriendo que bebés abortados que hayan sufrido. Pero, por algún motivo, esos adultos que sufren os importan una polla y no los mencionáis.



Las mujeres abortantes estériles son unas de esas, precisamente.


----------



## Roquete (25 Jun 2022)

Yomismita dijo:


> En todo caso menos desde la aparición del cristianismo, ya que supone un cambio en la moral sexual



No, más. Porque ya no podías estar embarazada sin estar casada con alguien. Si quedabas embarazada fuera del matrimonio (causa de muchos de los intentos de aborto de antaño, supongo que ahora no) estabas realmente jodida y es lógico que quisieras deshacerte de un problema tan severo.


----------



## Roquete (25 Jun 2022)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Las mujeres abortantes estériles son unas de esas, precisamente.



¿Qué es una mujer abortante estéril?


----------



## Yomismita (25 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> No, más. Porque ya no podías estar embarazada sin estar casada con alguien. Si quedabas embarazada fuera del matrimonio (causa de muchos de los intentos de aborto de antaño, supongo que ahora no) estabas realmente jodida y es lógico que quisieras deshacerte de un problema tan severo.



A Isabel Zendal no le supuso un gran problema. Por citar un caso real de una mujer real.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (25 Jun 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Caro está pagando la humanidad haberles dado voz y sobre todo voto a las mujeres.



La ramera de Babilonia


----------



## Roquete (25 Jun 2022)

Yomismita dijo:


> A Isabel Zendal no le supuso un gran problema



Hablas de alguien con formación y con un lugar privilegiado en la sociedad.

A muchísimas otras sí les supuso un gran problema; sobre todo, por supuesto, a las pobres. Eras expulsada de tu comunidad; y eso, siendo pobre, puede ser una sentencia de muerte. Y si no te expulsaban, eras una leprosa y tratada como una mierda.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (25 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Qué es una mujer abortante estéril?



Las que han abortado y posteriormente no pueden tener hijos, queriéndolo, esas son unas de las personas que más sufren en la tierra, como sabrás si conoces a alguna.


----------



## Yomismita (25 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Hablas de alguien con formación y con un lugar privilegiado en la sociedad.
> 
> A muchísimas otras sí les supuso un gran problema; sobre todo, por supuesto, a las pobres. Eras expulsada de tu comunidad; y eso, siendo pobre, puede ser una sentencia de muerte. Y si no te expulsaban, eras una leprosa y tratada como una mierda.



Pues esto es lo que dice wikipedia:

Su padre, Jacobo Zendal, procedía de la parroquia de Santa Cruz de Montaos, y su madre, Ignacia Gómez, de la parroquia de Parada;[3] ambos eran agricultores pobres.

En 1786, cuando Isabel tenía trece años, su madre falleció de viruela[5] lo que la obliga a abandonar su casa familiar para ponerse a trabajar. Con veinte años, comenzó a trabajar en el Hospital de la Caridad de La Coruña que fuera fundado por Teresa Herrera, primero como ayudante y después como rectora.[6] El 31 de julio de 1793 nació su hijo Benito Vélez, e Isabel lo crio como madre soltera.

El 24 de marzo de 1800 comenzó su trabajo como rectora de la Inclusa y percibía un salario mensual de cincuenta reales y el pago en especie de una libra diaria de pan elaborado con harina fina, de primera criba.[7] A partir de mayo de 1801 recibía media libra diaria de pan para su hijo y, desde agosto, media libra de carne al día.[3]


----------



## GM:KL&33 (25 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Hablas de alguien con formación y con un lugar privilegiado en la sociedad.
> 
> A muchísimas otras sí les supuso un gran problema; sobre todo, por supuesto, a las pobres. Eras expulsada de tu comunidad; y eso, siendo pobre, puede ser una sentencia de muerte. Y si no te expulsaban, eras una leprosa y tratada como una mierda.



Una de las razones por las que el sexo es algo con lo que tener cuidado.


----------



## Roquete (25 Jun 2022)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Las que han abortado y posteriormente no pueden tener hijos, queriéndolo, esas son unas de las personas que más sufren en la tierra, como sabrás si conoces a alguna.



No he tenido el placer. Pero debe ser algo bastante extraño y debieron caer en manos de médicos bien malos. He conocido mujeres que han abortado (16 años) y que luego han tenido hijos.

No se alegran de haber abortado, pero no se arrepienten.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (25 Jun 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> ¿Enlace?.



Lo que ha pasado es que han quitado la decisión de un juez en el caso de Roe vs Wade, donde el juez dijo que la constitución de los Estados Unidos dice, por su cojones morenos, que cualquier mujer en Estados Unidos puede abortar.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Jun 2022)

*#BREAKING: LAPD is now on a city wide tactical alert for Roe v Wade demonstrations in downtown LA.*

#LosAngeles l #California

11.4K viewsReigningBlood, 06 AQUI VIDEOS CARRERAS ANTIFAS Y COSAS DE ESAS
Currently happening now LAPD is now on a city wide tactical alert for Roe v Wade demonstrations in downtown LA. after reports of protesters throwing objects at officers and lighting off explosives



IS THE ONLY WAY


PONEN EN EL IGNORE A LOS QUE HACEN CORRER HILOS CON ENFRENTAMIENTOS DE 2 PALABRAS


----------



## Boker (25 Jun 2022)

¿Por qué tiene que ser un atraso?
Hay gente que cree en la vida por encima de los egoísmos personales 
y hay tribunales con lo que hay que tener para defender el derecho de quienes están indefensos,


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Jun 2022)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Una de las razones por las que el sexo es algo con lo que tener cuidado.



PONLO IGNORE


----------



## Roberto Malone (25 Jun 2022)

Chano-El-Cojo dijo:


> Lo que ha pasado es que han quitado la decisión de un juez en el caso de Roe vs Wade, donde el juez dijo que la constitución de los Estados Unidos dice, por su cojones morenos, que cualquier mujer en Estados Unidos puede abortar.



Perfecto, pero, ¿y el enlace a la noticia?.


----------



## Satori (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?



Pues simplemente es adaptarse a los tiempos modernos. 

Hoy en día las mujeres pueden planificar su maternidad con las píldoras anticonceptivas, y si hay un olvido o un desliz, con la píldora del día después, así que el aborto solo quedaría como acto médico de último recurso en caso de riesgo para la madre, graves deformaciones del feto y cosas así.

Esto es una realidad, otra cosa es que el feminazismo siempre haya hecho del aborto una de sus banderas reivindicativas a tal punto que consideraban normal la realización de abortos incluso de fetos con varios meses.

Aparte, la sentencia del TS de EEUU del caso Roe vs Wade es jurídicamente un mojón, pues viene a decir que el derecho al aborto está en la constitución, y no hay nada en la constitución americana que diga nada de eso, así que la derogación que se hace ahora es jurídicamente correcta.


----------



## Sub Lumine Dei (25 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Quién ha conseguido sacar a ese ser intacto de una vagina? Saldría a trozos en todo caso.
> 
> Mira, para que me digas si sabes diferenciar:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1101619



Pero que cojones importa lo que APARENTEN, importa lo que SON, seres humanos es un estado de embrión.
Es como justificar darle un hachazo a un camaleón porque se ha mimetizado y aparenta el tronco de un árbol.
Supongo que tú vas clavando estacas en el corazón a los enfermos de porfiria.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (25 Jun 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Perfecto, pero, ¿y el enlace a la noticia?.











Resumen de noticias sobre la anulación del derecho al aborto en EE.UU.


La Corte Suprema de Estados Unidos anuló el fallo Roe v. Wade este viernes, sosteniendo que ya no existe un derecho constitucional federal al aborto en el país..




cnnespanol.cnn.com


----------



## REDDY (25 Jun 2022)

damnit dijo:


> ¿”Retroceden”?
> 
> Que vosotras no podáis ASESINAR a vuestros hijos en vuestro vientre (pensad fríamente en esa atrocidad) es todo lo más alejado de un retroceso.



La gente seguirá abortando pero de forma clandestina.

Que te crees tú que van a parir forzosamente porque se lo diga un fanático religioso como tú...


----------



## Progretón (25 Jun 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> La gente seguirá abortando pero de forma clandestina.
> 
> Que te crees tú que van a parir forzosamente porque se lo diga un fanático religioso como tú...



Mucha gente seguirá drogándose por mucho que las drogas estén prohibidas, ergo despenalicemos su tráfico. 

Joder, qué patético nivel tenéis algunos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Jun 2022)

Posted on 4:21 PM · Jun 25th, 2022








il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : BUENOS DIAS MY BIG, BEAUTIFUL PATRIOTOS!!! LIFE IS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!! GOD IS GOOD!!!


BUENOS DIAS MY BIG, BEAUTIFUL PATRIOTOS!!! LIFE IS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!! GOD IS GOOD!!!




gettr.com





Abajo el link de gematrix donde podeis ver vosotros mismos que combinaciones podrian encajar mas


____________________________________________________________________________

_tengo fe en que puedo "perdonar" al "pecador "y transformarlo en un ángel agente de la luz_
____________________________________________________________________________​


i have faith that i can forgive the sinner and transform him into an angel agenteur of light​38634872812





​

it would be beautiful to see all the lost waters coming together in peace and freedom​45154674779

_sería hermoso ver todas las aguas perdidas reunidas en paz y libertad_






​




__





Gematria value of buenos dias my big beautiful patriotos life is absolutely beautiful god is good is 3863 - English, Hebrew and Simple Gematria Calculator Values


Value of buenos dias my big beautiful patriotos life is absolutely beautiful god is good in Gematria is 3863, Online Gematria Calculator with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria and Numerology




www.gematrix.org


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Jun 2022)

Los términos "retroceder" y "avanzar" son muy relativos.

La izmierda pone etiquetas de "progreso" a todo lo que ellos pretenden, y "retroceso" cuando no se consigue o se legisla lo opuesto a lo que quieren. Por eso que es muy relativo y casi siempre con un prisma rojo.

Yo podría argumentar que se ha AVANZADO EN DERECHOS al terminar con el exterminio masivo de bebés no nacidos. ¿AH? Cómo te quedas.

A QUE JODE CUANDO USAN TU MISMO LENGUAJE EN TU CONTRA.

MISMA MEDICINA. TE JODES ROJO DE MIERDA.


----------



## wintermute81 (25 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> No, a mí lo que más me escandaliza (y duele) en el mundo es el sufrimiento físico o psicológico extremos.
> 
> Y eso, sé de buena tinta, lo dan: un sistema nervioso y un cerebro desarrollados.
> 
> Insisto: hay muchos más adultos pobres (muy pobres), enfermos (y muy enfermos) sufriendo que bebés abortados que hayan sufrido. Pero, por algún motivo, esos adultos que sufren os importan una polla y no los mencionáis.



Comprendo , justificas el asesinato de fetos en el útero materno por qué hay pobreza y sufrimiento en el mundo.
Entiendo que tengáis que tirar de demagogia barata para poder digerir el horror de inyectarle suero salino a un ser humano para asesinarlos y sacar sus cuerpos previamente despedazados con una aspiradora y tirarlos a un contenedor de desechos orgánicos.
Por eso inventais eufemismos como "interrupción voluntaria del embarazo" ,"grupos de células"o "derecho a decidir".


----------



## stoker31 (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...



Habría que abortarte a ti por referendum.Tapatalk Cloud - Downlaoad File Screenrecorder-2022-06-14-17-08-00-249%280%29%280%29%280%29%280%29.mp4

Enviado desde mi 2201116TG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stoker31 (25 Jun 2022)

menudofacha dijo:


> Prohibir el aborto biológico mientras esté prohibido el aborto civil hasta las 22 semanas es lo más igualitario posible .
> 
> Llamo aborto civil al derecho del padre a renunciar a la paternidad.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2103K19G mediante Tapatalk



Ahí le has dado. Si la mujer el la única legalmente válida para decidir abortar ello tiene que conllevar la obligación de financiar lo que salga de su cuerpo.

Lo que no puede ser es desligar el derecho a si hay o no hay bebé de la obligación de financiarlo.

Enviado desde mi 2201116TG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Supremacía (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## Supremacía (25 Jun 2022)

Las feministas estadounidenses de mediados del siglo XIX se comparaban con los esclavos negros porque se consideraban igual de oprimidas que ellos. Por lo visto, esa idea aún persiste:


----------



## deckard009 (25 Jun 2022)

El pobre Obama no le quedó tiempo para hacer una ley del aborto, estaba muy ocupado cerrando Guantánamo. 

Y al pobre Biden se le había olvidado que puede hacer leyes.


----------



## Roquete (25 Jun 2022)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Una de las razones por las que el sexo es algo con lo que tener cuidado.
> Y matar a tu hijo no es la solución.



Las personas sin formación no saben tener cuidado con el sexo (de hecho, se dan a ello como si no hubiera un mañana). Eso es de primero de "vida en el mundo".

Y luego hay enfermedades que dan que seas promiscuo. La gente que nace con ADHD tienen una impulsividad sexual (no solo sexual, pero está incluida) que no pueden controlar; si, además, son pobres, tienen mil hijos todos mal cuidados, semi abandonados, muchos drogadictos, etc.



Sub Lumine Dei dijo:


> Pero que cojones importa lo que APARENTEN, importa lo que SON, seres humanos es un estado de embrión.
> Es como justificar darle un hachazo a un camaleón porque se ha mimetizado y aparenta el tronco de un árbol.
> Supongo que tú vas clavando estacas en el corazón a los enfermos de porfiria.



No has entendido mi comentario, te dejo hablando solo y a lo tuyo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (25 Jun 2022)

Lo más asqueroso del hilo con diferencia es ver a tanta forera haciendo apología del asesinato de sus propios hijos. Y estas se supone que serán de las más escoradas a la derecha, por lógica del foro.

Luego hay quien piensa que somos demasiado duros con las mujeres. A ver si llega el día en que lo seamos de verdad.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Jun 2022)

Me parece perfecto.


----------



## Roquete (25 Jun 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Comprendo , justificas el asesinato de fetos en el útero materno por qué hay pobreza y sufrimiento en el mundo.
> Entiendo que tengáis que tirar de demagogia barata para poder digerir el horror de inyectarle suero salino a un ser humano para asesinarlos y sacar sus cuerpos previamente despedazados con una aspiradora y tirarlos a un contenedor de desechos orgánicos.
> Por eso inventais eufemismos como "interrupción voluntaria del embarazo" ,"grupos de células"o "derecho a decidir".



Tengo la absoluta seguridad de que te importan mucho los bebés y una puta mierda los adultos en los que se convierten.

Un adulto tiene una capacidad de sufrimiento que no va a tener feto alguno que no tenga el sistema nervioso desarrollado. Crees en el alma, y eso permea todo tu pensamiento.

Los eufemismos vienen porque NO ES FÁCIL PARA LA MAYOR PARTE DE LA GENTE QUE ABORTA EL TENER QUE ABORTAR.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (25 Jun 2022)

Muchas veces fantaseo con el día, que como se supone que ocurrió con la guerra de secesión americana en el caso de la esclavitud, nos enfrentemos los provida con los asesinos en una guerra civil. Moriría con gusto diez mil veces con tal de llevarme hasta la tumba a unos cuantos miles de estos hijos de puta. O ellos o nosotros, sin medias tintas de una puta vez. En cuanto a las abortistas las dejaría para el final. Para poder disfrutarlo con tiempo.


----------



## CommiePig (25 Jun 2022)

bravo por los indefensos, los que no tienen voz ni voto

las personas concebidas, son personas, no "partes de la mujer"..


----------



## CommiePig (25 Jun 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> supongo que tiene que ver con el legado de Trump, que ha sido posicionar jueces conservadores en la suprema corte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



grande tito Trump


----------



## Larsil (25 Jun 2022)

Yo creo que deberían opinar los propios niños.


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

stoker31 dijo:


> Ahí le has dado. Si la mujer el la única legalmente válida para decidir abortar ello tiene que conllevar la obligación de financiar lo que salga de su cuerpo.
> 
> Lo que no puede ser es desligar el derecho a si hay o no hay bebé de la obligación de financiarlo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi 2201116TG mediante Tapatalk



Claro, como tradicionalmente era el hombre el que tenía derecho a desentenderse de madre y criatura, ahora no nos adaptamos a que sea ella la que pueda decidir.


----------



## lefebre (25 Jun 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Mira un grupo de células con 2 meses.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1101611
> 
> ...



Yo tenía una colección de fotos de abortos de a 6 semanas. Lo primero que hice para ver lo que era un aborto y luego ya opinar. algunos en trozos ya triturados, dónde se ven bracitos, y piernas ensangrentados. Yo no sé por qué la mayoría de imbéciles que defienden estos asesinatos muchos no saben de lo que hablan ni se han molestado en ver las fotos de lo que realmente están hablando


----------



## Larsil (25 Jun 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Las feministas estadounidenses de mediados del siglo XIX se comparaban con los esclavos negros porque se consideraban igual de oprimidas que ellos. Por lo visto, esa idea aún persiste:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1101741



Do money.


----------



## asdadalex25 (25 Jun 2022)

Da vergüenza como la feminazis intentan justificar el asesinato de niños


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> bravo por los indefensos, los que no tienen voz ni voto
> 
> las personas concebidas, son personas, no "partes de la mujer"..



CommiePig, te conozco del hilo de las lecturas cristianas del día, y valoro tu opinión. Y sí, abortar es algo muy serio, sobre todo a partir de los dos meses, pero hay vidas demasiado duras y penosas, y mujeres/familias sin recursos que no pueden ofrecer más que miseria a sus hijos.


----------



## VOXero (25 Jun 2022)

Retroceso es que no se pueda meter un tiro en la sien al OP


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

asdadalex25 dijo:


> Da vergüenza como la feminazis intentan justificar el asesinato de niños



No se trata de feministas ni de feminazis. El aborto ha estado presente en casi todas las sociedades desde épocas remotas. E incluso el infanticidio.
¿O cómo te crees que regulaban el crecimiento demográfico ciertas civilizaciones y tribus?


----------



## lefebre (25 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Quién ha conseguido sacar a ese ser intacto de una vagina? Saldría a trozos en todo caso.
> 
> Mira, para que me digas si sabes diferenciar:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1101619



Eres un sádico criminal. 
Lo interesante sería ponerte fotos del crecimiento humano cada semana y tú nos dices a partir de cuándo asesinarías sin pudor a esa persona.


----------



## Larsil (25 Jun 2022)

Tienen que defender a los niños de alguna manera. Yo pensaba que habían prohibido él tomar pastillas anticonceptivas. Lo otro, ya es un desmadre. Yo... sinceramenti, NO SÉ MUY BIEN QUÉ FACER, EN ESTOS CASOS. Más que protegerse, en general. Si se tiene el guaje se tiene  Pero, si no se tiene, na es complicado. No sé.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (25 Jun 2022)

anonimo123 dijo:


> Ya no solo por violaciones también están las malformaciones, síndrome de down..., casos en los que deberían poder abortar. Es más debería ser obligatorio abortar en esos casos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si fuera x mal formaciones ha España deberían de llegar 100000 moros más x día.
Entre rojos,pelo fritos y funcionarios es una puta masacre


----------



## Joaquim (25 Jun 2022)

Dejar de asesinar es retroceder, claro que si, guapi!!

Retroceder es lo que hacen los países en los que el progresismo y el feminismo ganan cuota de poder.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (25 Jun 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Yo tenía una colección de fotos de abortos de a 6 semanas. Lo primero que hice para ver lo que era un aborto y luego ya opinar. algunos en trozos ya triturados, dónde se ven bracitos, y piernas ensangrentados. Yo no sé por qué la mayoría de imbéciles que defienden estos asesinatos muchos no saben de lo que hablan ni se han molestado en ver las fotos de lo que realmente están hablando



No los conoces.

¿Tú te crees que al detritus humano que abre el hilo le importan esas fotos lo más mínimo? Mirará para otro lado, pensará que es un mal necesario, pero que le da igual porque ella sufre más o directamente se cachondeará e incluso se lo tomará a risa como he visto más de una vez.

No eres conscientes de con quien estás tratando. Es el error recurrente de muchos provida, que piensan que los que tienen en frente tienen conciencia o piensan como vosotros. NO tenéis ni idea del tipo de basura a que os enfrentáis.

Haz el experimento. Verás como lo ignoran o te dicen que en cualquier quirófano se ven cosas más desagradables. Te lo repito, NO tienes ni idea de con quien te la juegas.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (25 Jun 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Eres un sádico criminal.
> Lo interesante sería ponerte fotos del crecimiento humano cada semana y tú nos dices a partir de cuándo asesinarías sin pudor a esa persona.



QUE LE DA IGUAL. No proyectes. Que esta peña no es como tú. Es como un oficial de la SS mirando a un judío o cualquier otro equivalente que te quieras imaginar.


----------



## lascanteras723 (25 Jun 2022)

No han prohibido abortar. Lo que había antes era puramente infanticidio.


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (25 Jun 2022)

Por cierto @Ratona001 aunque se que me tienes en el ignore te dire:
Que rubito summer va a querer a una gorda, granuda, calva, estreñida, progre, y proasesina de no natos?

tu alma derroye a tu cuerpo, disfruta lo satanizado jodida vibora


----------



## porromtrumpero (25 Jun 2022)

Que ley es esa? Porque lo que recuerdo es que es una sentencia que nunca se transformó en ley, ni siquiera por el superchachiprogre de Bombama. Y no sería por tiempo, porque no se tarda 50 años en hacer una ley


Así que lo que me parece es más una pataleta de progres locas del color que ya no podrán hacer lo que les salga del coño


----------



## Spock (25 Jun 2022)

Según la historiografía clásica y del siglo XIX, los sacrificios preferidos por Moloch eran los niños (véase rito molk), especialmente los bebés.








Moloch - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org




Satanistas de EEUU - Aborto (Ritual):








Los satanistas de EE.UU piden poder seguir realizando rituales de abortos por motivos religiosos si se revoca Roe


La organización religiosa no teísta «El Templo Satánico» (TST) ha anunciado que solicitará exenciones «por motivos religiosos» a las posibles prohibiciones del aborto si la Corte Suprema revoca la sentencia Roe contra Wade. TST pretende que, en base a la libertad religiosa, sus miembros puedan...




www.infocatolica.com




La organización religiosa no teísta «El Templo Satánico» (TST) ha anunciado que solicitará exenciones «por motivos religiosos» a las posibles prohibiciones del aborto si la Corte Suprema revoca la sentencia Roe contra Wade. TST pretende que, en base a la libertad religiosa, sus miembros puedan seguir realizando legalmente sus «*rituales religiosos de aborto»* en cualquier lugar de Estados Unidos.


----------



## OCALO (25 Jun 2022)

La que quiera abortar, que se lo pague ella.


----------



## wintermute81 (25 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Tengo la absoluta seguridad de que te importan mucho los bebés y una puta mierda los adultos en los que se convierten.
> 
> Un adulto tiene una capacidad de sufrimiento que no va a tener feto alguno que no tenga el sistema nervioso desarrollado. Crees en el alma, y eso permea todo tu pensamiento.
> 
> Los eufemismos vienen porque NO ES FÁCIL PARA LA MAYOR PARTE DE LA GENTE QUE ABORTA EL TENER QUE ABORTAR.



Deja de proyectar bobadas y decir que no me importan los adultos o todas esos eslóganes vacíos que usais para justificar el asesinato de seres humanos.

O intentar desacreditarme diciendo que soy religioso o un capillitas y por lo tanto una especie de fanatico religioso, cuando soy agnóstico y dudo de que exista siquiera el alma o Dios.

Se llama falacia del hombre de paja.
Si tú justificas el asesinato de niños es tu problema pero ten los cojones de admitirlo abiertamente.


----------



## Dr Zar (25 Jun 2022)

Mi aplauso al Tribunal supremo de Estados Unidos por prohibir matar bebés no nacidos.Tranqulios progres de mierda en España no va a pasar.


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Dejar de asesinar es retroceder, claro que si, guapi!!
> 
> Retroceder es lo que hacen los países en los que el progresismo y el feminismo ganan cuota de poder.



Claro, porque todos sabemos que los hombres, de siempre, hacían hijos y SIEMPRE, SIEMPRE, se ocupaban de ellos. Nunca los abadonaban ni nada parecido. Y también sabemos que el hombre jamás presiona a sus parejas para que aborten.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (25 Jun 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> La gente seguirá abortando pero de forma clandestina.
> 
> Que te crees tú que van a parir forzosamente porque se lo diga un fanático religioso como tú...



El tema es que una vez embarazadas, deja de ser una opción, y pasa a ser lo que es, la peor decisión de sus vidas y un crimen contranatura evidente. Otra cosa es que lo hagan. Pero no sé qué interés puedes tener en ponérselo fácil.


----------



## Lord Vader (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.



Falta un poco de demagogia. Pon un caso extremo que justifique todo lo demás, por ejemplo la historia de la niña violada que murió porque la obligaron a continuar el embarazo, o algo similar. Así nadie se atreverá a estar en contra.

*Esta es la realidad:*

_“La Constitución no prohíbe a los ciudadanos de cada Estado regular o prohibir el aborto. Roe y Casey se arrogaron esa autoridad. Ahora anulamos esas decisiones y devolvemos esa autoridad al pueblo y a sus representantes electos”.

“Debido a que la Constitución es neutral en el tema del aborto, esta Corte también debe ser escrupulosamente neutral. Los nueve miembros no elegidos de este Tribunal no poseen la autoridad constitucional para anular el proceso democrático y decretar una política de aborto pro-vida o pro-elección para los 330 millones de personas en los Estados Unidos._


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Tengo la absoluta seguridad de que te importan mucho los bebés y una puta mierda los adultos en los que se convierten.
> 
> Un adulto tiene una capacidad de sufrimiento que no va a tener feto alguno que no tenga el sistema nervioso desarrollado. Crees en el alma, y eso permea todo tu pensamiento.
> 
> Los eufemismos vienen porque NO ES FÁCIL PARA LA MAYOR PARTE DE LA GENTE QUE ABORTA EL TENER QUE ABORTAR.



La vida puede resultar ciertamente dura. Eso no lo discute nadie.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Claro, porque todos sabemos que los hombres, de siempre, hacían hijos y SIEMPRE, SIEMPRE, se ocupaban de ellos. Nunca los abadonaban ni nada parecido. Y también sabemos que el hombre jamás presiona a sus parejas para que aborten.



El mundo está lleno de maldad y desprecio. Razones de más para elegir con mucho cuidado a tu pareja.


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> El mundo está lleno de maldad y desprecio. Razones de más para elegir con mucho cuidado a tu pareja.



Claro, porque tú jamás has cometido errores.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...



La respuesta es muy sencilla, USA es con diferencia el pais mas desarrollado del tercer mundo.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (25 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Las personas sin formación no saben tener cuidado con el sexo (de hecho, se dan a ello como si no hubiera un mañana).



Entonces tendrán que formarse. La facilidad del aborto no les ayuda.


----------



## Supremacía (25 Jun 2022)

asdadalex25 dijo:


> feminazis



Lo de “mi cuerpo, mi decisión” es liberalismo puro y duro.


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Lo de “mi cuerpo, mi decisión” es liberalismo puro y duro.



Pero es justo lo que aducen los que no quieren vacunarse.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Claro, porque tú jamás has cometido errores.



Si esos errores hablan y ríen y corren, ojalá los hubiera cometido. Pero hay que asumir la dificultad. Una vez que la mujer está embarazada, no hay más que una opción. Tanto para la madre como para el padre.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> CommiePig, te conozco del hilo de las lecturas cristianas del día, y valoro tu opinión. Y sí, abortar es algo muy serio, sobre todo a partir de los dos meses, pero hay vidas demasiado duras y penosas, y mujeres/familias sin recursos que no pueden ofrecer más que miseria a sus hijos.



No vivir no está mal como miseria.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (25 Jun 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Lo de “mi cuerpo, mi decisión” es liberalismo puro y duro.



Es sólo inconsciencia.


----------



## Lubinillo (25 Jun 2022)

Ojala le copien el resto de países en esto.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Pero es justo lo que aducen los que no quieren vacunarse.



Porque es así, es su cuerpo y su vida.


----------



## Cuncas (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...



Que te den niña rata, que te den....







Lo estáis usando como sustituto del condón... así de claro.


----------



## porromtrumpero (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## GM:KL&33 (25 Jun 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> Que te den niña rata, que te den....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1101842
> 
> ...



Así es. Y así seguirán.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Claro, porque todos sabemos que los hombres, de siempre, hacían hijos y SIEMPRE, SIEMPRE, se ocupaban de ellos. Nunca los abadonaban ni nada parecido. Y también sabemos que el hombre jamás presiona a sus parejas para que aborten.



No todos los hombres son tu padre!!


----------



## Juanchufri (25 Jun 2022)

O se adelanta 50 años en protección a la vida. 

Depende de si eres un hijo de puta desalmado o un ser humano integro.


----------



## wintermute81 (25 Jun 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Yo tenía una colección de fotos de abortos de a 6 semanas. Lo primero que hice para ver lo que era un aborto y luego ya opinar. algunos en trozos ya triturados, dónde se ven bracitos, y piernas ensangrentados. Yo no sé por qué la mayoría de imbéciles que defienden estos asesinatos muchos no saben de lo que hablan ni se han molestado en ver las fotos de lo que realmente están hablando



No es que no sepan, es que no quieren saber:
El aborto no es esto:





Es esto:


----------



## Felson (25 Jun 2022)

*En EEUU se retrocede 50 años en materia de la ley del aborto*

Creo que no es así. Incluso uno ha llegado a ser presidente en ejercicio, actualmente.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Jun 2022)

*JUAN MANUEL MORENO BONILLA PRESIDENTE JUNTA DE ANDALUCIA ( PP) *
*BLADEX PANAMA *





Ficha del Senador | MORENO BONILLA, JUAN MANUEL | Senado de España


El Senado, cámara de representación territorial de España, constituyendo, junto con el Congreso de los Diputados, las Cortes Generales o Parlamento de España. Esta página web proporciona información sobre su actividad parlamentaria, composición, organización, relaciones con los ciudadanos así...



www.senado.es

















Expediente Royuela : (sic) " RELACION DE PRESIDENTES AUTONOMICOS DEL NARCOESTADO DE ESPAÑA CON CUENTAS EN EL EXTRANJERO "


RELACION DE PRESIDENTES AUTONOMICOS DEL NARCOESTADO DE ESPAÑA CON CUENTAS EN EL EXTRANJERO 25 jun 2022 A ver si lo pudieran poner en formato texto para ver un vistazo rapido María Victoria Chivite Navascués (born 1978) i President of the Government of Navarra en la maleta van 100.000...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## wwknude (25 Jun 2022)

Ojalá todo pudiese retroceder 50 años...


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> No todos los hombres son tu padre!!



¡Qué simple eres, por favor!
Eres más simple que el mecanismo de un botijo.
Mi padre es padre de más, tú ya me entiendes. A veces incluso demasiado presente.
Si no tienes argumentos, al menos no hagas el ridículo, anda, que todos conocemos mujeres solteras con hijos a los que sus novios, maridos o parejas dejaron tiradas.


----------



## Manosnegras (25 Jun 2022)

Para el que no sepa que es un puto aborto:


----------



## BeKinGo (25 Jun 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> i have faith that i can forgive the sinner and transform him into an angel agenteur of light



Será cosa de quitarse la careta antes del pitido.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¡Qué simple eres, por favor!
> Eres más simple que el mecanismo de un botijo.
> Mi padre es padre de más, tú ya me entiendes. A veces incluso demasiado presente.
> Si no tienes argumentos, al menos no hagas el ridículo, anda, *que todos conocemos mujeres solteras con hijos a los que sus novios, maridos o parejas dejaron tiradas.*



Que me estás diciendo, que si una mujer tiene un hijo con su novio, con su marido, con su pareja, y esta los abandona, ella tiene "derecho" a asesinar al niño, o a la niña, o a la niñe? Es esto lo que me estás diciendo?


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Que me estás diciendo, que si una mujer tiene un hijo con su novio, con su marido, con su pareja, y esta los abandona, ella tiene "derecho" a asesinar al niño, o a la niña, o a la niñe? Es esto lo que me estás diciendo?



¿Quién habló de asesinar a nadie?
¿Tú terminaste primaria?


----------



## Joaquim (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Quién habló de asesinar a nadie?
> ¿Tú terminaste primaria?



Entonces, porque citas, en defensa del aborto, a mujeres que han tenido un hijo con un hombre, y después este les abandona?

La deducción lógica, es que quieres que tengan "derecho" a asesinar estos niños, no?


----------



## Joaquim (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Quién habló de asesinar a nadie?
> ¿Tú terminaste primaria?



Entra en un hilo sobre el aborto, y pregunta quien habló de asesinar; el chiste se explica solo.


----------



## BeKinGo (25 Jun 2022)

Spock dijo:


> La organización religiosa no teísta «El Templo Satánico» (TST) ha anunciado que solicitará exenciones «por motivos religiosos» a las posibles prohibiciones del aborto si la Corte Suprema revoca la sentencia Roe contra Wade. TST pretende que, en base a la libertad religiosa, sus miembros puedan seguir realizando legalmente sus «*rituales religiosos de aborto»* en cualquier lugar de Estados Unidos.



Normal, si ahora no pueden recoger las delicatessen de las clínicas abortistas, al menos que quede un suministro mínimo.


----------



## ueee3 (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> CommiePig, te conozco del hilo de las lecturas cristianas del día, y valoro tu opinión. Y sí, abortar es algo muy serio, sobre todo a partir de los dos meses, pero hay vidas demasiado duras y penosas, y mujeres/familias sin recursos que no pueden ofrecer más que miseria a sus hijos.



¿Y eso es un argumento a favor del aborto?



Skywalker22 dijo:


> No se trata de feministas ni de feminazis. El aborto ha estado presente en casi todas las sociedades desde épocas remotas. E incluso el infanticidio.
> ¿O cómo te crees que regulaban el crecimiento demográfico ciertas civilizaciones y tribus?



¿¿Y eso es un argumento a favor del aborto??

Cada vez derrapas más.


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Y eso es un argumento a favor del aborto?
> 
> ¿¿Y eso es un argumento a favor del aborto??
> 
> Cada vez derrapas más.



El que derrapa eres tú.
Yo respondo a gente que dice barbaridades como que el aborto es cosa de las feministas de nuestros días. ¿Ves ahora la pertinencia de la respuesta o aún no?
No sé qué te pasa en la cabeza que no entiendes lo que se escribe, y mira que es fácil.


----------



## lefebre (25 Jun 2022)

Molaría una ley que permitiese abortar a todo aquel que te transporta en su seno: taxistas que pudieran decidir aleatoriamente ( o a clientes que consideren molestos) asesinar a quien llevan en su coche, autobuseros, pilotos de avión...


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Entra en un hilo sobre el aborto, y pregunta quien habló de asesinar; el chiste se explica solo.



No andas bien. Un aborto, no es un asesinato, aunque te empeñes, te empecines y te obsesiones.


----------



## Mongolo471 (25 Jun 2022)

Y qué diría un feto:




A buscar versión con subtítulos en español


----------



## Joaquim (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No andas bien. Un aborto, no es un asesinato, aunque te empeñes, te empecines y te obsesiones.



Si que lo es, por muy negacionista que te pongas.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Jun 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> O se adelanta 50 años en protección a la vida.
> 
> Depende de si eres un hijo de puta desalmado o un ser humano integro.



Din del progresismo.


----------



## Spock (25 Jun 2022)

Por cierto, el Papa Francisco llama SICARIOS a los Pro-Aborto:


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Si que lo es, por muy negacionista que te pongas.



Tu afirmación no tiene base científica ni filosófica.
Lee algo sobre el asunto antes de hacer el ridículo.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Tu afirmación no tiene base científica ni filosófica.
> Lee algo sobre el asunto antes de hacer el ridículo.



ABORTO = ASESINATO.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Jun 2022)

Spock dijo:


> Por cierto, el Papa Francisco llama SICARIOS a los Pro-Aborto:



Hace el paripé, pero tiene razón.


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> ABORTO = ASESINATO.



Porque tú lo digas.
Puede que a partir del momento en que el feto es viable fuera del útero de la madre, sí. Antes, de ninguna manera.
Ni desde un punto de vista científico, ni desde el punto de vista filosófico.
Un embrión, no sobrevive fuera del útero de la madre, por tanto NO se trata de un asesinato.
Repito, lee algo más. Se te nota dogmático e iletrado.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Porque tú lo digas.
> Puede que a partir del momento en que el feto es viable fuera del útero de la madre, sí. Antes, de ninguna manera.
> Ni desde un punto de vista científico, ni desde el punto de vista filosófico.
> *Un embrión, no sobrevive fuera del útero de la madre*, por tanto NO se trata de un asesinato.
> Repito, lee algo más. Se te nota dogmático e iletrado.



Tu lo has dicho, no sobrevive, y que hay que hacer primero para poder sobrevivir o no?

ESTAR VIVO!!

Y cuando le quitas la vida a un ser humano que está vivo, que cometes?

UN ASESINATO!!


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Tu lo has dicho, no sobrevive, y que hay que hacer primero para poder sobrevivir o no?
> 
> ESTAR VIVO!!
> 
> ...



¡Cuánto desbarre!

A ver, si la mujer NO está dispuesta a prestar su cuerpo para una gestación, no puedes obligarla.
Porque obligarle a gestar es como obligar a alguien a donar un riñón, o a vacunarse, ... ¿lo entiendes?

Si la mujer está embarazada de pongamos 7 semanas, ese embrión no es viable fuera del útero de la madre.
Otra cosa es a partir de las 22-24 semanas.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Tu afirmación no tiene base científica ni filosófica.
> *Lee algo sobre el asunto *antes de hacer el ridículo.



Lo mismo te recomiendo yo:


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (25 Jun 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> El progreso no es siempre avanzar.
> 
> Caminar hacia un precipicio es avanzar, pero no es progresar.
> 
> ...



Mis dieses.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Lo mismo te recomiendo yo:



Siempre va a haber gente que dé argumentos para no abortar. A partir de cierto número de semanas es una auténtica atrocidad.
Pero no puedes negar la autonomía sobre su propio cuerpo a una mujer. Esa es otra barbaridad.
Por eso se alcanza un compromiso entre los intereses de la mujer y los del feto, estableciendo unos plazos para abortar.
Aun así, repito, lo ideal es, por supuesto no llegar a abortar y utilizar métodos anticonceptivos seguros y eficaces.


----------



## Larsil (25 Jun 2022)

Debería de haber un foro oficial de él Estado español, dónde la verdad cambiara el mismo y a su gente.


Skywalker22 dijo:


> Siempre va a haber gente que dé argumentos para no abortar. A partir de cierto número de semanas es una auténtica atrocidad.
> Pero no puedes negar la autonomía sobre su propio cuerpo a una mujer. Esa es otra barbaridad.
> Por eso se alcanza un compromiso entre los intereses de la mujer y los del feto, estableciendo unos plazos para abortar.
> Aun así, repito, lo ideal es, por supuesto no llegar a abortar y utilizar métodos anticonceptivos seguros y eficaces.



A los de él feto y a los de él padre.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¡Cuánto desbarre!
> 
> A ver, si la mujer NO está dispuesta a prestar su cuerpo para una gestación, no puedes obligarla.
> Porque obligarle a gestar es como obligar a alguien a donar un riñón, o a vacunarse, ... ¿lo entiendes?
> ...



Jojojo, ahora ya no dices que no sobrevive, ahora dices que "no es viable", menudos hijos de puta que sois los rojos, como torcéis el lenguaje para esconder lo esencial!!

Si la mujer no está dispuesta a prestar su cuerpo para una gestación, no puedes obligarla, pero si está dispuesta a hacerlo para ayudar a parejas estériles, parejas homosexuales y demás, a través de la Gestación Subrogada, entonces vosotros si que le podéis obligar a no hacerlo, si que se lo podéis prohibir... menudos caraduras, rata, que eres una puta rata, ojalá tu madre te hubiera abortado, asqueroso!!







Por cierto, lo de no puedes obligar, también vale cuando el hombre la abandona y se tiene que hacer cargo de los niños, como has expuesto antes? Tiene entonces ella el "derecho" a asesinar a sus hijos, porque no la puedes obligar a tener que mantenerlos?


----------



## Joaquim (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> *Siempre va a haber gente que dé argumentos para no abortar.* A partir de cierto número de semanas es una auténtica atrocidad.
> Pero no puedes negar la autonomía sobre su propio cuerpo a una mujer. Esa es otra barbaridad.
> Por eso se alcanza un compromiso entre los intereses de la mujer y los del feto, estableciendo unos plazos para abortar.
> Aun así, repito, lo ideal es, por supuesto no llegar a abortar y utilizar métodos anticonceptivos seguros y eficaces.



Primero decías que no había base ni filosófico ni científica, y ahora dices siempre va a haber gente que dé argumentos para no abortar; anda y vete a la mierda, gilipollas!!


----------



## Joaquim (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Siempre va a haber gente que dé argumentos para no abortar. A partir de cierto número de semanas es una auténtica atrocidad.
> *Pero no puedes negar la autonomía sobre su propio cuerpo a una mujer. Esa es otra barbaridad.*
> Por eso se alcanza un compromiso entre los intereses de la mujer y los del feto, estableciendo unos plazos para abortar.
> Aun así, repito, lo ideal es, por supuesto no llegar a abortar y utilizar métodos anticonceptivos seguros y eficaces.



Lo dice un progre, los que están en contra de que un mujer ejerza libremente, y que pueda ayudar con la gestación subrogada, a falsos e hipócritas no os gana nadie.


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Lo dice un progre, los que están en contra de que un mujer ejerza libremente, y que pueda ayudar con la gestación subrogada, a falsos e hipócritas no os gana nadie.



No me conoces de nada. No creo, por tanto, que te halles en situación de calificarme de progre.
Lo de la gestación subrogada, no sabes qué pienso al respecto. Así que, mejor lo dejamos para otro hilo.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Jun 2022)

Larsil dijo:


> Debería de haber un foro oficial de él Estado español, dónde la verdad cambiara el mismo y a su gente.
> 
> A los de él feto y a los de él padre.



Efectivamente, el padre, el que nunca meten los progres en la ecuación; porque sin padre no hay madre, si un hombre deja una mujer embarazada, esta quiere tener el hijo, y el no quiere ser padre, debería poder obligara a abortar, o en todo caso, si ella se negase a abortar, podría el desentenderse totalmente del hijo que vaya a tener con esa mujer, en todos los aspectos, pues ella sigue adelante la gestación de ese hijo sin su consentimiento.

Que progres, cuando los hombres también exigimos nuestro "derecho a decidir", se os jode el cuento, eh!!


----------



## Joaquim (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No me conoces de nada. No creo, por tanto, que te halles en situación de calificarme de progre.
> Lo de la gestación subrogada, no sabes qué pienso al respecto. Así que, mejor lo dejamos para otro hilo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


>



Tus apreciaciones son tan certeras como una escopeta de feria.

Mejor que te dediques a otra cosa.
Y de paso, deja de intentar desviar la atención, porque el tema de debate no es si yo soy progre o no (que vamos, ni de lejos), sino el aborto.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Tus apreciaciones son tan certeras como una escopeta de feria.
> 
> Mejor que te dediques a otra cosa.
> Y de paso, deja de intentar desviar la atención, porque el tema de debate no es si yo soy progre o no (que vamos, ni de lejos), sino el aborto.


----------



## The Hellion (25 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Abortar JAMAS puede ser un derecho: es un acto médico que supone matar un embrión o feto humano viable (o no). Puede ser permitido por las leyes o no, pero jamas podrá ser un derecho, ya que es un ser humano distinto de la madre que lo gesta y debe ser protegido por la ley y penalizado con severidad. Lo que se adquiere tras el nacimiento es la personalidad , un termino juridico, no la consideración de ser humano, que existe desde el momento que el espermatozoide y el ovulo se juntan y crean el genoma de un individuo.



Pero es que celebrar con alegría que se hagan abortos es como celebrar con alegría que se hagan histerectomías o emasculaciones; son experiencias traumáticas, que dejan huella, que afectan a la reproducción del ser humano y que si bien pueden ser necesarias como último recurso en ciertas circunstancias, en ningún caso deben ser tomadas a la ligera, y mucho menos celebradas con alborozo (salvo por deficientes mentales o malvados). 

Es como lo de la promoción y exaltación de la disforia de genero (si tal cosa existe); es como celebrar el trastorno disociativo de personalidad o la esquizofrenia. 

Me resulta francamente incomprensible que prosperen ese tipo de grupos que en vez de dar apoyo a esos seres desafortunados y ayudarles a superar su infortunio, les incitan a alegrarse de padecer el mal que les aflige.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## ueee3 (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> El que derrapa eres tú.
> Yo respondo a gente que dice barbaridades como que el aborto es cosa de las feministas de nuestros días. ¿Ves ahora la pertinencia de la respuesta o aún no?
> No sé qué te pasa en la cabeza que no entiendes lo que se escribe, y mira que es fácil.



Cómo no, te limitas a decir "no, eso eres tú, gñe" y proyectarte. Yo sí te lo he puesto fácil: te he puesto dos preguntas que se respondían con un sí o con un no, y no te has atrevido a contestar a ninguna de ellas.

Y más fácil todavía, la pregunta era la misma, pero aplicada a mensajes distintos tuyos:

"¿Y eso es un argumento a favor del aborto?"

A ver si esta vez te atreves. Lo de las feministas que dices en todo caso aplica para el segundo mensaje, no para el primero.


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


>



Teclea en youtube "Fundamentos filosóficos del aborto", y te aparecerán vídeos que te aportarán argumentos en favor (no del aborto, porque no creo que nadie lo desee), sino a favor del derecho de la mujer a decidir sobre su propio cuerpo, dentro de ciertos plazos y límites.


----------



## ueee3 (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Porque tú lo digas.
> Puede que a partir del momento en que el feto es viable fuera del útero de la madre, sí. Antes, de ninguna manera.
> Ni desde un punto de vista científico, ni desde el punto de vista filosófico.



Pero qué puto subnormal. Lanzas afirmaciones dogmáticas así porque sí, por tus cojones morenos. Y evidentemente no eres capaz de defenderlas... la inteligencia no te da para tanto. Sólo para graznar como un pato y lanzar patochadas, pero no te pidamos que seas capaz de justificarlas.

Porque, ¿puedes explicar por qué desde un punto de vista científico no es asesinato? ¿Y por qué desde un punto de vista filosófico? No, claro que no. 

Encima dices al principio "puede que a partir de tal sea asesinato", como dudando si en ese caso será asesinato, o tampoco. ¿Y una vez nacido, o ahí das margen de duda o tiempo de descuento? Menudo alcornoque hijo de puta.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Teclea en youtube "Fundamentos filosóficos del aborto", y te aparecerán vídeos que te aportarán argumentos en favor (no del aborto, porque no creo que nadie lo desee), sino a favor del derecho de la mujer a decidir sobre su propio cuerpo, dentro de ciertos plazos y límites.



Cuelga aquí el enlace, como yo hago con los míos, puto vago.


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Cómo no, te limitas a decir "no, eso eres tú, gñe" y proyectarte. Yo sí te lo he puesto fácil: te he puesto dos preguntas que se respondían con un sí o con un no, y no te has atrevido a contestar a ninguna de ellas.
> 
> Y más fácil todavía, la pregunta era la misma, pero aplicada a mensajes distintos tuyos:
> 
> ...



Tus limitaciones son infinitas.

Por lo demás, no sé por qué entras a responder mis posts, sabiendo como sabes que no te soporto. Y sabiendo como sabes que no me interesa debatir contigo, te considero limitado, con trastornos y muchísimos problemas y complejos que siempre acaba vertiendo mierdas y frustraciones en el foro.

Los argumentos para el aborto ya los he mencionado en muchos de mis posts, y francamente, paso de repetírtelos. Ve a una biblioteca y busca libros sobre los fundamentos éticos y filosóficos del derecho de la mujer a decidir sobre su propio cuerpo.
Los factores pobreza o precariedad, son secundarios al fundamental que es la autonomía sobre el propio cuerpo, que es argumento central, pero que podrían empujar a la mujer a decidirse a abortar.
Y con esto, doy por terminado todo debate contigo. Me gustaría muchísimo que me ignoraras porque no me aportas nada positivo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Cuelga aquí el enlace, como yo hago con los míos, puto vago.



Búscalos, tú, retrasado.
¿O no sabes?
Y sino tecléalo en google, que te saldrán incluso libros, de esos que no sueles leer porque te dan miedo. Libros como algunos de María Zambrano.


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> ¿DENTRO DE QUE? los plazos se han acabado, vamos a ver maricon tu nunca tienes ningun plazo, cuando te digo en la cara que eres un maricon de mierda, que piensas cuando te lo dicen ? como se que eres escoria te dire tu respuesta NINGUNA, pues con una guarra lo mismo.



¿Los plazos se han acabado? ¿Tú en qué mundo vives?

Lo que hay actualmente en España es una ley de plazos.


----------



## ueee3 (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¡Cuánto desbarre!
> 
> A ver, si la mujer NO está dispuesta a prestar su cuerpo para una gestación, no puedes obligarla.
> Porque obligarle a gestar es como obligar a alguien a donar un riñón, o a vacunarse, ... ¿lo entiendes?
> ...



Que la mujer pueda considerarse que resulte perjudicada de una acción, no implica que dicha acción deje de considerarse asesinato. ¿No te das cuenta de tus mierda de argumentos? Evidentemente entre líneas estás diciendo "como a la mujer le cuesta un esfuerzo, no digamos que es asesinato. Porque si lo hiciéramos ya no podríamos permitírselo".

Por lo demás, no, obligar a gestar no es como obligar a donar un riñón. Lo primero es pasivo, lo segundo, activo.

Y la mujer por norma general se ha puesto en esa situación ella solita, quedarse embarazada no suele ser algo inevitable.


----------



## stoker31 (25 Jun 2022)

Joder con el rojales asesino del op.

Una mujer no tiene 'derecho' a abortar por el simple hecho de que cuando hay embarazo no hay un sólo cuerpo, no debería haber un sólo sujeto con derechos. Como el nasciturus aún no ha nacido y no tiene voz, ha venido la pijoprogresia a decir que las asesinas tienen derecho a decidir lo que sale de su cuerpo.

Hace poco pregunté a una pro-death que si tiene el derecho legal a decidir lo que sale de su cuerpo sin tener en cuenta (legalmente) la opinión del padre biológico, también debería tener la obligación legal de financiar aquello que saliera de su cuerpo, independientemente de si decidía o no abortar... Entró en bucle la chortina, creo que incluso saco el comodín de Franco.

Enviado desde mi 2201116TG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ueee3 (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Tus limitaciones son infinitas.
> 
> Por lo demás, no sé por qué entras a responder mis posts, sabiendo como sabes que no te soporto. Y sabiendo como sabes que no me interesa debatir contigo, te considero limitado, con trastornos y muchísimos problemas y complejos que siempre acaba vertiendo mierdas y frustraciones en el foro.
> 
> ...



Tal y como he dicho antes:
Cómo no, te limitas a decir "no, eso eres tú, gñe" y proyectarte. 

Eso de empezar diciendo "tus limitaciones son infinitas" es muy propio tuyo... una patochada grandilocuente, falsa y absurda en sí misma, aun antes de saber de qué persona hablas y de que en realidad te proyectas, que denota tus complejos ante mí. Eres un triste payaso subnormal que no sabes ya dónde esconderte.

Además te dije que te había hecho dos preguntas, y por supuesto sigues sin contestarlas.

Me remites a libros... ¿se puede ser más puto payaso y pedante? Vete tú a leer libros, subnormal, y deja el foro para los mayores si eres incapaz de defender con palabras tus propias afirmaciones.

Por lo demás...  por lo menos por una vez has sido sincero diciendo que no me soportas y tal y cual... aunque no sé por qué dices que debería importarme lo más mínimo que lloriquees. Pero eso sí, eso de que no te hago ningún bien, estás equivocado: quieres decir que no te hago sentir bien, diciéndote las verdades a la cara. Que no es lo mismo, puto tarado petulante y subnormal.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Siempre va a haber gente que dé argumentos para no abortar. A partir de cierto número de semanas es una auténtica atrocidad.
> Pero no puedes negar la autonomía sobre su propio cuerpo a una mujer. Esa es otra barbaridad.
> Por eso se alcanza un compromiso entre los intereses de la mujer y los del feto, estableciendo unos plazos para abortar.
> *Aun así, repito, lo ideal es, por supuesto no llegar a abortar y utilizar métodos anticonceptivos seguros y eficaces.*



Pero que no te das cuenta, tonto del haba, que el facilitar el aborto va en contra del uso de métodos anticonceptivos, y añade una presión brutalísima a las jovencitas, para ser persuadidas, por chicos, pero también por chicas "mayores", para que tengan relaciones sexuales a edades muy prematuras, para las que no están psíquicamente preparadas?

Sabes quien gana con todas estas leyes abortistas, que supuestamente buscan favorecer a la mujer? Gana el Macarra, el Malote, el Johnny Pollatatuada, que puede usar la facilidad del aborto, para presionar a las chiquillas a que se bajen las bragas, total, si después quedas embarazada, abortas y aquí no ha pasado nada!!

El facilitar el aborto hará que haya mas embarazos no deseados, y mas relaciones sexuales inseguras y arriesgadas.... venga, nena, que soy tu Johnny, venga, vamo a hacerlo, o es que eré una niña? No me dijiste que era ya una mujé? El Johnny no pierde el tiempo con niñatas, y tu no eres una niñata, verdad? Venga va, cari, que no paza ná! Que a pelito te va a gustar mas, y si te queas preñaita siempre puede abortá!!

Mas presión para la mujer, menos responsabilidad para el Johnny, mas argumentos para Johnny para presionarlas y poderselas follar.... todo gracias al Feminismo y al Ministerio de Igualdá!!


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pero qué puto subnormal. Lanzas afirmaciones dogmáticas así porque sí, por tus cojones morenos. Y evidentemente no eres capaz de defenderlas... la inteligencia no te da para tanto. Sólo para graznar como un pato y lanzar patochadas, pero no te pidamos que seas capaz de justificarlas.
> 
> Porque, ¿puedes explicar por qué desde un punto de vista científico no es asesinato? ¿Y por qué desde un punto de vista filosófico? No, claro que no.
> 
> Encima dices al principio "puede que a partir de tal sea asesinato", como dudando si en ese caso será asesinato, o tampoco. ¿Y una vez nacido, o ahí das margen de duda o tiempo de descuento? Menudo alcornoque hijo de puta.



Mira, el retrasado que solo sabe repetir:

SUBNORMAL, EJ QUE ERES UN SUBNORMAL, EJ QUEEEE, 

Y solo te falta añadir: "NO ME TOMÉ LA MEDICACIÓN Y ESTOY TOTALMENTE DESQUICIADO".

HIJOS de puta sois tu madre y tú, que de casta le viene al galgo.
Tú lo que eres es un retrasado masoca al que le gusta que lo humillen en público, por eso respondes a mis posts, para que te humille, como ya hice decenas de veces.
No te cansas y vienes a por más, encima de retrasado, trastornado.

Y tan limitado que las cosas hay que repetírselas mil veces. ¡Qué cansino, por favor!

A ver retrasadito, te lo diré una vez más a ver si esta lo pillas: LA JUSTIFICACIÓN FILOSÓFICA DEL ABORTO ES EL DERECHO DE LA MUJER (y de todo ser humano) a decidir sobre su propio cuerpo. ¿Lo pillas?
La base filosófica es LA AUTONOMÍA DEL PROPIO CUERPO. ¿Lo pillas o aún no?
Y la base científica es el límite de supervivencia fuera del útero humano. ¿Lo pillas ahora o aún no?

MI CI es unas 10 veces superior al tuyo.


----------



## ueee3 (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Mira, el retrasado que solo sabe repetir:
> 
> SUBNORMAL, EJ QUE ERES UN SUBNORMAL, EJ QUEEEE,
> 
> ...



No, hijo de la gran puta es lo que eres tú, subnormal. Te jode que te llame subnormal, y te desquicias, así te muestras, y encima te proyectas acusándome a mí...  te has pasado el 90% de tu mensaje soltando insultos y proyecciones, menudo payaso ridículo eres. ¿No ves que hasta tú mismo has dicho en un mensaje que no me soportas, que "no te hago bien" y que por favor te meta en el ignore?  Te ha faltado poner un audio llorando desconsoladamente, rata inmunda. Si alguien molesta a este foro, es una rata tarada, inmoral y subnormal como tú, y no, yo al contrario que tú no te estoy insultando. Te estoy definiendo.

Por lo demás, dices que por fin has puesto el argumento filosófico, LO CUAL ES COMO SE VEÍA VENIR QUE HARÍAS ES ABSURDO Y MENTIRA. PORQUE EN ESE ARGUMENTO EN NADA SEÑALAS EL MOMENTO EN QUE EL FETO PUEDE VALERSE POR SÍ SOLO O NO FUERA DEL ÚTERO, QUE ES LO QUE DIJISTE CUANDO NOMBRASTE QUE TENÍAS UN ARGUMENTO CIENTÍFICO Y OTRO FILOSÓFICO.

O SEA QUE EL ARGUMENTO FILOSÓFICO QUE HAS TRAÍDO, AL MARGEN DE SER PURA MIERDA, NI SIQUIERA CONCUERDA CON TU MENSAJE ANTERIOR ASÍ QUE NO VOY A ENTRAR NI A REFUTARLO. 

TE DOY OTRA OPORTUNIDAD:
A VER SI ESTA VEZ ERES CAPAZ DE DAR UN ARGUMENTO FILOSÓFICO QUE HAGA REFERENCIA AL MENSAJE EN QUE LO DIJISTE, HABLANDO DE PLAZOS DEL FETO. QUE ERES TAN INÚTIL QUE TE TENGO QUE AYUDAR YO A QUE GUARDEN COHERENCIA ENTRE SÍ TUS MENSAJES.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Búscalos, tú, retrasado.
> ¿O no sabes?
> Y sino tecléalo en google, que te saldrán incluso libros, de esos que no sueles leer porque te dan miedo. Libros como algunos de María Zambrano.



No veníamos aquí a debatir sobre el aborto?

Lo has dicho tu antes, no?

Pues venga, pon aquí tus argumentos, y deja de soltar una falacia tras otra!!


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Pero que no te das cuenta, tonto del haba, que el facilitar el aborto va en contra del uso de métodos anticonceptivos, y añade una presión brutalísima a las jovencitas, para ser persuadidas, por chicos, pero también por chicas "mayores", para que tengan relaciones sexuales a edades muy prematuras, para las que no están psíquicamente preparadas?
> 
> Sabes quien gana con todas estas leyes abortistas, que supuestamente buscan favorecer a la mujer? Gana el Macarra, el Malote, el Johnny Pollatatuada, que puede usar la facilidad del aborto, para presionar a las chiquillas a que se bajen las bragas, total, si después quedas embarazada, abortas y aquí no ha pasado nada!!
> 
> ...



Tontos del haba tu puta madre y tú.
A mí me respetas. Eso para empezar.
Y para continuar, ninguna mujer aborta alegremente, incluso las más chonis lo pasan mal. Esa mierda de que utilizan el aborto como método anticonceptivo es un mantra que te acabas de inventar. No hay nada que pruebe tal cosa, excepto quizá en mujeres ya adultas que abortaron varias veces. Pero en general, la gente no usa el aborto como método anticonceptivo. Esa es una aberración.
Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que existe la píldora del día después. Es decir, que aunque la Jenny se deje convencer por el Jonny de que pueden follar a pelito, ella puede tomar precauciones antes de llegar al aborto.
El aborto no tiene nada que ver con iniciar las relaciones a edades tempranas, puesto que los métodos anticonceptivos hoy en día están al alcance de todos y las que desean mantener relaciones de manera segura, los usan desde muy temprana edad.


----------



## ueee3 (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Tontos del haba tu puta madre y tú.
> A mí me respetas. Eso para empezar.



Y hasta aquí he leído ese mensaje con el que le respondías a @Joaquim. Tarado subnormal, o tarada subnormal, a ti no te respeta nadie porque eres escoria que no se lo merece. Ya te lo hemos dicho muchos y que no te entre sólo da buena cuenta de lo tarada y subnormal que eres.

Esas maneras de empezar el mensaje, precisamente de un engendro como tú que es capaz de llenar mensajes enteros de puros insultos sin aportar nada, demuestran lo tarado y despreciable (en el sentido literal de la palabra) que eres.

Me queda la duda de por qué entre lloriqueos me pediste que te metiera en el ignore, en vez de hacerlo tú. No sé si como parte de tu taradez esté el no meter en el ignore a nadie y contribuir a ensuciar el foro así, escoria.

Na, es más sencillo, tiene una explicación dentro de lo tarado que eres, pero no es ésa.

Pero te dejo a ti que respondas: *¿Cómo eres tan tarado de pedir a otro forero que te ignore en vez de ignorarlo tú a él?*

Por no entrar claro en otra pregunta, que es: *¿Cómo eres tan tarado de decirle a otro forero que lo ibas a ignorar y no responder más y seguir como el desquiciado tarado e idiota que eres respondiendo a todos y cada uno de sus mensajes?*


----------



## Joaquim (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Tontos del haba tu puta madre y tú.
> A mí me respetas. Eso para empezar.
> Y para continuar, ninguna mujer aborta alegremente, incluso las más chonis lo pasan mal. Esa mierda de que utilizan el aborto como método anticonceptivo es un mantra que te acabas de inventar. No hay nada que pruebe tal cosa, excepto quizá en mujeres ya adultas que abortaron varias veces. Pero en general, la gente no usa el aborto como método anticonceptivo. Esa es una aberración.
> Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que existe la píldora del día después. Es decir, que aunque la Jenny se deje convencer por el Jonny de que pueden follar a pelito, ella puede tomar precauciones antes de llegar al aborto.
> El aborto no tiene nada que ver con iniciar las relaciones a edades tempranas, puesto que los métodos anticonceptivos hoy en día están al alcance de todos y las que desean mantener relaciones de manera segura, los usan desde muy temprana edad.



A ver gilipollas, tu me has faltado también al respeto, pero de forma pomposa, como hacéis los progres, yo voy de cara porque tengo mas cojones.

Ahora me vas a negar que el hecho de que se pueda abortar no es un elemento de presión a la mujer para follar a pelito y sin protección; tu eres imbécil, y te has creído que aquí nosotros lo somos también, y estás muy equivocado, retrasado!!


----------



## Charbonnier (25 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...



Hay un principio natural.
Contra acción, reacción. O la ley del péndulo. 
Todas estas mierdas actuales van a dar el efecto contrario, de forma violenta. Se está gestando. Tanta anormalidad es imposible.
Lo malonque muchas veces se pierde el termino medio.


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> No, hijo de la gran puta es lo que eres tú, subnormal. Te jode que te llame subnormal, y te desquicias, así te muestras, y encima te proyectas acusándome a mí...  menudo payaso ridículo eres. ¿No ves que hasta tú mismo has dicho en un mensaje que no me soportas, que "no te hago bien" y que por favor te meta en el ignore?  Te ha faltado poner un audio llorando desconsoladamente, rata inmunda.
> 
> Por lo demás, dices que por fin has puesto el argumento filosófico, LO CUAL ES COMO SE VEÍA VENIR ABSURDO Y MENTIRA. PORQUE EN ESE ARGUMENTO EN NADA SEÑALAS EL MOMENTO EN QUE EL FETO PUEDE VALERSE POR SÍ SOLO O NO FUERA DEL ÚTERO, QUE ES LO QUE DIJISTE CUANDO NOMBRASTE QUE TENÍAS UN ARGUMENTO CIENTÍFICO Y OTRO FILOSÓFICO.
> 
> ...



Desquiciado eres tú, gilipollas, que llevas en tratamiento psiquiátrico decenas de años.
Y no, no aportas nada positivo, y no te soporto. Pero el desquiciado eres tú. Eres tú el que se desquicia, no los demás.
Es más, creo que medio foro ya te tiene en el ignore.
Y yo no te soporto, pero TÚ ME ODIAS, se nota un montón. Ese odio es el que te está destruyendo.
Háztelo mirar, porque es grave.
Yo no lloro nada, mequetrefe. Te digo la verdad, no te soporto porque te considero ESCORIA. ES desprecio.
Tú sin embargo, me odias porque siempre te muelo a zaskas.

El argumento FILOSÓFICO que te aporto es un argumento sostenido por grandes filósofos. ¿Sabes qué es un filósofo? ¿Leíste alguno en tu mísera existencia, tarado?

Así que, vas y debates con ellos, a ver si te dan mil zaskas más y te humillan hasta que te desquicies totalmente que te falta el canto de un duro.
El argumento científico es el límite de viabilidad del feto, que está en torno a las 22-24 semanas, que coincide justo con el plazo para abortar en caso de malformaciones. Que es lo que no hizo tu madre, por lo que se ve, para desgracia para ella, que lleva toda la vida cambiándote el pañal y limpiándote las babas.

Y sí, el argumento filosófico es coherente con lo que expliqué anteriormente porque es la autonomía sobre el propio cuerpo la que permite a la mujer tomar una decisión u otra en función de las circunstancias.
¿Lo entiendes o necesitas un planito?
Mi CI es como 10 veces el tuyo. No vengas a por más que me da pena dejar el nivel del betún una vez más.


----------



## ueee3 (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> MI CI es unas 10 veces superior al tuyo.



Yo como no soy un pomposo tarado como tú, digo la verdad, sin hipérboles absurdas que no sabemos si denotan tu taradez o tu ignorancia. Y es que mi C.I. probablemente doble al tuyo. Sí, "sólo" 2 veces superior. Quizás 1.5. Nada de 10. Sólo un bobo acomplejado y tarado diría lo de 10.


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Te vuelvo a repetir que cuando te pille marica abortista sabras de mi, pero los guarros como tu callan, solo a ostias hablan, pero yo te hare hablar hijo de la gran puta



Abuelo, tómate la pastilla y a dormir.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Tontos del haba tu puta madre y tú.
> A mí me respetas. Eso para empezar.
> Y para continuar, ninguna mujer aborta alegremente, incluso las más chonis lo pasan mal. Esa mierda de que utilizan el aborto como método anticonceptivo es un mantra que te acabas de inventar. No hay nada que pruebe tal cosa, excepto quizá en mujeres ya adultas que abortaron varias veces. Pero en general, la gente no usa el aborto como método anticonceptivo. Esa es una aberración.
> Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que existe la píldora del día después. Es decir, que aunque la Jenny se deje convencer por el Jonny de que pueden follar a pelito, ella puede tomar precauciones antes de llegar al aborto.
> *El aborto no tiene nada que ver con iniciar las relaciones a edades tempranas, puesto que los métodos anticonceptivos hoy en día están al alcance de todos y las que desean mantener relaciones de manera segura, los usan desde muy temprana edad.*



Pedazo de subnormal, si los jóvenes fueran tan responsables practicando sexo como tu dices, no habría el índice de embarazos no deseados, y consecuentemente de abortos, que tenemos hoy en día.


----------



## ueee3 (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Desquiciado eres tú, gilipollas, que llevas en tratamiento psiquiátrico decenas de años.
> Y no, no aportas nada positivo, y no te soporto. Pero el desquiciado eres tú. Eres tú el que se desquicia, no los demás.
> Es más, creo que medio foro ya te tiene en el ignore.
> Y yo no te soporto, pero TÚ ME ODIAS, se nota un montón. Ese odio es el que te está destruyendo.
> ...



Oye, sin leer nada de tu mierda, histérica, respóndeme a esto que puse y no hiciste:
Me queda la duda de por qué entre lloriqueos me pediste que te metiera en el ignore, en vez de hacerlo tú. No sé si como parte de tu taradez esté el no meter en el ignore a nadie y contribuir a ensuciar el foro así, escoria.

Na, es más sencillo, tiene una explicación dentro de lo tarado que eres, pero no es ésa.

Pero te dejo a ti que respondas: ¿Cómo eres tan tarado de pedir a otro forero que te ignore en vez de ignorarlo tú a él?

Por no entrar claro en otra pregunta, que es: ¿Cómo eres tan tarado de decirle a otro forero que lo ibas a ignorar y no responder más y seguir como el desquiciado tarado e idiota que eres respondiendo a todos y cada uno de sus mensajes?


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Yo como no soy un pomposo tarado como tú, digo la verdad, sin hipérboles absurdas que no sabemos si denotan tu taradez o tu ignorancia. Y es que mi C.I. probablemente doble al tuyo. Sí, "sólo" 2 veces superior. Quizás 1.5. Nada de 10. Sólo un bobo acomplejado y tarado diría lo de 10.



Es que tu CI debe andar por 40, por eso te cagas encima.


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Pedazo de subnormal, si los jóvenes fueran tan responsables practicando sexo como tu dices, no habría el índice de embarazos no deseados, y consecuentemente de abortos, que tenemos hoy en día.



Otro al que doblar o triplicar el CI es facilísimo.
A ver, retrasado, ¿no te das cuenta que la mayoría de mujeres que abortan NOOOOO son adolescentes sino veinteañeras y treintañeras?
No son jovenzuelas. Suelen ser mujeres ya adultas. 
Lee algo, a ver si dejas de hacer el ridículo, coño, que da pena leerte.


----------



## ueee3 (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Es que tu CI debe andar por 40, por eso te cagas encima.



Subnormal, si mi CI fuera de 40, aparte de que el tuyo entonces sería de 15, es que obviamente tú jamás podrías ni soñar con tener 10 veces más. Ni aritmética básica sabes. Como dije, sólo un bobo acomplejado diría lo de 10.

Pero no te pierdas con tus propias idioteces, tarado. Que ya ha quedado asentado que yo tengo 1.5 o 2 veces más C.I. que tú, que tú tendrás 10 veces más que una cabra, con suerte.


----------



## ueee3 (25 Jun 2022)

Por supuesto, no has respondido tampoco a este mensaje sobre tu "argumento filosófico", escoria con ínfulas:

No, hijo de la gran puta es lo que eres tú, subnormal. Te jode que te llame subnormal, y te desquicias, así te muestras, y encima te proyectas acusándome a mí...  te has pasado el 90% de tu mensaje soltando insultos y proyecciones, menudo payaso ridículo eres. ¿No ves que hasta tú mismo has dicho en un mensaje que no me soportas, que "no te hago bien" y que por favor te meta en el ignore?  Te ha faltado poner un audio llorando desconsoladamente, rata inmunda. Si alguien molesta a este foro, es una rata tarada, inmoral y subnormal como tú, y no, yo al contrario que tú no te estoy insultando. Te estoy definiendo.

Por lo demás, dices que por fin has puesto el argumento filosófico, LO CUAL ES COMO SE VEÍA VENIR QUE HARÍAS ES ABSURDO Y MENTIRA. PORQUE EN ESE ARGUMENTO EN NADA SEÑALAS EL MOMENTO EN QUE EL FETO PUEDE VALERSE POR SÍ SOLO O NO FUERA DEL ÚTERO, QUE ES LO QUE DIJISTE CUANDO NOMBRASTE QUE TENÍAS UN ARGUMENTO CIENTÍFICO Y OTRO FILOSÓFICO.

O SEA QUE EL ARGUMENTO FILOSÓFICO QUE HAS TRAÍDO, AL MARGEN DE SER PURA MIERDA, NI SIQUIERA CONCUERDA CON TU MENSAJE ANTERIOR ASÍ QUE NO VOY A ENTRAR NI A REFUTARLO. 

TE DOY OTRA OPORTUNIDAD:
A VER SI ESTA VEZ ERES CAPAZ DE DAR UN ARGUMENTO FILOSÓFICO QUE HAGA REFERENCIA AL MENSAJE EN QUE LO DIJISTE, HABLANDO DE PLAZOS DEL FETO. QUE ERES TAN INÚTIL QUE TE TENGO QUE AYUDAR YO A QUE GUARDEN COHERENCIA ENTRE SÍ TUS MENSAJES.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Otro al que doblar o triplicar el CI es facilísimo.
> A ver, retrasado, ¿no te das cuenta que la mayoría de mujeres que abortan NOOOOO son adolescentes sino veinteañeras y treintañeras?
> No son jovenzuelas. Suelen ser mujeres ya adultas.
> Lee algo, a ver si dejas de hacer el ridículo, coño, que da pena leerte.



Ves, tu dices que me triplicas en CI, pomposo, yo en lugar de esto te llamo imbécil y acabo antes.    

Me hacéis mucha gracia los putos progres, siempre vais presumiendo de racionales, y de un alto CI, y después sois mas tontos que el haba y os dejais llevar por las emociones!! 

Ves, ahora me dices que mi argumento no vale, porque la mayoría de adolescentes son veinteañeras y treintañeras; pero que no te das cuenta que eso no significa que no haya adolescentes que aborten, pedazo de subnormal? Ves, sin pomposidad, subnormal, así de claro te lo digo, retrasado!!


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Oye, sin leer nada de tu mierda, histérica, respóndeme a esto que puse y no hiciste:
> Me queda la duda de por qué entre lloriqueos me pediste que te metiera en el ignore, en vez de hacerlo tú. No sé si como parte de tu taradez esté el no meter en el ignore a nadie y contribuir a ensuciar el foro así, escoria.
> 
> Na, es más sencillo, tiene una explicación dentro de lo tarado que eres, pero no es ésa.
> ...



YA TE HAS RAYADO. No tardaste ni tres mensajes.
El debate era sobre el aborto. Y como mis respuestas ya te dejaron nokeado, ahora saltas con la historia del ignore.
Te pregunté por qué no me ignorabas. Y no respondiste. Así que, mira bien quién es el tarado aquí porque igual lo eres tú.
Yo te ignoro hasta el punto de que si no te metes en mis posts o conversaciones, YO PASO DE TI.
Eres tú el tarado que viene a por collejas. Eres tan tarado que sabiendo que vas a recibir zaskas entras a por ellos.
Te owneo casi siempre, y siempre vienes a por más, ¿por qué? ¿además de retrasado eres masoca y trastornado?

En cuanto al otro forero al que le dije que iba a ignorar, no sé a qué forero te refieres. En todo caso, no es asunto tuyo. Digo yo. Yo ignoro a quien quiero y contesto cuando me da la gana. Faltaría más.


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Ves, tu dices que me triplicas en CI, pomposo, yo en lugar de esto te llamo imbécil y acabo antes.
> 
> Me hacéis mucha gracia los putos progres, siempre vais presumiendo de racionales, y de un alto CI, y después sois mas tontos que el haba y os dejais llevar por las emociones!!
> 
> Ves, ahora me dices que mi argumento no vale, porque la mayoría de adolescentes son veinteañeras y treintañeras; pero que no te das cuenta que eso no significa que no haya adolescentes que aborten, pedazo de subnormal? Ves, sin pomposidad, subnormal, así de claro te lo digo, retrasado!!



A ver, retrasado, hablas de Jennis que se tiran al Jonny como las principales protagonistas del aborto en España, Y NO LO SON.
Es todo lo que te respondí.
¿Entiendes o no?
Hay adolescentes que abortan, pero no son mayoría, ni muchísimo menos. Son más bien escasas.
Por lo que tus argumentos se disuelven como azucarillos. ¿Lo sigues o no?


----------



## ueee3 (25 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Ves, tu dices que me triplicas en CI, pomposo, yo en lugar de esto te llamo imbécil y acabo antes.
> 
> Me hacéis mucha gracia los putos progres, siempre vais presumiendo de racionales, y de un alto CI, y después sois mas tontos que el haba y os dejais llevar por las emociones!!
> 
> Ves, ahora me dices que mi argumento no vale, porque la mayoría de adolescentes son veinteañeras y treintañeras; pero que no te das cuenta que eso no significa que no haya adolescentes que aborten, pedazo de subnormal? Ves, sin pomposidad, subnormal, así de claro te lo digo, retrasado!!



La definición de progre es demasiado líquida y siempre sujeta a interpretaciones, pero pomposo, tarado, subnormal y retrasado, le va como anillo al dedo.

No sé si te has fijado en que aún no ha sido capaz de dar su argumento filosófico, vinculándolo al plazo del feto ése que dijo. Y si es que ahí se marcó un farol pues que lo admita, que diga que no tiene ningún argumento filosófico para eso.

Es escoria, y la verdad, en un foro medio normal hace tiempo habría sido baneado. Lo haga queriendo o sin querer acaba enmierdando los hilos en los que toca, y todos vemos lo escoria subnormal que es, lo tarado hijo de puta que es, pero ahí sigue lloriqueando y buscando la autoestimita perdida...


----------



## ueee3 (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> YA TE HAS RAYADO. No tardaste ni tres mensajes.
> El debate era sobre el aborto. Y como mis respuestas ya te dejaron nokeado, ahora saltas con la historia del ignore.
> Te pregunté por qué no me ignorabas. Y no respondiste.



Y ahí dejé de leer, puto mentiroso. Tú no me preguntaste por qué no te ignoraba, ME PEDISTE QUE TE IGNORARA. ¿SE TE HA OLVIDADO LO QUE TÚ MISMO ESCRIBISTE, O MIENTES COMO UN TARADO DESQUICIADO, UNA VEZ MÁS?

Escrito está todo... a ver si eres capaz de contestar a algo, aunque ya ha quedado claro que eres una plañidera acomplejada, entre mentirosa y subnormal.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Subnormal, si mi CI fuera de 40, aparte de que el tuyo entonces sería de 15, es que obviamente tú jamás podrías ni soñar con tener 10 veces más. Ni aritmética básica sabes. Como dije, sólo un bobo acomplejado diría lo de 10.
> 
> Pero no te pierdas con tus propias idioteces, tarado. Que ya ha quedado asentado que yo tengo 1.5 o 2 veces más C.I. que tú, que tú tendrás 10 veces más que una cabra, con suerte.



Se creen muy racionales e inteligentes, y solo saben repetir consignas como loros, insultar, reaccionar de forma histérica, y hacer los llorones dejándose llevar por las emociones.

Se creen que repetir como un loro lo que les dictan sus líderes es de ser inteligente; bueno, eso fue la milonga que les contó el Maestro o Maestra Funcivago en el Carcelégio Público, y los tontos del haba se lo creyeron.... yo mando, tu obedeces, y yo te recompenso diciendote que eres mú inteligeeenteee!!


----------



## Yomismita (25 Jun 2022)

Spock dijo:


> Según la historiografía clásica y del siglo XIX, los sacrificios preferidos por Moloch eran los niños (véase rito molk), especialmente los bebés.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BLANCO Y EN BOTELLA 

El que tenga ojos, que vea.


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Oye, sin leer nada de tu mierda, histérica, respóndeme a esto que puse y no hiciste:
> Me queda la duda de por qué entre lloriqueos me pediste que te metiera en el ignore, en vez de hacerlo tú. No sé si como parte de tu taradez esté el no meter en el ignore a nadie y contribuir a ensuciar el foro así, escoria.
> 
> Na, es más sencillo, tiene una explicación dentro de lo tarado que eres, pero no es ésa.
> ...




YO TE IGNORO SIEMPRE, siempre. Hasta el punto de que solo contesto, cuando entras a insultar y a decir sandeces respondiendo a uno de mis posts.

Así que, tío, háztelo mirar, porque no sabes ni qué significa IGNORAR.
Lógicamente si vienes a meterte conmigo, te doy de collejas hasta en el paladar.
¿Lo entiendes ahora o eres tan retrasado que no?

Debes tener un problema mental muy serio.


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Se creen muy racionales e inteligentes, y solo saben repetir consignas como loros, insultar, reaccionar de forma histérica, y hacer los llorones dejándose llevar por las emociones.
> 
> Se creen que repetir como un loro lo que les dictan sus líderes es de ser inteligente, bueno, eso fue la milonga que les contó el Maestro o Maestra Funcivago en el Carcelégio Público, y los tontos del haba se lo creyeron.... yo mando, tu obedeces, y yo te recompenso diciendote que eres mú inteligeeenteee!!



Blablabla, ... mierda, más mierda.
Una vez que se acabaron los argumentos empezamos a soltar kaka, culo, pedo y pis.
Soy inteligente porque mi trabajo lo exige. No podría desempeñarlo si no lo fuera.
Aparte de eso, he leído algún librito, no como otros que con llamar despectivamente al colegio, ya se creen que lo tienen todo solucionado, burricie incluida.
Mira bien quién insulta a quién.


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Yo como no soy un pomposo tarado como tú, digo la verdad, sin hipérboles absurdas que no sabemos si denotan tu taradez o tu ignorancia. Y es que mi C.I. probablemente doble al tuyo. Sí, "sólo" 2 veces superior. Quizás 1.5. Nada de 10. Sólo un bobo acomplejado y tarado diría lo de 10.



Ahora lo tengo más que claro: Tú estás muy mal de la puta cabeza.


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Pero se acerca tu final bastardo todo llega y cuando se sepa iras al infierno al instante, no tendras tiempo ni por la derecha ni por la izquierda, sera tu momento despedazado por completo.



La pastilla, abuelo. La pastilla, que se le va la cabeza.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (25 Jun 2022)

que le impide a una violada ir a tomar la pildora del dia despues?...


----------



## Joaquim (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> A ver, retrasado, hablas de Jennis que se tiran al Jonny *como las principales protagonistas del aborto en España, *Y NO LO SON.
> Es todo lo que te respondí.
> ¿Entiendes o no?
> Hay adolescentes que abortan, pero no son mayoría, ni muchísimo menos. Son más bien escasas.
> Por lo que tus argumentos se disuelven como azucarillos. ¿Lo sigues o no?



Aquí ya, como no tienes argumentos, te inventas cosas; lo que he dicho, y cualquiera lo puede comprobar, es que ahora los Alfas, el Johnny entre ellos, que son el 20% de hombress que desean sexualmente las mujeres, tendrán un buen argumento para poderlas desvirgar a pelito, apelando a que no deben de tener miedo de quedarse embarazadas, pudiendo abortar tan facilmente, como argumento; y no solo a las Jennys y a las Chonis, también a esas que después se montarán en el Carrussel, y estarán abortando como la que va a cagar a los 20 y a los 30.

Ale, sigue inventándote bulos, que mas quedas en evidencia, "inteligente", que ya vemos aquí como demuestra tu "Alto CI", venga, que la seño te va a poner una pegatina mas en tu carpetita por haber sido un niño bueno y obediente!!


----------



## Joaquim (25 Jun 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> que le impide a una violada ir a tomar la pildora del dia despues?...



Eso se debería de hacer de oficio a toda mujer que haya sido violada, al igual que el test de paternidad a todo recién nacido.


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> No lo entiendes hijo de la gran puta progre?, asi sera hijo de perra, es facil que eso pase........en el futuro



Que sí abuelo, que vamos a morir todos. Venga, a dormir.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## Joaquim (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Blablabla, ... mierda, más mierda.
> Una vez que se acabaron los argumentos empezamos a soltar kaka, culo, pedo y pis.
> Soy inteligente porque mi trabajo lo exige. No podría desempeñarlo si no lo fuera.
> Aparte de eso, he leído algún librito, no como otros que con llamar despectivamente al colegio, ya se creen que lo tienen todo solucionado, burricie incluida.
> Mira bien quién insulta a quién.



Eres tan idiota que me acabas de dar la razón y ni te has dado cuenta!!


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Aquí ya, como no tienes argumentos, te inventas cosas; lo que he dicho, y cualquiera lo puede comprobar, es que ahora los Alfas, el Johnny entre ellos, que son el 20% de hombress que desean sexualmente las mujeres, tendrán un buen argumento para poderlas desvirgar a pelito, apelando a que no deben de tener miedo de quedarse embarazadas, pudiendo abortar tan facilmente, como argumento; y no solo a las Jennys y a las Chonis, también a esas que después se montarán en el Carrussel, y estarán abortando como la que va a cagar a los 20 y a los 30.
> 
> Ale, sigue inventándote bulos, que mas quedas en evidencia, "inteligente", que ya vemos aquí como demuestra tu "Alto CI", venga, que la seño te va a poner una pegatina mas en tu carpetita por haber sido un niño bueno y obediente!!



Más subnormal y no naces.
A ver si explicándotelo lentamente, muy lentamente, lo entiendes.
1. Sostienes que dado que se reconoce el derecho de la mujer a abortar, Jenny follará a pelito con el Jonny.
Das a entender (y corrígeme si me equivoco) que son relaciones de aquí te pillo aquí te mato entre jovenzuelos. Tú hablas de jóvenes. A ver si aclaras la edad exacta.
2. Yo te digo que se trata sobre todo de veinteañeras y treintañeras. Y eso tiene su importancia, porque muchas de ellas TIENEN RELACIÓN estable o mantienen una relación estable con sus parejas, con lo que tu argumento de que son chicas que mantienen relaciones esporádicas y que por tanto no toman precauciones anticonceptivas, se cae por su propio peso.

¿Lo entiendes ahora o no?


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Que no maricon que te cortaran a cachos igual que haces con los fetos, ya hay paises que lo hacen, despierta maricon, al final sera oficial.



Yo hablo de embriones, tú hablas de fetos.
Mal empezamos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Eres tan idiota que me acabas de dar la razón y ni te has dado cuenta!!



Sí, soy inteligente. En eso te doy la razón.
Me doy cuenta perfectamente de ello. ¿O pretendías que te dijera que no tenías razón en ese caso?
Venga, anda. A cagar a la vía que otra cosa no sé, pero el ridículo sí que lo haces bien.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Más subnormal y no naces.
> A ver si explicándotelo lentamente, muy lentamente, lo entiendes.
> 1. Sostienes que dado que se reconoce el derecho de la mujer a abortar, Jenny follará a pelito con el Jonny.
> Das a entender (y corrígeme si me equivoco) que son relaciones de aquí te pillo aquí te mato entre jovenzuelos. Tú hablas de jóvenes. A ver si aclaras la edad exacta.
> ...



El que presume de CI y no se entera de una mierda!!    

He dicho, y todo lector del hilo lo puede corroborar, que este es un elemento de presión que el Alfa, caricaturizado en el Johnny por temas de nitidez narrativa, podrá usar para que la chiquilla acceda a tener sexo con el, y a ser posible a pelo, cosa que juega en ese aspecto a favor del Alfa, y que facilita la exposición a relaciones sexuales de riesgo.

Ya no sabes no como manipular, das vueltas a todo una y otra vez, vamos, lo típico de los progres cuando estáis acorralados, tratar de marear la perdiz.

Ahora buscarás el bucle, preguntando lo mismo una y otra vez... has perdido, Mr. Triple CI, disfruta la humillación, que yo me voy a dormir.


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Que te digo que sois vosotros a los que hay que despedazar y sacaros los huevos, que es lo que no entiendes marica hijo de la gran puta?, ya viene se acerca.........



Quizá a ti haya que obligarte a parir aunque no lo desees. Y encima que te salga con graves malformaciones y tengas que hacerte cargo toda la vida.
Hay karma para todos, no lo dudes.


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> El que presume de CI y no se entera de una mierda!!
> 
> He dicho, y todo lector del hilo lo puede corroborar, que este es un elemento de presión que el Alfa, caricaturizado en el Johnny por temas de nitidez narrativa, podrá usar para que la chiquilla acceda a tener sexo con el, y a ser posible a pelo, cosa que juega en ese aspecto a favor del Alfa, y que facilita la exposición a relaciones sexuales de riesgo.
> 
> ...



Joooder, mira que eres retrasado!

Elemento de presión??

Hablas de chiquillas, por tanto de adolescentes. De esas curiosamente, abortan POCAS. ¿En qué idioma te lo hay que decir?
Las relaciones de riesgo se dan siempre, el aborto no correlaciona con ello, aunque tu dura mollera te invite a inventarte que sí. NO es así. Sólo son imaginaciones tuyas.
De hecho, las relaciones de riesgo se dan incluso más en países donde el aborto no está permitido o es delito.
En países donde el aborto está permitido, como los países europeos, se dan muy pocos casos de embarazos en adolescentes.

NO TE ENTERAS DE UNA MIERDA.
NO haces más que inventarte tonterías.


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Tranquilo que yo si puedo te ire a ver.............



Tal vez yo no quiera verte a ti.


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jun 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> En otras palabras que yo te voy a reparir..........vas a parir dos veces.



No. Tú vas a parir a tu madre.


----------



## Gotthard (26 Jun 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pero es que celebrar con alegría que se hagan abortos es como celebrar con alegría que se hagan histerectomías o emasculaciones; son experiencias traumáticas, que dejan huella, que afectan a la reproducción del ser humano y que si bien pueden ser necesarias como último recurso en ciertas circunstancias, en ningún caso deben ser tomadas a la ligera, y mucho menos celebradas con alborozo (salvo por deficientes mentales o malvados).
> 
> Es como lo de la promoción y exaltación de la disforia de genero (si tal cosa existe); es como celebrar el trastorno disociativo de personalidad o la esquizofrenia.
> 
> Me resulta francamente incomprensible que prosperen ese tipo de grupos que en vez de dar apoyo a esos seres desafortunados y ayudarles a superar su infortunio, les incitan a alegrarse de padecer el mal que les aflige.



Es muy sencillo. Con la mierda de las pantallas han vuelto a las ultimas dos generaciones de la población completamente gilipollas y sin sentido crítico para evitar que adquieran cultura y conocimiento. Hipersensibles, sobrereaccionan a cualquier tonteria, absorben las consignas que les indican sin reflexionar un minuto... y pueden ser muy peligrosos bajo un liderazgo malvado. Hace un año eran los negros, este toca aborto y putas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Jun 2022)

*QUE GANITAS TIENEN*
*QUE GANITAS *
**
*Nunes ha sido no se que de seguridad *
*y ahora lleva la red social de trump*

*dice que se va cenar un COUP *​













yo la verdad que no lo acabo de ver

los abortistas estan todo mega vacunados y los anfita igual
no tienen energia para nada.
no va a haber disturbios importantes, casi seguro.


----------



## celebro (26 Jun 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Es el condado de Montgomery; Maryland es un estado.



Maruland le llamaria yo.


----------



## Orífero (26 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...




De aquellos polvos vinieron estos lodos. Éstas son las consecuencias de la subida de ego que ha tenido el progresismo cuando se le ha dado cuerda. Por pasarse de listos "avanzando". A ver si los mandan a la casilla de salida por gilipollas.

Y el día que se meta a los maricas en la cárcel por hacer el tonto en público, ya verás cómo vuelven a comportarse como personas.


----------



## loveisintheair (26 Jun 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> El aborto no puede ser un método anticonceptivo porque se practica a mujeres que ya concibieron. Un método anticonceptivo impide la concepción, mientras que el aborto mata lo ya concebido.



Que sí. Pero díselo a niñas de 16 años que no entienden lo que leen -por eso estaba yo dándoles un curso especial- y que están convencidas de que abortar es un derecho esencial, además de un método anticonceptivo.


----------



## Ratona001 (26 Jun 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> que le impide a una violada ir a tomar la pildora del dia despues?...



Pues que tiene 72 h. 
Si te metiesen un palo incandescente por el culo me da que no irías a los 10 min a la farmacia. 

Que si va a la farmacia le van a decir que no hay esa píldora, que la tienen que encargar si eso para el lunes. 

Y se va a recorrer 15 farmacias y no va a conseguir la pastilla de marras.


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Jun 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> El condado de Maryland prohíbe viajar a los 25 estados libres que acaban de prohibir los abortos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1101142



Se empieza así y se acaba con los Estados desobedeciendo TODOS los mandatos federales y órdenes ejecutivas. 

Con un poco de suerte los putos progres consiguen que explote la Unión y... que luego los expulsen a ellos de todos los estados de ahí arriba. Que por cierto, son la América más pura y atractiva geográfica y culturalmente.


----------



## Ratona001 (26 Jun 2022)

Manda huevos que el Trump apoye eso. Cuando el es un putero que ha pagado y todo para que callen


----------



## Ratona001 (26 Jun 2022)

Se prohíbe el aborto . 

Pero sin embargo se establece el derecho a las armas incluso en Nueva York donde tienen un problema de la ostia con los tiroteos


----------



## Anonimo23 (26 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Manda huevos que el Trump apoye eso. Cuando el es un putero que ha pagado y todo para que callen



pero si tu eres una puta gorda fetida que vive a costa de su novio aleman que coño hablas? que pasa tienes miedo de quedarte preñada de alguno de los negros con los que le pondrás los cuernos?


----------



## Anonimo23 (26 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Se prohíbe el aborto .
> 
> Pero sin embargo se establece el derecho a las armas incluso en Nueva York donde tienen un problema de la ostia con los tiroteos



alli lo que tienen es un problema con los negros que son los que tirotean, 20 años en el foro y no te enteras de la misa la mitad, puta retrasada


----------



## Ratona001 (26 Jun 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> alli lo que tienen es un problema con los negros que son los que tirotean, 20 años en el foro y no te enteras de la misa la mitad, puta retrasada



Y las negras no abortan?


----------



## Anonimo23 (26 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Y las negras no abortan?



aqui en españa no y con eso me es suficiente


----------



## Ratona001 (26 Jun 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> aqui en españa no y con eso me es suficiente



Estamos hablando de EEUU. 

A vomitar te vas al ático.


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Se prohíbe el aborto .
> 
> Pero sin embargo se establece el derecho a las armas incluso en Nueva York donde tienen un problema de la ostia con los tiroteos



Pero vas a desarrollar una opinión jurídica contra la sentencia del Supremo y contra la segunda enmienda?

Porque de eso va lo del "aborto" y lo de "las armas". 

Vuestras convicciones políticas no son las mayoritarias en Alabama o Arizona. E imponer vuestra ideología es incompatible con el sistema americano de estados y constitución. 


Si queréis islam podéis ir a Arabia a vivir. Y si queréis abortar, a California. Lo ridículo es imponer la sharia en Cataluña y el aborto libre en Florida, porque te sale a ti o a mohammed de los cojones.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Se prohíbe el aborto .
> 
> Pero sin embargo se establece el derecho a las armas incluso en Nueva York donde tienen un problema de la ostia con los tiroteos



¿Vives allí? ¿planeas irte a vivir allí?, no, ¿verdad? Pues como se suele decir, @Ratona001 , es su país y se lo follan como quieren.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Jun 2022)

VALE. EN RESUMEN.
QUE EL DEBATE ESTA EN QUE UNOS PARECE ESTARN COMODOS CON LA IDEA DE QUE HAYA DISTURBIOS PARA ASI DARLES
PALITROQUE  A LOS OTROS


Y LOS OTROS PARA MI QUE CON TANTA VACUNA NO VAN A ESTAR MUY POR LA LABOR DE PONERSE A MONTAR DISTURBIOS CIVILES ( EN UN NUMERO RELEVANTE ) POR QUE DEBEN TENER MIOCARDITIS - PITIDOS EN LOS OIDOS - CANSACIO - IRREGULADIRADES MENSTRUALES - DORMIR MAL - MULTIPLES " CATARROS "

asi que no se yo si se acabar " cumpliendo" esa parte del planning


PERO UNA COSA SON LAS PERSONITAS
Y OTRAS COSAS LAS INSTITUCIONES
*
LAS INSTITUCIONES PUBLICAS QUE NO CUMPLAN LA LEY ... PODRIAN VERSE EN PROBLEMAS INCLUSO DE " INSURRECTION" O ALGO DE ESO *








Mel Q on Gab: 'Several QClock matches for General Flynn today. L…'


Mel Q on Gab: 'Several QClock matches for General Flynn today. Links to organized riots by Dems caused by Roe Vs Wade (410-US113) turnover. New eyes on, proofs are important. (11.3 verifies as 1st marker?) 'Transcripts ready for release' = Declas Sorry Adam, but the game is now over. Shall we...




gab.com


----------



## Tackler (26 Jun 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Pero vas a desarrollar una opinión jurídica contra la sentencia del Supremo y contra la segunda enmienda?
> 
> Porque de eso va lo del "aborto" y lo de "las armas".
> 
> ...




Nunca los verás quejarse sobre los burkas en Afghanistan, las condiciones de corea del norte o Cuba... Y eso que esos dos últimos países son de su cuerda...


----------



## Lady_A (26 Jun 2022)

En Texas si una mujer decide abortar y viaja a otro estado ella ira a la carcel y su acompañante tambien, aunque sea por violación, por problema de salud etc. 



Ratona001 dijo:


> En algunos sitios no podrán abortar ni embarazadas por violación ni incesto.
> 
> A que vienen estas mierdas a estas alturas de la película?
> 
> ...




Esta prohibido, porque hacerlo ilegalmente en estados donde esta penalizado con años es para que te lo haga un indigente borracho con una botella.

Y además, iras a la carcel si sobrevives


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Jun 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> En Texas si una mujer decide abortar y viaja a otro estado ella ira a la carcel y su acompañante tambien, aunque sea por violación, por problema de salud etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No hay una sola mujer en todo occidente que haya acabado en prision por realizar un aborto ilegal o por cruzar a otro pais a realizarlo. Primera mentira habitual en la propaganda pro-muerte. 

Los estados que han pasado legislacion pro-vida en realidad o no persiguen a la abortista o especificamente la eximen de responsabilidad criminal. 

Dicho esto, se abre un nuevo periodo en el que por fin los hombres van a tener derechos reproductivos. Si una mujera se pira a otro estado a abortar, lo logico es que el padre de la criatura que han asesinado exija la persecucion penal por conspiracion contra la abortista y contra quien haya efectuado el procedimiento. Los niños, aunque las feminazis no sepais de biologia, tienen un padre y una madre. 

Evidentemente se tardara en perseguir todo esto igual que han tardado 50 años en acabar con la repugnancia ajuridica y amoral de roe v wade. Es mas, el Supremo todavia tiene que especificar cositas y esas cositas se las dictaran desde el deep state. jijijijiij. Que bien, no?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (26 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Pues que tiene 72 h.
> Si te metiesen un palo incandescente por el culo me da que no irías a los 10 min a la farmacia.
> 
> Que si va a la farmacia le van a decir que no hay esa píldora, que la tienen que encargar si eso para el lunes.
> ...



no hay ninguna polla incandescente, el sexo forzado es natural, el cuerpo femenino lo tiene asumido en su evolucion y lubrica para minimizar daños, ademas aunque este irritada eso no impide tomarse una pastilla.

tambien hay la de los 3 dias despues, sera por pastillas...

si no tienen en la primera farmacia que preguntes puedes ir a urgencias, alli te la daran, ademas, la pildora anticonceptiva de toda la vida sirve como pildora del dia despues si se toman dos dosis concretas que toda mujer deberia conocer, era lo que habia en los 90, antes de que comercializaran la nueva pildora del dia despues...

la violacion es una bobada, es daño psicologico si es que lo hay, que depende de como lo tome cada una o cada uno, hoy en dia lo veo mucho peor para un hombre, por la idefension, eso si que jode, pero para una mujer, cuando sabe que su violador va a ser condendado a una pena desproporcionada, como un homicidio, estan bien tranquilas, algunas como si les hubiera tocado la loteria sabiendo que van a ser indemnizadas y bien nutridas con una buena venganza...


----------



## Ratona001 (26 Jun 2022)

Reportado por zumbado


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Jun 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Nunca los verás quejarse sobre los burkas en Afghanistan, las condiciones de corea del norte o Cuba... Y eso que esos dos últimos países son de su cuerda...



Son progres y por lo tanto hipocritas a un nivel nunca visto en la historia. 

Ejemplo meridiano: ha habido Fiscales en US que han dejado de perseguir a delincuentes moronegras practicando ablaciones. Luego eso si, te pediran los dolares para acabar con esa lacra y blablabla en el tercer mundo.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (26 Jun 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> En Texas si una mujer decide abortar y viaja a otro estado ella ira a la carcel y su acompañante tambien, aunque sea por violación, por problema de salud etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



como debe ser, a ver si os vais enterando de que eso no es vuestro cuerpo, es otro ser humano, es una aberracion de tantas que ha traido el feminismo darle a las mujeres el derecho a matarlo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Jun 2022)

Grace on Gab: ''


Grace on Gab: ''




gab.com





​


----------



## Sub Lumine Dei (26 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Las personas sin formación no saben tener cuidado con el sexo (de hecho, se dan a ello como si no hubiera un mañana). Eso es de primero de "vida en el mundo".
> 
> Y luego hay enfermedades que dan que seas promiscuo. La gente que nace con ADHD tienen una impulsividad sexual (no solo sexual, pero está incluida) que no pueden controlar; si, además, son pobres, tienen mil hijos todos mal cuidados, semi abandonados, muchos drogadictos, etc.
> 
> ...



¿Me puede explicar su excelencia, catedrático de psiquiatría y autoproclamado Alta Autoridad en Ética y Moral (A.A.É.M.)
por qué no he entendido su comentario?
Sabe usté que lo he entendido perfectamente, pero usté, cual perrete, llega, deja su cagadita y si cuela, cuela ¿Verdá hermoso?
Ojalá usted fuese un loco, un esquizofrénico paranoide, pero desgraciadamente no lo es.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (26 Jun 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> No hay una sola mujer en todo occidente que haya acabado en prision por realizar un aborto ilegal o por cruzar a otro pais a realizarlo. Primera mentira habitual en la propaganda pro-muerte.
> 
> Los estados que han pasado legislacion pro-vida en realidad o no persiguen a la abortista o especificamente la eximen de responsabilidad criminal.
> 
> ...



tardara tiempo pero algun dia se conseguira meterlas en la carcel como debe ser, como ya paso con los asesinatos de los maridos, a principios del siglo XX una mujer podia matar a su marido practicamente sin ser condenda, unas penas ridiculas, de meses, el musical chicago va de eso, era algo normal, las mujeres pasaban solo meses en la carcel por matar a los maridos, luego la justicia fue avanzando aunque nunca se ha llegado a una pena similar a la del hombre que mata a su mujer, y bueno, ahora estamos yendo hacia atras otra vez, el feminismo es una lacra, cuando se hace fuerte la sociedad se va a tomar por culo y se vuelve un infierno para los hombres...


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Jun 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Grace on Gab: ''
> 
> 
> Grace on Gab: ''
> ...



En este caso la maniobra de distraccion son los androides feminazis y globalistas con la campaña contra la Sentencia. 

Pero los Estados pro-vida llevan pasando legislacion contra Roe desde hace 4 años. No es algo de ahora.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (26 Jun 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Que sí. Pero díselo a niñas de 16 años que no entienden lo que leen -por eso estaba yo dándoles un curso especial- y que están convencidas de que abortar es un derecho esencial, además de un método anticonceptivo.



asi las han educado, igual que ven normal maltratar a sus novios, saben que tienen ese derecho, que muchas acciones que si las hacen ellos son consideradas maltrato pero que si las hacen ellas esta bien...


----------



## loveisintheair (26 Jun 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> asi las han educado, igual que ven normal maltratar a sus novios, saben que tienen ese derecho, que muchas acciones que si las hacen ellos son consideradas maltrato pero que si las hacen ellas esta bien...



Pero es que habláis de esto como si no se pudiera hacer nada; imagino porque la mayoría de los que sois tan derrotistas, no tenéis hijos.
Aunque quizá seáis padre y os pase lo que a un muy buen querido amigo mío, .
Cuando se enteró de que mis hijos limpiaban la casa, ponían lavadoras y aportaban dinero a la economía familiar, dijo:

- ¡Qué suerte! Los míos cuando salen de la ducha dejan las toallas tiradas en el suelo.

No, amigo. No es cuestión de suerte.
Sus hijos dejaban las toallas tiradas en el suelo porque alguien llegaba después y las colgaba de los toalleros. Así, al día siguiente estaban sequitas.
Si las hubieras dejado tiradas en el suelo y hubieran tenido que secarse al día siguiente con toallas húmedas y malolientes, habrían espabilado.

Es cuestión de disciplina, autoridad y organización.
Y cariño y sentido del humor, que lo uno no está reñido con lo otro.
Por mucho adoctrinamiento que haga el Estado, un padre o madre (o ambos, yo estaba sola) tiene mucho más poder para revertirlo.
Pero eso sí, tienes que levantar la cabeza del móvil y ver qué es lo que está pasando.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2022)

en el SCOTUS dominan los católicos, están en buenas manos


----------



## Rovusthiano (26 Jun 2022)

Como el Cid, ganando batallas después de "muerto".
¡¡Qué grande eres, Donald Trump!!


----------



## nekcab (26 Jun 2022)

Yomismita dijo:


> Si conoces a alguien que de verdad haya pedido la píldora del día después en España sabrás tan bien como yo que te la recetan en urgencias y no es difícil encontrar farmacias que la vendan



Ella habla de EE.UU que es donde vive.


----------



## Yomismita (26 Jun 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Pero es que habláis de esto como si no se pudiera hacer nada; imagino porque la mayoría de los que sois tan derrotistas, no tenéis hijos.
> Aunque quizá seáis padre y os pase lo que a un muy buen querido amigo mío, .
> Cuando se enteró de que mis hijos limpiaban la casa, ponían lavadoras y aportaban dinero a la economía familiar, dijo:
> 
> ...



Cierto, pero si todo lo que hacen en casa es repetir como loros las consignas progres...


----------



## Yomismita (26 Jun 2022)

nekcab dijo:


> Ella habla de EE.UU que es donde vive.



En EEUU están esos de Planned Parenthood


----------



## Yomismita (26 Jun 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> no hay ninguna polla incandescente, el sexo forzado es natural, el cuerpo femenino lo tiene asumido en su evolucion y lubrica para minimizar daños, ademas aunque este irritada eso no impide tomarse una pastilla.
> 
> tambien hay la de los 3 dias despues, sera por pastillas...
> 
> ...



A algunos la misoginia os ciega, anda que decir que una mujer si la violan está bien tranquila y poner en duda el daño psicológico...


----------



## Diablo (26 Jun 2022)

asdadalex25 dijo:


> Da vergüenza como la feminazis intentan justificar el asesinato de niños



A las feminazis no les gustan los niños. Como mucho los utilizan para joder a sus padres.


----------



## Roquete (26 Jun 2022)

Sub Lumine Dei dijo:


> ¿Me puede explicar su excelencia, catedrático de psiquiatría y autoproclamado Alta Autoridad en Ética y Moral (A.A.É.M.)
> por qué no he entendido su comentario?
> Sabe usté que lo he entendido perfectamente, pero usté, cual perrete, llega, deja su cagadita y si cuela, cuela ¿Verdá hermoso?
> Ojalá usted fuese un loco, un esquizofrénico paranoide, pero desgraciadamente no lo es.



¿Cuenta del 4 de junio?...multinick o algo peor. 

Si eres de los que no saben que las personas con menos educación tienen menos barreras a la hora de follar o que los ADHD tienen problemas para controlar impulsos, no es mi problema. 

Y no puedes saber si soy esquizofrénico paranoide porque sabrías lo de los ADHD (Transtorno por déficit de atención en español).


----------



## Roquete (26 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Se prohíbe el aborto .
> 
> Pero sin embargo se establece el derecho a las armas incluso en Nueva York donde tienen un problema de la ostia con los tiroteos



Por eso quieren que no aborten, para poder pegarles -cuando crezcan, eso sí- luego un tiro.


----------



## Lady_A (26 Jun 2022)

Nunca viste a ninguna mujer en una carcel porque las mujeres que lo hacían lo hacían porque no tenian nadie bueno a su lado y si, veras a mujeres encarceladas pero de hombres como estos que explico abajo.

Cuando ni sabes de que hablas y solo dices chorradas.

"Doce estados tienen leyes aprobadas que prohíben la interrupción del embarazo a partir del segundo mes o antes"

Sabes que significa en la practica ese "dos meses o antes", biologia basica, que quien no va a poder abortar sera mujeres con por riesgo a su salud a menos que ya este prácticamente en coma, que ninguna mujer podrá abortar niños por enfermedades genéticas graves o malformaciones, tendrán que esperar a que se muera en su útero y se pudra o que nazca vegetal, que ninguna mujer podrá abortar si se queda embarazada de su violador, que ninguna niña pueda abortar de su abusador.

Es decir, te puedes meter tu dialéctica por el culo, porque la que quiera abortar porque quiere lo va a hacer, salvo si lo prohíben en el primer mes que entonces ella no sabe que esta embarazada, pero quien va a sufrir de verdad esta ley es la que tenga fetos con problemas, la que tenga riesgo su vida, la que no va a poder hacerlo.

¿Sabes porque no viste ninguna mujer en la carcel por abortar? Porque una mujer aborta cuando no tiene apoyos. Es decir, no ves a ninguna mujer en la carcel por abortar porque a ningun hombre le importó jamas sus hijos por eso nunca le importo si aquellas mujeres lo hacían.

Así que deja de montarte películas distopicas en tu cabeza. ¿Sabes los únicos casos de llevar una mujer a un tribunal por querer abortar?

Fue de un padre violador que quería que naciera su hijo y no le daba el visto bueno frente a la madre que si quería que su hija abortara porque la niña estaba fatal y el de un violador que en venganza cuando se entero que la chica que le denunció se quedó embarazada, solicito un aborto pidió sus derechos reproductivos para alargar el sufrimiento de ella, paralizar el aborto mientras se hacia el papeleo. Y luego la demandó otra vez cuando se intento suicidar dos veces. ¿Sabes donde esta ese niño ahora? Yo tampoco. 

O el caso Roe, que fue el que lo orgino todo. Una mujer con dos hijos que fue violada y que solicito abortar porque se quedo embarazada de su violador.

Esos son los buenos padres que tu dices representar, feliz de estar en ese lado te supongo.

Cuando una mujer aborta es porque no puede hacer frente a esto sola, porque no tiene recursos o porque le sobreviene un drama vital.

Los pro-vida solo sois pro-embarazo, nunca os importo una mierda las circunstancias de esa madre, ni las de ese niño, ni os importa el niño cuando nace porque sois los primeros que no queréis darle 600 o 700 euros a las madres necesitadas y os quejáis si les dan 150 miserables euros, tampoco os veo llorar por la vida de los hombres muertos en la valla de Marruecos y si veis las imágenes de gente agonizando decis "hacían su trabajo", nunca adoptáis, nunca hacéis nada noble y bueno en realidad, solo sois unos llorones y talibanes de los embarazos.

Y la mayoria sois hombres, nunca gestáis, nunca vais a sufrir las suecuelas de un mal embarazo, nunca vais a vivir el drama de quedarte embarazado de tu violador o tener que esperar a que tu hijo muera y se pudra dentro, nunca os vais a ver tan desesperados para abortar porque no hay nadie al otro lado, pero encima lloráis con noseque derecho de los hombres, supongo que se referirá el derecho a abandonar a sus hijos y a las mujeres a su suerte. Porque eso es lo que hacen, que luego querieren el "aborto legal" que es repudiar a tu hijo durante el embarazo o dos meses después de nacido. Que no le hace falta porque ninguna mujer se mete en un pleito legal mucho mas caro por 100 euros al mes y si lo hace, para cuando un juez dice que tiene que pagar, el niño esta criado y en la universidad.

Hipocresía.

Pero si cariño, veras a mujeres en la carcel, mujeres denunciadas por hijos de puta que las violaron, de las otras no veras ni una, los motivos ya los conoces, de siempre a muchos hombres les importan tres pitos sus hijos en general, los no nacidos en particular. 





FROM HELL dijo:


> No hay una sola mujer en todo occidente que haya acabado en prision por realizar un aborto ilegal o por cruzar a otro pais a realizarlo. Primera mentira habitual en la propaganda pro-muerte.
> 
> Los estados que han pasado legislacion pro-vida en realidad o no persiguen a la abortista o especificamente la eximen de responsabilidad criminal.
> 
> ...





El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> tardara tiempo pero algun dia se conseguira meterlas en la carcel como debe ser, como ya paso con los asesinatos de los maridos, a principios del siglo XX una mujer podia matar a su marido practicamente sin ser condenda, unas penas ridiculas, de meses, el musical chicago va de eso, era algo normal, las mujeres pasaban solo meses en la carcel por matar a los maridos, luego la justicia fue avanzando aunque nunca se ha llegado a una pena similar a la del hombre que mata a su mujer, y bueno, ahora estamos yendo hacia atras otra vez, el feminismo es una lacra, cuando se hace fuerte la sociedad se va a tomar por culo y se vuelve un infierno para los hombres...



A ti te digo lo mismo que al de arriba.


----------



## Arquíloco (26 Jun 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> El condado de Maryland prohíbe viajar a los 25 estados libres que acaban de prohibir los abortos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1101142



Bien a tomar por culo mandaron la "individual autonomy" los dementes, psicópatas covidiotas comunistas cuando se trataba de pinchar a todo ser humano con un veneno, o de ir con un trapo en la boca. Sin entrar en el tema de la legislar sobre el aborto. Autonomía indivdual sólo la que yo quiero y para lo que yo quiero. Todo lo demás es obligatorio.


----------



## Deitano (26 Jun 2022)

Se llama Ley del Péndulo.
Cuando perviertes un derecho con el único objeto de asesinar en masa bebés no nacidos, a saber con qué oscurísimos intereses, la respuesta te lleva finalmente al otro extremo.

Si tengo que elegir entre "ante la duda asesinar" o "ante la duda dejarlo nacer" la opción moralmente aceptable es la segunda.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Jun 2022)

una puntualizacion que ya se ha hecho varias veces en el hilo. pero... que es util volver a ver de forma grafica.

y ademas vale para recordarnos como funcionan siempre esta mentalidad de nadar y guardar la ropa que tienen todos estos tribunales

EL TEMA ES QUE ELL SUPREMO PARA SIMPLEMENTE LO QUE HA HECHO ES DECIR QUE CIERTO ESTATUS ERA INCONSTITUCIONAL

LO QUE HACE ES PASARLE LA PELOTA A CADA UNO DE LOS ESTADOS QUE SON LOS QUE DEBERAN LEGISLAR O PRONUNICIARSE EN SUS RESPECTIVAS LEGILACIONES A TAL EFECTO

INCLUSO PUEDE QUE SE TENGA QUE VOTAR ESTADO POR ESTADO. LO QUE DIGAMOS QUE SE HA ANULADO ES EL

"CAFE PARA TODOS"

DE ABORTO QUE HABIA ANTES ... Y SE HA DEVULETO A DONDE SE SUPONE QUE DEBERIA ESTAR EL DECIDIRLO . CADA UNO DE LOS ESTADOS.

SI ES CIERTO QUE : LOS QUE SON " PRO VIDA " TIENEN LA ESPERANZA DE QUE, SI NO DE GOLPE SI POCO A POCO
SEAN MAS VOTANTES Y LOS ESTADOS PRO VIDA QUE LOS PRO ABORTO






* Mike Anon* @Mike314  7 minutes ago

​


----------



## V. R. N (26 Jun 2022)

Sólo digo una cosa.....cuando una mujer con un estado "normal" de cabeza escucha el latido en la primera eco de la VIDA que lleva dentro, NO ABORTA, por mucho que los progres quieran mentir en que eso no es un ser humano y ya si lo sea en la no se qué semana de gestación. Esto de los abortos es uno de los mayores negocios contra las personas en la historia.
Y si ha habido una violación, un incesto, una edad contraproducente o imposibilidad total de cuidar de una personita tan vulnerable, está la opción de darlo en adopción siempre, no hay necesidad de quemar, arrancar, seccionar etc etc y que acabe en un cubo de basura en una clínica esa pobre alma. Y además ya que esa persona en formación ha tenido vida gracias a un hombre, debe tener el progenitor masculino derecho a decidir también. Es lo justo....el derecho a decidir una mujer en su cuerpo acaba donde empieza el derecho a vivir de otro ser humano en ese cuerpo. Y para eso estamos los antiabortistas, para velar por el bienestar de una vida vulnerable en el cuerpo de millones de tipas egoístas.


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Jun 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Nunca viste a ninguna mujer en una carcel porque las mujeres que lo hacían lo hacían porque no tenian nadie bueno a su lado y si, veras a mujeres encarceladas pero de hombres como estos que explico abajo.
> 
> Cuando ni sabes de que hablas y solo dices chorradas.
> 
> ...



Como solo eres una propagandista sin puta idea de nada, me limito a refutar la gilipollez más grande que has puesto ahí y así ya quedan anulados los posteriores rebuznos.

La fulana del caso Roe se inventó la "violación". No sólo fue una puta mentira fabricada sino que ella misma se arrepintió posteriormente de haber colaborado con el Sistema para gloria y enriquecimiento de los pro muerte y de los chiringos feminazis, y se convirtió en activista...pro-vida.

Hala, fin de los argumentos lacrimógenos. Cuando quieras discutir sobre el derecho a la vida, vuelves a por más.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Jun 2022)

AL PARECER ESTOY LEYENDO QUE LA PLANTILLA GENERAL SE BUSCARIA DE MEDIA 

ES QUE SI SE PODRIA ABORTAR MEDIANTE LEY DE *PLAZOS* HASTA QUE NO SE QUE FECHA
( SUENA HASTA DEMASAIDO TARDE, NO RECUERDO)
*Y POR SUPUESTO EN DELITOS Y VIOLACIONES

Y SOBRE TODO LO QUE SE BUSCARIA (ALGUNOS SECTORES CONCRETOS ) SERIA : *

QUE NO SE USE EL ABORTO COMO ANTICONCEPTIVO SISTEMATICO QUE SATIFASCE LA OSCURA DEMANDA ESOTERICA - MATERIAL DE FETOS

 ======> POR QUE ESE ES EL SISTEMA INDUSTRIAL : QUE TIENEN PARA CONSEGUIR VARIOS ABORTOS ANUALES DE CIERTOS COLECTIVOS DE MUJERES.

==== > ALIMENTAR EL TRAFICO MUJERES A NIVEL INDUSTRIAL
( MEXICANAS QUE CRUZAN LA FRONTERA - QUE SON VIOLADAS POR LA MARA 13 -
SOLO PARA MANDARLAS LUEGO A ABORTAR A PLANNED PARENTHOOD )

PARA LA OBJETICION DE TEJIDOS Y FETOS PARA OSCUROS FINES,

esta opinion de aqui solo es un ejemplo. parece bastante incluso demasiado liberal en plazos​ 


*LA MOTIVACION QUE TIENEN LOS PRO ABORTO . TAMBIEN ES RELIGIOSA. NECESITAN COSTANTE FLUJOS DE ABORTOS*

PARA EN SU CABECITA LOCA. PENSAR QUE OBTENDRAN BENEFICIOS METAFISICOS
QUE VAN DESDE LO RELIGIOSO ( " EL ABORTO ES SAGRADO ) PARA UN FALSO "GNOSTICISMO" QUE EN REALIDAD ES SATANISMO

Y TAMBIEN CIENTICO INDUSTRIAL - OCULISTA 
YA QUE CREEN QUE PUEDEN OBTENER CIETRO GRANDO DE ANTI ENVEJCIMIENTO Y TERAPIAS CON LOS TEJIDOS DE LOS FETOS


ASI QUE LEEIS LA DE ARRIBA. LO QUE QUERRIAN CIERTOS SECTORES ES " MATAR" LA DEMANDA DE ABORTOS PARA SINIESTROS FINES
"BY THE NUMBER" 
Pero dejando espacios y supuestos para casos mas o menos comprensibles ​


----------



## ueee3 (26 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> YO TE IGNORO SIEMPRE, siempre. Hasta el punto de que solo contesto, cuando entras a insultar y a decir sandeces respondiendo a uno de mis posts.
> 
> Así que, tío, háztelo mirar, porque no sabes ni qué significa IGNORAR.
> Lógicamente si vienes a meterte conmigo, te doy de collejas hasta en el paladar.
> ...



¿Qué significa para ti el verbo IGNORAR? Porque no has parado de responder a mis mensajes, tarado subnormal. Y hasta en ese mensaje dices que me contestas. Te he pillado una vez más y saltas con que me ignoras cuando es patente que no (y hasta me pedías que te ignorara), no se puede ser más payaso.

En fin... que dices que pasas de mí pero luego te pegas a mis mensajes como una lapa... te desacreditas tú sólo, siempre tropezando y contradiciéndote tú solo con tus mentiras y gilipolleces.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Blablabla, ... mierda, más mierda.
> Una vez que se acabaron los argumentos empezamos a soltar kaka, culo, pedo y pis.
> Soy inteligente porque mi trabajo lo exige. No podría desempeñarlo si no lo fuera.
> Aparte de eso, he leído algún librito, no como otros que con llamar despectivamente al colegio, ya se creen que lo tienen todo solucionado, burricie incluida.
> Mira bien quién insulta a quién.



Oye subnormal, ¿por qué crees que @Joaquim y yo de forma separada pensamos similar a ti, y hasta te dedicamos adjetivos sinónimos? ¿No será porque ERES TAL Y COMO TE HEMOS DEFINIDO? 

La única duda a estas alturas, es si eres un tarado total, o si te pagan. Si no no se entienden tus diarreicos y patéticos mensajes por aquí.


----------



## Skywalker22 (26 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Qué significa para ti el verbo IGNORAR? Porque no has parado de responder a mis mensajes, tarado subnormal. Te he pillado una vez más y dices que me ignoras cuando es patente que no (y hasta me pedías que te ignorara), no se puede ser más payaso.



Eres tan subnormal que no paras de rebuznar y cagar estupideces.
Te lo he explicado pero no das para entenderlo, mierda tarada y retrasada.
Te lo repito una vez más, a ver si lo entiendes de una vez:

TE IGNORO SIEMPRE Y CUANDO NO TE METAS CONMIGO ni en mis posts. De hecho, JAMÁS me meto en tus posts ni los contesto.

Eso sí, si te metes, RECIBES. Si vienes buscando guerra, te doy hasta en el paladar.

¿LO ENTIENDES AHORA O NO, RETRASADO DE MIERDA?


----------



## Skywalker22 (26 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Oye subnormal, ¿por qué crees que @Joaquim y yo de forma separada pensamos similar a ti, y hasta te dedicamos adjetivos sinónimos? ¿No será porque ERES TAL Y COMO TE HEMOS DEFINIDO?
> 
> La única duda a estas alturas, es si eres un tarado total, o si te pagan. Si no no se entienden tus diarreicos y patéticos mensajes por aquí.



De ti, el 99% de la humanidad piensa que eres retrasado.

SERÁ QUE TIENEN RAZÓN Y EFECTIVAMENTE ERES RETRASADO.

De hecho, en este foro ya te lo han llamado docenas. Será que efectivamente además de retrasado y acomplejado (en los hilos sobre africanos no fallas), eres un puto trastornado.

PD. El Joaquim no sabe ni escribir, está como para calificar a nadie, jajaja, ...
Es un analfabeto que no pasó de primaria. Por eso quizá encajas con él. Dos paletos analfabetos que no saben qué es la filosofía y mucho menos la ciencia.

Venga a cagar a la vía que es lo único para lo que sirves. Oh, wait, noo, que tú te cagas encima.
Pues ni para eso.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Eres tan subnormal que no paras de rebuznar y cagar estupideces.
> Te lo he explicado pero no das para entenderlo, mierda tarada y retrasada.
> Te lo repito una vez más, a ver si lo entiendes de una vez:
> 
> ...



Primero, SUBNORMAL, deja de llenar tus mensajes con tanto insulto que no es sino proyección tuya, porque al final cuesta encontrar el contenido dentro del lodazal de mierda que echas por la boca.

Segundo, tú dijiste en este hilo cuando aparecí, que me ibas a ignorar, lo cual es falso.

Tercero, me pediste que te ignorara (cosa que luego hasta negaste), lo cual no tiene ni sentido.

Cuarto, lo que estás diciendo ahora, de que no me ignoras cuando te insulto, no tiene ni pies ni cabeza y pensaba que te habías equivocado escribiendo para ponerlo justo al revés. Y es que lo que dices es propio de un tarado subnormal, al margen de que sea contradictorio con lo anterior que has dicho (y es obvio que es una mentira de última hora que te inventas para tratar de no quedar mal, lo que haces siempre, mentira tras mentira).

La realidad es que si cito un mensaje tuyo, y te contradigo o un argumento, lo que haría una persona normal es tratar o contraargumentarme o darme la razón. Pero no, tú no. Tú te pones a insultar y a desgañitarte, y es eso lo que eres incapaz de ignorar.

Pero es que si fuera verdad que no me ignoras cuando te insulto... demostrarías ser aún más tarado subnormal de lo que eres. La gente suele hacer justo lo contrario: meter en el ignore a quien sólo insulta (lo que por cierto debes de estar intentando conmigo, gañán, de ahí que sólo insultes como el acomplejadito acobardado que eres), pero no a quien aporte argumentos.

*Tú estás diciendo ahora que haces lo contrario de la gente normal: si te argumentan, callas, pero si te insultan, respondes.  *


----------



## ueee3 (26 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> De ti, el 99% de la humanidad piensa que eres retrasado.



Empiezas grandilocuente como un patético tarado, igual que cuando dijiste que tenías 10 veces más C.I. que yo  

¿Eres consciente de que no me conoce ni el 1% de la humanidad? Supongo que sí. ¿Eres consciente de que esas hipérboles son propias de un niño pequeño enfurruñado, frustrado y acomplejado? No. Pero que sepas que todo el mundo lo vemos así.

A partir de ahí, cuando se te ve tropezar con lo más básico, para qué seguir... hale tarado, sórbete los mocos.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Aquí ya, como no tienes argumentos, te inventas cosas; lo que he dicho, y cualquiera lo puede comprobar, es que ahora los Alfas, el Johnny entre ellos, que son el 20% de hombress que desean sexualmente las mujeres, tendrán un buen argumento para poderlas desvirgar a pelito, apelando a que no deben de tener miedo de quedarse embarazadas, pudiendo abortar tan facilmente, como argumento; y no solo a las Jennys y a las Chonis, también a esas que después se montarán en el Carrussel, y estarán abortando como la que va a cagar a los 20 y a los 30.
> 
> Ale, sigue inventándote bulos, que mas quedas en evidencia, "inteligente", que ya vemos aquí como demuestra tu "Alto CI", venga, que la seño te va a poner una pegatina mas en tu carpetita por haber sido un niño bueno y obediente!!



Hombre, dale el "beneficio" de la duda: a veces no miente, sino que como es subnormal, entiende mal. 

Es de esos tipejos que no sabes cuándo trollea o se comporta como un tarado, mintiendo sin parar, y cuándo muestra su estupidez.


----------



## Skywalker22 (26 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Primero, SUBNORMAL, deja de llenar tus mensajes con tanto insulto que no es sino proyección tuya, porque al final cuesta encontrar el contenido dentro del lodazal de mierda que echas por la boca.
> 
> Segundo, tú dijiste en este hilo cuando aparecí, que me ibas a ignorar, lo cual es falso.
> 
> ...



Casi todo el mundo responde si le insultan, RETRASADO DE LOS COJONES. ¿O te crees que los demás son imbéciles como tú?
La gente se defiende, ¿o tú no? 
Según tú, lo normal es meter en el ignore a quién te insulta. Yo no te insulté, TE DEFINÍ, porque eres realmente retrasado, pero si lo consideras un insulto, ¿por qué no me metes en el ignore si consideras que eso sería lo normal? ¿Acaso tú no te consideras sino un ANORMAL?

En cuanto a los argumentos, tú jamás argumentaste NADA, por tanto, ¿qué voy a responderte? Aún así, te repetí de manera clara, tanto los argumentos y fundamentos filosóficos como científicos a favor del derecho al aborto de las mujeres. ¿Los entendiste o no das para tanto?

Así que deja de mentir, mierda tarada!

Que estás tarado. Si la medicación no te funciona, no es mi problema.

Te pedí que te ignorara, SÍ. Y jamás lo negué. ¿Cuándo lo negué? Te lo repito, ¿por qué entras en mis posts a dar guerra? Tú tienes problemas mentales muy serios. 
La gente normal no va buscando que le hostien y le owneen sistemáticamente.

CONFIRMO: tienes problemas mentales muy graves y los demás no tenemos la culpa. Si no te funciona la medicación, no es mi problema.


----------



## Skywalker22 (26 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Empiezas grandilocuente como un patético tarado, igual que cuando dijiste que tenías 10 veces más C.I. que yo
> 
> ¿Eres consciente de que no me conoce ni el 1% de la humanidad? Supongo que sí. ¿Eres consciente de que esas hipérboles son propias de un niño pequeño enfurruñado, frustrado y acomplejado? No. Pero que sepas que todo el mundo lo vemos así.
> 
> A partir de ahí, cuando se te ve tropezar con lo más básico, para qué seguir... hale tarado, sórbete los mocos.



¿Tú tienes autismo o qué?
¿Por qué mierda interpretas de manera LITERAL todo lo que se te dice?
¿El sentido metafórico, no lo entiendes?

¡Estás como unas maracas!
Definitivamente, ERES AUTISTA. Además de otras taras, eres autista.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Jun 2022)

Por cierto, un mensaje de tantos que no me ha respondido la rata de @Skywalker22 :

Por lo demás, dices que por fin has puesto el argumento filosófico, LO CUAL ES COMO SE VEÍA VENIR QUE HARÍAS ES ABSURDO Y MENTIRA. PORQUE EN ESE ARGUMENTO EN NADA SEÑALAS EL MOMENTO EN QUE EL FETO PUEDE VALERSE POR SÍ SOLO O NO FUERA DEL ÚTERO, QUE ES LO QUE DIJISTE CUANDO NOMBRASTE QUE TENÍAS UN ARGUMENTO CIENTÍFICO Y OTRO FILOSÓFICO.

O SEA QUE EL ARGUMENTO FILOSÓFICO QUE HAS TRAÍDO, AL MARGEN DE SER PURA MIERDA, NI SIQUIERA CONCUERDA CON TU MENSAJE ANTERIOR ASÍ QUE NO VOY A ENTRAR NI A REFUTARLO.

TE DOY OTRA OPORTUNIDAD:
A VER SI ESTA VEZ ERES CAPAZ DE DAR UN ARGUMENTO FILOSÓFICO QUE HAGA REFERENCIA AL MENSAJE EN QUE LO DIJISTE, HABLANDO DE PLAZOS DEL FETO. QUE ERES TAN INÚTIL QUE TE TENGO QUE AYUDAR YO A QUE GUARDEN COHERENCIA ENTRE SÍ TUS MENSAJES.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Casi todo el mundo responde si le insultan, RETRASADO DE LOS COJONES. ¿O te crees que los demás son imbéciles como tú?
> La gente se defiende, ¿o tú no?
> Según tú, lo normal es meter en el ignore a quién te insulta. Yo no te insulté, TE DEFINÍ, porque eres realmente retrasado, pero si lo consideras un insulto, ¿por qué no me metes en el ignore si consideras que eso sería lo normal? ¿Acaso tú no te consideras sino un ANORMAL?



Vamos a ver, subnormal que estás en pleno ataque:
No, casi todo el mundo no responde si le atacan. Aquí en el foro, la gente suele ignorar. Esto es así, y puede verse, pero como eres una especie de autista no te has enterado. Y lo que es peor, lo consideras anormal  , cuando como digo lo hace la mayoría. ¿Ves tú muchos enganchones por ahí? ¿A que no? Aparte de ti mismo y poco más.

Por otro lado, lo de "yo no te insulté, te definí" es exactamente lo que te dije unos pocos mensajes atrás. Vamos, una vez más, eres un vil subser aneuronal que sólo copia lo que le dicen, tratando de insultar con ello. Vamos, que ha quedado claro que sólo tratas de insultar y tienes bastantes pocas luces para hacerlo: copiar y proyectarte, básicamente. Con una escritura por cierto que refleja lo tarado que estás, si no lo estuvieras podrías verlo releyendo tu mensaje y su estructura general, cómo te repites, pones gilipolleces, hipérboles innecesarias (como lo de "te odia el 99% de la humanidad, gñe"   que lo diga un niño de 6 años, vale, pero tú... si tienes un papel que demuestre tu discapacidad apórtalo y te trataré bien, y si no lo tienes, corre a conseguirlo).



> En cuanto a los argumentos, tú jamás argumentaste NADA, por tanto, ¿qué voy a responderte? Aún así, te repetí de manera clara, tanto los argumentos y fundamentos filosóficos como científicos a favor del derecho al aborto de las mujeres. ¿Los entendiste o no das para tanto?



No, eres un falso de mierda, ya te respondí a por qué no habías respondido, pero dejaste caer ese mensaje.



> Así que deja de mentir, mierda tarada!
> 
> Que estás tarado. Si la medicación no te funciona, no es mi problema.
> 
> ...



Toda esa mierda que sueltas te pega decirla vestida de drag queen. Das vergüenza ajena. En fin... en busca de tu autoestimita perdida, inventando que owneas y demás. Ridículo y patético.

Por lo menos ahora admites que me pediste que te ignorara, bien. Ahora responde a lo que ya te pregunté:

¿En qué cabeza cabe eso? ¿Por qué me pides que te ignore en vez de ignorarme tú? Es más, ¿por qué previo a eso dijiste que me ibas a ignorar y aquí sigues?  Bah, déjalo... con que consigas responder algo del debate aunque sea para admitir que la has cagado ya estaría medio bien.


----------



## Skywalker22 (26 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, subnormal que estás en pleno ataque:
> No, casi todo el mundo no responde si le atacan. Aquí en el foro, la gente suele ignorar. Esto es así, y puede verse, pero como eres una especie de autista no te has enterado. Y lo que es peor, lo consideras anormal  , cuando como digo lo hace la mayoría. ¿Ves tú muchos enganchones por ahí? ¿A que no? Aparte de ti mismo y poco más.
> 
> Por otro lado, lo de "yo no te insulté, te definí" es exactamente lo que te dije unos pocos mensajes atrás. Vamos, una vez más, eres un vil subser aneuronal que sólo copia lo que le dicen, tratando de insultar con ello. Vamos, que ha quedado claro que sólo tratas de insultar y tienes bastantes pocas luces para hacerlo: copiar y proyectarte, básicamente. Con una escritura por cierto que refleja lo tarado que estás, si no lo estuvieras podrías verlo releyendo tu mensaje y su estructura general, cómo te repites, pones gilipolleces, hipérboles innecesarias (como lo de "te odia el 99% de la humanidad, gñe"   que lo diga un niño de 6 años, vale, pero tú... si tienes un papel que demuestre tu discapacidad apórtalo y te trataré bien, y si no lo tienes, corre a conseguirlo).
> ...





VEO QUE HE ACERTADO.

No sé qué mierda has escrito porque no la he leído.

ERES UN AUTISTA.

Ve y que te traten. El foro no es tu lugar.

PD. Deja de esforzarte, me das pena. No puedo ni debo atizar a un discapacitado como tú.

Lo dicho, trátate y que te mejores.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Tú tienes autismo o qué?
> ¿Por qué mierda interpretas de manera LITERAL todo lo que se te dice?
> ¿El sentido metafórico, no lo entiendes?
> 
> ...



Pues claro que lo entiendo, subnormal, y así te lo dije. Que creas que yo pensé que lo decías literal, deja claro que TÚ ERES EL AUTISTA, y no por nada me lo llamas ahí, proyectándote. Hacía una pregunta retórica, que como sabía la respuesta, por eso dije "supongo que sí".
Pero luego hice otra pregunta que no leíste o respondiste, que es:

"¿Eres consciente de que esas hipérboles son propias de un niño pequeño enfurruñado, frustrado y acomplejado? No. Pero que sepas que todo el mundo lo vemos así."

Es decir, esas "metáforas" como las has puesto, no vienen a cuento ni las dice ningún adulto normal. Son propias de niños... o de autistas. ¿Lo pillas o te hago un mapa?


----------



## ueee3 (26 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> VEO QUE HE ACERTADO.
> 
> No sé qué mierda has escrito porque no la he leído.
> 
> ...



¿Cómo puedes decir que ves que has acertado en la primera línea, y en la segunda decir que no me has leído en absoluto y no sabes lo que he dicho?  Eso es un grado de subnormalidad en el que pocos seres supuestamente adultos incurrirían...

Luego en la tercera línea acabas de retratarte, por proyección: eres un autista.

De todas formas, te dije que si no tenías certificado de discapacidad fueras corriendo a por él. Pero la verdad es que empiezas a darme pena. Porque es obvio que estás mal de la cabeza, y solo, muy solo. 

Así que estoy pensando en un acto de clemencia hacia ti. Estoy por satisfacer, a medias, tu deseo de que te ignore (sí por cierto ese tema del ignore en el que te callas como una puta ya porque no haces más que recibir hasta en el cielo de la boca). ¿Te digo cómo? Serías una excepción en el foro.


----------



## Skywalker22 (26 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Cómo puedes decir que ves que has acertado en la primera línea, y en la segunda decir que no me has leído en absoluto y no sabes lo que he dicho?  Eso es un grado de subnormalidad en el que pocos seres supuestamente adultos incurrirían...
> 
> Luego en la tercera línea acabas de retratarte, por proyección: eres un autista.
> 
> ...



Pobre discapacitado.
Incapaz de entender un doble sentido o una metáfora.
Te dije: "el 99% de la humanidad cree que eres retrasado, ..."

Y se pone a discutirlo, que si solo nos conoce un pequeño porcentaje de la humanidad, que si no sé qué, ... Sí, lo sé, la mayoría de autistas, sufren retraso mental y graves problemas cognitivos, y son incapaces de interpretar el lenguaje no verbal, los dobles sentidos, la ironía, y las metáforas o hipérboles.
Y no, no lo sé por proyección, porque probado queda que sí utilizo e interpreto los dobles sentidos.

SÍ, HE ACERTADO. Lo vengo observando a lo largo de muchos de tus posts y lo has confirmado. Eres insoportable, de hecho la mayoría de autistas generan un gran rechazo entre quienes no lo son. No interpretas los dobles sentidos y no entiendes una metáfora.

ERES AUTISTA y lo siento.
Pero repito, mis principios me impiden atizarle a un discapacitado.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Jun 2022)

Reportaje:​*La ruta de las que serán violadas*
*








La ruta de las que serán violadas


Las inmigrantes centroamericanas con rumbo a EE UU saben lo que les espera en México - Un anticonceptivo inyectable simboliza su sufrimiento




elpais.com




**Las inmigrantes centroamericanas con rumbo a EE UU saben lo que les espera en México - Un anticonceptivo inyectable simboliza su sufrimiento*​





Carlos Salinas Maldonado
Managua - 14 nov 2011 - 06:00 UTC
Del sufrimiento de las migrantes centroamericanas que deciden marcharse hacia Estados Unidos sabe muy bien Marcela Zamora, una cineasta salvadoreña de origen nicaragüense que cuatro veces hizo y deshizo el trayecto que día a día recorren miles de centroamericanos con la esperanza de cruzar la frontera hacia el llamado _sueño americano._ Se trata de una angustiosa travesía por México de 5.000 kilómetros, en la que las mujeres centroamericanas padecen todo tipo de abusos.
Esas historias incluyen maltratos y violaciones, por los que estas mujeres, antes de dejar sus países, toman sus precauciones: muchas se inyectan Depo-Provera, un compuesto anticonceptivo de una sola hormona llamada medroxiprogesterona que impide la liberación del óvulo durante tres meses con una eficacia hasta del 97%. Este medicamento es vendido libremente en las farmacias centroamericanas. Algunos expertos han llamado al Depo-Provera la "inyección anti-México".​


> El sexo se convierte en su única opción de supervivencia, dice un sociólogo​



La mayoría de las personas que dejan Centroamérica para intentar llegar a EE UU son mujeres: son el 57% de los migrantes de Guatemala y el 54% de El Salvador y Honduras, según la Mesa Nacional para las Migraciones de Guatemala. Marcela Zamora cuenta que el uso de esta inyección es relativamente nuevo. En sus primeros viajes, Zamora vio que las mujeres llevaban condones, su única protección ante el abuso al que son sometidas por los llamados coyotes o polleros, las autoridades mexicanas o los bandidos que asaltan a estas mujeres y abundan en el recorrido.
Los preservativos son como amuletos a los que se aferran muchas centroamericanas. "Una mujer en la Casa del Migrante de Guatemala tenía en su bolsa como única pertenencia 12 preservativos", cuenta Argan Aragón, un especialista en migración que ha hecho el recorrido de los migrantes y se está doctorando en Sociología en La Sorbona. "Cuando se le preguntó por qué los llevaba, respondió: 'Es que yo sé a lo que voy'. Realmente saben a lo que van. Se estima que entre seis y ocho de cada 10 mujeres centroamericanas son violadas en su paso por México", asegura Aragón.
Conscientes de que no pueden evitar ser violadas, las migrantes centroamericanas deciden inyectarse Depo-Provera, así, al menos evitan quedar embarazadas producto de las violaciones. Aunque eso no las previene de enfermedades como el sida, advierte Zamora. La cineasta recuerda que en Chiapas, al sur de México, conoció la historia de un hombre que era el terror de las centroamericanas. Supuestamente portador del VIH, violaba a las mujeres impunemente. "Cometió los crímenes durante año y medio", cuenta Zamora, hasta que las autoridades de México lo detuvieron.
Además de usar Depo-Provera, las centroamericanas han optado por buscarse "maridos" en el trayecto, continúa la directora. Se unen a grupos de hombres migrantes como ellas, escogen uno y llegan con él a un acuerdo simple: protección a cambio de relaciones sexuales durante el trayecto. Otras usan su cuerpo como boleto de viaje para llegar a EE UU. "El sexo se vuelve una estrategia para ellas. Algunas cuentan que piensan librar controles de las autoridades migratorias o policiales, librar asaltos, hacerse ayudar durante el viaje o irse con un camionero de frontera a frontera, a cambio de favores sexuales", explica Aragón.
Y muchas lo logran, afirma este sociólogo. "Muchas hondureñas se visten muy sexi durante el viaje (con escotes y minifaldas), para seducir y así ir pasando los obstáculos. Conocí a una niña muy guapa, que viajaba con pollero y con toda su familia, que tenía que ir haciéndose novia de un chavo autóctono en cada camión para que la policía no le pidiera papeles a ella. También tendría que acceder a lo que le pidiera cualquier autoridad, y también se le entregaba al pollero. No sé cómo llegó a Los Ángeles, si es que llegó, pero esto ha de haber alterado su percepción de sí misma y de la de sus padres, con quien viajaba", dice Aragón.
El maltrato también viene de parte de las autoridades mexicanas, asegura Sara Lovera, periodista de ese país que ha estudiado el fenómeno. "Nadie se hace cargo de las migrantes. Ellas sufren una enorme cadena de violaciones a sus derechos humanos, y la extorsión es una de las cosas más terribles: para dejarlas pasar por México, el pago es el sexo para las autoridades", explica Lovera.
La cineasta Marcela Zamora agrega a la lista de vejaciones la extorsión a la que están sometidas por Los Zetas, la organización criminal mexicana que siembra el terror en todo el país y el norte de Centroamérica. Los Zetas, explica, secuestran a los migrantes que cruzan México y exigen a sus familiares el pago de altas sumas, que muchos no pueden entregar; si no pagan, son asesinados.
En su documental _María en tierra de nadie,_ Zamora entrevista a una migrante que fue capturada por Los Zetas. La mujer, entre llantos, contó a la cineasta que a cambio de dejarla con vida, le exigieron que trabajara durante un mes como cocinera y empleada de un "carnicero": "Es el que mata a las personas que no tienen a nadie que responda por ellos. Destaza a la gente, los mete en un barril y les prende fuego", cuenta la mujer. "Adaptarse a esa realidad es ahora inyectarse el Depo-Provera", dice el sociólogo Argan Aragón. "Ante la absoluta desesperación e incertidumbre del viaje, las mujeres tratan de controlar lo poco que depende de ellas. Las migrantes saben que van a tener relaciones sexuales, que es muy probable que los hombres, aun en caso de relación sexual sin resistencia, no aceptarán ponerse el preservativo".​




I
​magen de 2006 de la captura de una mujer que intenta entrar a EE UU por el desierto de Arizona.G. BULL (AP)
*Un medicamento accesible*
Para las mujeres centroamericanas es fácil acceder a un anticonceptivo como el Depo-Provera, pues ha sido usado durante décadas por las autoridades sanitarias como tratamiento de planificación familiar. En Nicaragua, clínicas como Profamilia entregan anualmente unas 15.000 inyecciones a más de 4.000 mujeres, el 80% de ellas de zonas rurales. Su está extendido en toda América Latina y está reconocida por la Agencia del Medicamento de EE UU (FDA, en sus siglas en inglés).
En Nicaragua se usa desde la década del setenta, y es el tercer método de planificación familiar más utilizado. En las farmacias de Managua se adquiere a noventa córdobas, unos tres euros. "La campesina la usa mucho, porque vive alejada de los centros de salud. Compran las cuatro inyecciones que necesitan al año y el centro de salud les explica cómo usarlas", dice Freddy Cárdenas, director de Profamilia.
Algunas ONG en América Latina, sin embargo, aseguran que se trata de una droga peligrosa, por posibles daños en los huesos y problemas hormonales, y que ha sido introducida en la región por los países ricos como método de esterilización masiva, para evitar el crecimiento de la población de las naciones pobres.​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Jun 2022)

__





Si obligamos a las mujeres a tener bebes contra su voluntad...


... entonces también habrá que obligar a vacunarse a todos los purasangre. O democracia para todos o dictadura para todos, no lo que a cada uno le interese. He dicho.




www.burbuja.info







A*SI FUNCIONA LA INDUSTRIA DE VIOLACION Y TRAFICO DE MUJERES Y NIÑOS : SOLO EN LA FRONTERA HISPANO AMERICA - USA*

*SE VIOLA SISTEMATICA E INDUSTRIALMENTE ==> LAS EMBARAZADAS SON MANDADAS A LOS ABORTORIOS DONDE SE OBTIENEN SUS FETOS ==> SE VENDEN LOS FETOS *


*‘Tienes que pagar con tu cuerpo’: la violencia sexual en la frontera*

Por Manny Fernandez 4 de marzo de 2019








La ruta de las que serán violadas


Las inmigrantes centroamericanas con rumbo a EE UU saben lo que les espera en México - Un anticonceptivo inyectable simboliza su sufrimiento




elpais.com












‘Tienes que pagar con tu cuerpo’: la violencia sexual en la frontera (Published 2019)


Las mujeres indocumentadas que cruzan por México hacia Estados Unidos padecen tortura sexual en ambos lados de la frontera además de todas las adversidades en su trayecto; han sido violadas, golpeadas, mordidas y encadenadas a árboles y camas. Estas son algunas de sus historias.




www.nytimes.com




Image



Un sitio cerca de Houston, Texas, donde una mujer migrante fue violadaCredit...Caitlin O'Hara para The New York Times

MCALLEN, Texas — Estaba oscuro en la casa clandestina donde la tenían retenida; todas las ventanas estaban cubiertas para que nadie pudiera asomarse. Primero, los contrabandistas la hicieron cocinar para los demás migrantes que habían cruzado ilegalmente hacia Estados Unidos. Luego, la llevaron al segundo piso, cerraron con llave la puerta de la habitación y se turnaron para violarla.
Fue a mediados de 2014. Melvin, de 36 años y madre de tres hijos, acababa de terminar su trayecto desde su natal Guatemala a Estados Unidos; cruzó el río Bravo en balsa y fue llevada a la casa de seguridad de los traficantes en la ciudad fronteriza de McAllen, al sur de Texas.
Durante las semanas que estuvo encerrada en aquella habitación, los hombres a los que les había pagado para que la ayudaran a llegar a salvo a territorio estadounidense la drogaron con píldoras y con cocaína; no le permitían salir ni siquiera para bañarse. “A veces creo que, en cuanto me metieron al cuarto, me mataron”, dijo Melvin. “Nos violaron tantas veces que ya ni nos veían como seres humanos”.





[_Si quieres recibir los mejores reportajes de The New York Times en Español en tu correo, suscríbete __aquí__ a El Times_]

En la frontera sur de Estados Unidos, mujeres y niñas migrantes son víctimas de agresiones sexuales que con frecuencia no se reportan, investigan ni castigan. Las mujeres alrededor del mundo han reunido el valor para revelar y denunciar episodios de conducta sexual indebida, pero las migrantes en la frontera siguen en las sombras en la era del #MeToo.
Las historias abundan, pero son muy similares.
* Las mujeres sin papeles migratorios que se mueven por los márgenes en la frontera han sido golpeadas por desobedecer a los traficantes, 
abandonadas después de ser preñadas, forzadas a prostituirse, encadenadas a camas o árboles*
y, en algunos casos, atadas con cinta, soga o esposas.






The New York Times encontró decenas de casos tras entrevistar a oficiales de policía, procuradores, jueces federales y activistas por los derechos de migrantes en todo Estados Unidos y estudiar reportes policiales y de tribunales en Texas, Nuevo México, Arizona y California. La revisión muestra que más de cien mujeres migrantes reportaron haber sido víctimas de abuso sexual del lado estadounidense de la frontera desde 2000. Funcionarios jurídicos y defensores señalaron esa cifra probablemente sea solo una fracción del total.
Además, entrevistas con mujeres migrantes y quienes trabajan para ayudarlas a lo largo de la frontera señalan que hay muchos casos que no se reportan ni revisan, lo que sugiere que la violencia sexual se ha convertido en una parte ineludible del trayecto migratorio para estas personas.




*“Él nos violaba en grupo a todas en la misma cabañita": inmigrante salvadoreña relata su travesía a Estados Unidos*
*Decenas de mujeres y niños son víctimas de violaciones en su travesía a territorio estadounidense y algunas inmigrantes cruzan ya preparadas con anticonceptivos. *

Por:: Univision2 May 2017 – 05:27 PM EDT
​








“Él nos violaba en grupo a todas en la misma cabañita": inmigrante salvadoreña relata su travesía a Estados Unidos


Decenas de mujeres y niños son víctimas de violaciones en su travesía a territorio estadounidense y algunas inmigrantes cruzan ya preparadas con anticonceptivos.




www.univision.com




*TUCSON, Arizona.* - Decenas de mujeres deciden emprender la travesía al ‘norte’ cruzando el territorio mexicano para cumplir lo que ellas piensan que será el ‘sueño americano’ sin saber que son presa fácil de abuso sexual en el camino.
Una inmigrante salvadoreña víctima de violencia doméstica por 15 años decidió huir en busca de un mejor futuro sin siquiera imaginar lo que viviría en el camino.
“Sufrí muchas violaciones en la frontera de Guatemala y México”, recordó Clara, quien prefirió omitir su apellido.
Esos momentos marcaron su vida, ella fue víctima de un coyote que se le acercó para ofrecerle cruzarla a Estados Unidos por un poco montó de dinero a lo cual ella aceptó. "Nos fuimos como unas cinco señoras, tres muchachas y dos niñas entre unos 8 a 10 años”, relató.
El hombre las llevó a una cabaña alejada, las amarró de pies y manos. Allí fueron violadas una y otra vez.
“Él nos violaba en grupo a todas, no [nos] agarraba separadas, él llegaba y agarraba a una y agarraba a la otra en la misma cabañita donde estábamos”, dijo Clara. “Yo miraba lo que le hacía a otras señoras, ellas miraban lo que me hacía a mí, y así pasamos varias semanas allí”.
Esta es la realidad que viven decenas de mujeres inmigrantes, la mayoría centroamericanas, en la travesía a territorio estadounidense.
“Las personas involucradas en el tráfico humano se aprovechan de las personas que cruzan de manera ilegal e incluso muchas veces ellos son la causa del peligro… hemos tenido reportes de que las mujeres han sido violadas y lastimadas”, explicó Daniel Hernández, vocero de la Patrulla Fronteriza en Tucson, Arizona.
El problema es que muchas prefieren callar estos abusos por temor a ser rechazadas en la comunidad.
“Para una mujer al denunciar una persona que la haya violado se expone a mucha humillación por parte de las autoridades que ya se sabe que esos casos rara vez tiene algún resultado”, dijo Anna Oleary, profesora e investigadora de la Universidad de Arizona (UA).
Después de ser rescatada, Clara colaboró con las autoridades mexicanas.


​


----------



## Joaquim (26 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Joooder, mira que eres retrasado!
> 
> Elemento de presión??
> 
> ...



Tu que mandas a hacer busquedas a los demás, podrías haberte informado al respecto para no hacer el ridículo otra vez....









Dos de cada cien madres son adolescentes en España


Casi 1.800 chicas deciden seguir adelante con la gestación, mientras que cerca de 10.000 jóvenes de hasta 19 años deciden interrumpirla



www.abc.es













Un centenar de niñas en España son madres cada año con 15 años o menos


Los expertos reomiendan una educación sexual más temprana y en igualdad y un papel más activo de los padres hacia el diálogo




elpais.com









__





España: los abortos de adolescentes son los que más aumentan


- La práctica del aborto en España se dispara en jóvenes de 15 a 19 años. En Brasil el gobierno relanza el debate sobre su legalización. Hay quien reclama más píldora del día siguiente o liberalizar el aborto como soluciones, con argumentos que ya se han demostrado equivocados.




www.aceprensa.com













El aborto en España, en cifras


En España han abortado 100.000 mujeres de media al año desde que entró en vigor la actual ley de plazos de 2010.



www.rtve.es




.

Das pereza y todo, puto vago.


----------



## Skywalker22 (26 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Tu que mandas a hacer busquedas a los demás, podrías haberte informado al respecto para no hacer el ridículo otra vez....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y a ti un centenar (muchas de las cuales no son españolas), entre las más de 350 000 que dan a luz cada año, te parece un porcentaje significativo, ¿verdad?

Yo no sé si eres imbécil o te lo haces.


----------



## Yomismita (26 Jun 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Sólo digo una cosa.....cuando una mujer con un estado "normal" de cabeza escucha el latido en la primera eco de la VIDA que lleva dentro, NO ABORTA, por mucho que los progres quieran mentir en que eso no es un ser humano y ya si lo sea en la no se qué semana de gestación. Esto de los abortos es uno de los mayores negocios contra las personas en la historia.
> Y si ha habido una violación, un incesto, una edad contraproducente o imposibilidad total de cuidar de una personita tan vulnerable, está la opción de darlo en adopción siempre, no hay necesidad de quemar, arrancar, seccionar etc etc y que acabe en un cubo de basura en una clínica esa pobre alma. Y además ya que esa persona en formación ha tenido vida gracias a un hombre, debe tener el progenitor masculino derecho a decidir también. Es lo justo....el derecho a decidir una mujer en su cuerpo acaba donde empieza el derecho a vivir de otro ser humano en ese cuerpo. Y para eso estamos los antiabortistas, para velar por el bienestar de una vida vulnerable en el cuerpo de millones de tipas egoístas.



Las pioneras feministas estaban EN CONTRA del aborto.

Luego llegó la revolución sexual y a partir de ahí se convierte el aborto En reivindicación feminista


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Jun 2022)

ABORTAR ES UN RITO RELIGIOSO SATANICO OCULISTA = QUE ADEMAS SE UTILIZA PARA LA OBTENCION DE TODA CLASE DE TEJIDOS QUE

CREEN QUE PROLONGAN ALGO LA SALUD EN CIERTAS AREAS

ASI COMO PARA INVESTIGACION " CIENTIFICA "

E INCLUSO PARA INGERIR DE FORMA RITUAL.

CORTAR EL TRAFICO MASIVO DE FETOS Y ABORTOS SOBRE TODO DE HISPANO AMIERCANAS VIOLADAS Y OBLIGADAS A ABORTAR HASTA 5 VECES SEGUIDAS

ES UNA MANERA DE CORTAR ESA VIA DE OBTENCION

​


----------



## Digamelon (26 Jun 2022)

No es un retroceso, rata inmoral, es un avance hacia lo correcto.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Y a ti un centenar (muchas de las cuales no son españolas), entre las más de 350 000 que dan a luz cada año, te parece un porcentaje significativo, ¿verdad?
> 
> Yo no sé si eres imbécil o te lo haces.



Según los datos de Sanidad, en 2020 abortaron 257 menores de 15 años y 8.407 chicas de 15 a 19. 









El aborto en España, en cifras


En España han abortado 100.000 mujeres de media al año desde que entró en vigor la actual ley de plazos de 2010.



www.rtve.es




.


----------



## Skywalker22 (26 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Según los datos de Sanidad, en 2020 abortaron 257 menores de 15 años y 8.407 chicas de 15 a 19.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro, y ahora me dices cuántas eran españolas.
Y luego vas y calculas qué porcentaje supone 257 entre las en torno a 110 000 que abortan cada año.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Claro, y ahora me dices cuántas eran españolas.
> Y luego vas y calculas qué porcentaje supone 257 entre las en torno a 110 000 que abortan cada año.



Ah, es que cuando cumplen 16 ya dejan de ser adolescentes?

Mas subnormal y no naces, y encima ahora te pones racista y xenófobo, menuda perla estás hecho, chaval!!


----------



## Skywalker22 (26 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Ah, es que cuando cumplen 16 ya dejan de ser adolescentes?
> 
> Mas subnormal y no naces, y encima ahora te pones racista y xenófobo, menuda perla estás hecho, chaval!!



Hasta los insultos copias, retrasado. No das ni para discurrir algo medianamente original.
Y encima, torticero. No dije nada en contra de los no españoles. Dije que entre esas que abortan, habrá muchas que NO son españolas. No emití ningún juicio de valor al respecto. Es más, un porcentaje nada desdeñable de españoles jóvenes, NO son de origen español. Eso unido tal vez a otros factores (que no especifiqué), podrían hacer que de esas 257 muchas no fueran de origen español...
Por lo demás, no seas cínico, que aquí el único racista eres tú. ¿O te crees que somos imbéciles los demás?
Si no sabes interpretar lo que lees o sufres de tendencia a inventarte cosas, datos o a hacer lecturas torticeras y equivocadas, no es mi problema.

En cuanto a la edad de las chicas, a los 16 no dejan de ser adolescentes, pero a los 17, según algunas fuentes, sí. La adolescencia, no dura toda la vida, como comprenderás.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Hasta los insultos copias, retrasado. Ni por ti mismo, discurres algo original.
> Y encima, torticero. No dije nada en contra de los no españoles. Dije que entre esas que abortan, habrá muchas que NO son españolas. No emití ningún juicio de valor al respecto. Es más, un porcentaje nada desdeñable de españoles jóvenes, NO son de origen español. Eso unido tal vez a diferencias culturales,
> Por lo demás, no seas cínico, que aquí el único racista eres tú. ¿O te crees que somos imbéciles los demás?
> Si no sabes interpretar lo que lees o sufres de tendencia a inventarte cosas, datos o a hacer lecturas torticeras y equivocadas, no es mi problema.
> ...



Se te ha notado el desprecio hacia los extranjeros, ahora no lo intentes disimular.

Y antes de soltar gilipolleces, infórmate un poco:










¿Qué es la adolescencia?


Conocé sus principales características, por qué es tan especial esta etapa y cómo los adultos pueden acompañarlos.




www.unicef.org





¿Cuál es la edad de la adolescencia?


La Organización Mundial de la Salud define a la *adolescencia* como el período de crecimiento que se produce después de la niñez y antes de la edad adulta, entre los 10 y 19 años.

Y no, no es que copie insultos, es que todos estamos de acuerdo en lo que eres, que es diferente.

Aparte de pesado, un Mr. Triple CI como tu, no tiene otra cosa que hacer que tocar los cojones a la gente en un foro de Internet?


----------



## Skywalker22 (26 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Se te ha notado el desprecio hacia los extranjeros, ahora no lo intentes disimular.
> 
> Y antes de soltar gilipolleces, infórmate un poco:
> 
> ...




Jajajaja, ...
¿Desprecio? ¿Qué desprecio, tarado?

¿En qué cojones se va a notar el desprecio en un mensaje que dice simplemente "muchas de esas seguro que no son españolas"?

¿Dónde cojones está el desprecio ahí, torticero de mierda?

Y encima como si te importara, jajaja, ....

No eres más cínico y manipulador porque es imposible.

En cuanto a la adolescencia, hay sitios que hablan incluso de adolescencia tardía, con más de 21 años. Pero la realidad es que una persona de 18, 19 o 20 años es un adulto, digan lo que digan ciertos organismos encargados de infantilizar la sociedad hasta extremos inauditos.

¿Tú consideras a una chica de 18 años una niña? Puede votar y es mayor de edad, así que, francamente, deja de hacer el gilipollas.

Pero es que, incluso considerando que la adolescencia llega a los 18 años, los porcentajes de abortos a esas edades son muy pequeños. No pasan del 6 o 7% del total. Repito, incluyendo ya a mujeres de 19, que no son niñas sino adultas.

Y sí, comparado contigo soy Triple CI.


----------



## Walter Eucken (26 Jun 2022)

En USA han sido legales barbaridades como el aborto por nacimiento parcial




__





Aborto por nacimiento parcial






www.corazones.org





Solo por cosas como estas me alegro de lo que ha pasado en USA.


----------



## mmmarisa (26 Jun 2022)

Son asesinas de su propia genética


----------



## Madafaca (26 Jun 2022)

Lo único que ha dicho el Supremo americano es que el aborto es una cuestión de los estados y no federal.
Lo que significa que la chavala de Oklahoma que quiera abortar se tendrá que ir a California.


----------



## Spock (26 Jun 2022)

La rata $oros rabiando porque van a dejar de asesinar niños


Aiiiiiiiii, las teorias de la conspiracioooooón. Aiiiiiiiiii, la mania de los turbofachas con un señor que no hace nada como $oros. El es solo un inversor, nada mas. https://twitter.privacyplz.org/georgesoros/status/1540366818593935362#m




www.burbuja.info


















Infowars: There's a War on for Your Mind!


The #1 Independent news service in the world, battling globalism and promoting a pro-human future worldwide. Infowars is Tomorrow's News Today.




www.infowars.com























Moloch - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org




Según la historiografía clásica y del siglo XIX, los sacrificios preferidos por Moloch eran los niños (véase rito molk), especialmente los bebés.


----------



## Skywalker22 (26 Jun 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Lo único que ha dicho el Supremo americano es que el aborto es una cuestión de los estados y no federal.
> Lo que significa que la chavala de Oklahoma que quiera abortar se tendrá que ir a California.



Pasa algo parecido en México. Hay estados donde es legal y otros en los que no.
O al menos hasta hace unos años, ahora no sé. Y de hecho, muchas mexicanas de diferentes puntos del país, iban a México D.F. a abortar.


----------



## Decipher (27 Jun 2022)

Bueno, pues Ratona se ha cubierto de gloria abogando por matar niños.


----------



## kicorv (27 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Y derecho es follarse a una por la calle , preñarla a pelo y obligarla a tener el neño.
> 
> Anda que vais a ser todos los que defendeis esto hijos de putas y de violadores. O vuestros padres deben ser hermanos.
> 
> ...



Deja de aprovecharte de la situación ventajosa macho-hembra y follarte a los desesperados borrachos que engatusas cuando están cerrando el garito.

Típico orco que ha celebrado que prohiban la prostitucion, no porque la mujer pueda hacer lo que quiera con su cuerpo, no. Sino porque de esos desesperados que pesca al final de cada fiesta, la mitad podían irse de puras. Con esta medida, tendrá más variedad para elegir.

No están prohibiendo follar, ni siquiera los métodos anticonceptivos, GORDA. Están parando el despropósito que hay de correrse dentro y luego asesinar tan a la ligera.


----------



## Joaquim (27 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Jajajaja, ...
> ¿Desprecio? ¿Qué desprecio, tarado?
> 
> *¿En qué cojones se va a notar el desprecio en un mensaje que dice simplemente "muchas de esas seguro que no son españolas"?*
> ...



El desprecio es evidente, ahora, que quieras negar tus propios defectos es tu problema.

Y ya te he dicho, que se considera que la adolescencia es hasta los 19, los Teenagers, de Thirteen a Nineteen, cosa que es diferente a donde esté marcada la mayoría de edad en una legislación, que puede llegar a los 21; como siempre haciendo el trilero.

Y vuelvo con lo mismo, el que estadísticamente sean pocos sobre el total, no significa que no existan, otra de tus falacias; aparte de que si para las de 20 y 30, el poder abortar no fuera un incentivo para exponerse a embarazos no deseados follando a pelo.

Y bueno, respecto a tu Triple CI, presumes de lo que careces, idiota.


----------



## V. R. N (27 Jun 2022)

Yomismita dijo:


> Las pioneras feministas estaban EN CONTRA del aborto.
> 
> Luego llegó la revolución sexual y a partir de ahí se convierte el aborto En reivindicación feminista



Y por tanto es una más de las lacras asociadas al feminismo moderno. Como se callan las alternativas al aborto..... como ya digo con la adopción.
Y además para ser tan "protectoras" de la mujer tampoco hablan de los efectos psicológicos para una mujer después de un aborto, algunos acabando en el suicidio.....de esto no se habla nada de nada, y es que en algún momento ese sentimiento estalla ya sea en conciencia, o simplemente el cerebro recuerda la fecha, el lugar, el hombre que le dejó embarazada.....esto algún día tendrá unas consecuencias catastróficas que desde hace ya un buen puñado de años empiezan a asomar la patita.


----------



## Walter Eucken (27 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Pues que tiene 72 h.
> Si te metiesen un palo incandescente por el culo me da que no irías a los 10 min a la farmacia.
> 
> Que si va a la farmacia le van a decir que no hay esa píldora, que la tienen que encargar si eso para el lunes.
> ...



Donde tiene que ir es a urgencias, porque además seguirán el protocolo post exposición -temas vih- y me imagino que le pondrán la vacuna de la heptitis b. 

El aborto hoy día es un anticonceptivo más, los casos lacrimógenos a los que siempre se recurre para su defensa son una ínfima parte de todos los abortos realizados. 

Cosas como el aborto por nacimiento parcial debería ser considerado asesinato con todas las letras, ya era hora de parar esta locura. Que ya algunos se estaban planteando aceptar el aborto "post natal".


----------



## FROM HELL (27 Jun 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Donde tiene que ir es a urgencias, porque además seguirán el protocolo post exposición -temas vih- y me imagino que le pondrán la vacuna de la heptitis b.
> 
> El aborto hoy día es un anticonceptivo más, los casos lacrimógenos a los que siempre se recurre para su defensa son una ínfima parte de todos los abortos realizados.
> 
> Cosas como el aborto por nacimiento parcial debería ser considerado asesinato con todas las letras, ya era hora de parar esta locura. Que ya algunos se estaban planteando aceptar el aborto "post natal".



Si postearamos fotos de los asesinatos por "nacimiento parcial", la mitad de los bocachanclas al menos dejarian de decir gilipolleces pro-muerte. 

De una actitud logica de defensa del derecho a la vida a aplaudir el asesinato de niños, solo encuentras a los psicopatas como Biden. Y lo hacen por interes politico y economico. 

En cambio al reves tenemos miles de casos. Activistas pro-muerte que acaban asqueados y recuperando la conciencia es algo bastante comun. Si realmente sabes lo que es un aborto, como se realizan, las mentiras e intereses que hay detras y el perfil de psicopatas hijosdeputa que lo financia y lo aplaude, alguien con mas de dos neuronas no sectarias, lo tiene clarisimo. 

De Cuba a miami emigra la gente. Al reves no va nadie.


----------



## FROM HELL (27 Jun 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Y por tanto es una más de las lacras asociadas al feminismo moderno. Como se callan las alternativas al aborto..... como ya digo con la adopción.
> Y además para ser tan "protectoras" de la mujer tampoco hablan de los efectos psicológicos para una mujer después de un aborto, algunos acabando en el suicidio.....de esto no se habla nada de nada, y es que en algún momento ese sentimiento estalla ya sea en conciencia, o simplemente el cerebro recuerda la fecha, el lugar, el hombre que le dejó embarazada.....esto algún día tendrá unas consecuencias catastróficas que desde hace ya un buen puñado de años empiezan a asomar la patita.



Toda aberracion contra-natura regresa a la conciencia de quien la comete. La mayoria esta a un nivel de hijoputismo antihumano premium y se la soplara, pero un buen puñado de ovejitas manipuladas por el progresismo de mierda, sufrira el resto de su vida las consecuencias del adoctrinamiento. 

Pero es que ademas, y esto es algo que tampoco se dice, los abortos tb causan lesiones graves y fallecimientos.


----------



## Abrojo (27 Jun 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Lo único que ha dicho el Supremo americano es que el aborto es una cuestión de los estados y no federal.
> Lo que significa que la chavala de Oklahoma que quiera abortar se tendrá que ir a California.



O que propongan y voten en Oklahoma otra cosa. Se llama democracia. Y en el particular de los EE.UU, descentralización


----------



## LeeMarvin (2 Jul 2022)

El factor religión









Hice un curso de conversión sexual para entender el fanatismo yanqui


El sur estadounidense es un oasis conservador que reniega de la homosexualidad y de medidas progresistas como el aborto. Las 'trigger laws' ya han entrado en vigor tras la decisión del Supremo de derogar el Roe vs. Wade




www.elconfidencial.com


----------

